# CHIKARA: Season X



## WillTheBloody

I'll do my best to keep this front page updated with all the current card info as well as links to the results pages when those are up. Here's a link to the previous thread: *CHIKARA - Season 9 Cometh!*.



> *2011 Chikara Events*
> _* parenthesis / bracket indicates the current point total for a tag team / tournament competitor_
> 
> 
> *The Best of 2010*
> _25 Huge Matches from Season Nine!_
> *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Chaos in the Sea of Lost Souls*
> _Sunday, January 23rd - Philadelphia, PA_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Caught in a Cauldron of Hate*
> _Saturday, February 19th - Reading, PA_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Clutch of Doom*
> _Sunday, February 20th - Easton, PA_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Operation Big Freeze*
> _Saturday, March 12th - Williamsport, PA_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Creatures from the Tar Swamp*
> _Sunday, March 13th - Brooklyn, NY_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *King of Trios 2011*
> _April 15th, 16th & 17 - Philadelphia, PA_
> *Full Results For All Three Nights!*
> *DVDs: Night 1*http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/Chikara-DVD-April-15-2011-King-Of-Trios-Night-1-Philadelphia-PA/ ~ *Night 2* ~ *Night 3*
> 
> *Engulfed in a Fever of Spite*
> _Saturday, May 14th - Burlington, NC_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Aniversario & His Amazing Friends*
> _Saturday, May 21st - Easton, PA_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Aniversario: The Legendary Super Powers Show*
> _Sunday, May 22nd - Union City, NJ_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo*
> _Friday, June 24th - Chicago, IL_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *A Demon in His Pocket*
> _Saturday, June 25th - Taylor, MI_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *The Evil That Lies Within, Part 4*
> _Sunday, June 26th - Cleveland, OH_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel (Night 1)*
> _Saturday, July 30th - Reading, PA_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel (Night 2)*
> _Sunday, July 31st - Philadelphia, PA_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Young Lions Cup IX*
> _Saturday, August 27th - Easton, PA_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Odyssey of the Twelfth Talisman*
> _Saturday, September 17th - Brockton, MA_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Martyr Yourself to Caution*
> _Sunday, September 18th - Manhattan, NY_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Small But Mighty*
> _Friday, October 7th - Burlington, NC_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Klunk in Love*
> _Saturday, October 8th - Kingsport, TN_
> *Full Results* ~ *Buy The DVD!*
> 
> *Maiden Flight of the Great Condor*
> _Sunday, October 30th - Williamsport, PA_
> *Full Results*
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> *Cibernetico: The Animated Series*
> Saturday, November 12th - Easton, PA
> 
> *-* *Torneo Cibernetico*: Hallowicked©, UltraMantis Black, The Throwbacks, Green Ant, The Young Bucks & Sara Del Rey vs. The BDK (Donst©/Ares/Delirious/Hammermeier/Tursas) & The Batiri
> *-* *Singles Showdown*: Fire Ant vs. Chuck Taylor
> *-* *RDV Champs Collide*: El Generico vs. Ophidian
> *-* *First Time Ever #2*: 3.0 vs. The Bravado Brothers
> *-* *First Time Ever #1*: Gregory Iron vs. Darkness Crabtree
> 
> ~ _Many More Matches To Be Announced!_
> 
> 
> *High Noon (iPPV)*
> Sunday, November 13th - Philadelphia, PA
> 
> *-* *CHIKARA Grand Championship*: Mike Quackenbush vs. Eddie Kingston
> *-* *No DQ Ultimate Jeopardy*: UltraMantis Black (Mask) & Hallowicked (Mask) vs. Ares (Tyr) & Tim Donst (Hair)
> *-* *Future Tag Title Shot*: Fire & Soldier Ant vs. The Young Bucks
> *-* *One Final Confrontation*: Gregory Iron vs. Icarus
> *-* *CHIKARA vs. BDK #2*: Green Ant vs. Tursas
> *-* *CHIKARA vs. BDK #1*: Sara Del Rey vs. Jakob Hammermeier
> *-* *Trios Rematch*: Colt Cabana vs. Archibald Peck
> *~ Amasis Will Address the CHIKARMY on the Future of The Osirian Portal!*
> _*-* *Free On The PSAGG*: El Generico vs. Jigsaw_
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> *JoshiMania (Post-Season)*
> December 2nd, 3rd & 4th - PA, MA & NY
> 
> *- Manami Toyota, Aja Kong, Toshie Uematsu & Many More Joshi Superstars!*
> ~ _No Matches Announced So Far!_





Spoiler: Current Chikara Champions! WILL CONTAIN SPOILERS!!!

















Spoiler: Chikara Blog Posts for Season X - It was starting to get long...



*Chikara Blog O' The Stars*

*December 14th, 2010 ~ UltraMantis Black*
*December 16th, 2010 ~ Marshe Rockett*
*December 21st, 2010 ~ Leonard F. Chikarason*
*December 23rd, 2010 ~ Claudio Castagnoli*
*December 29th, 2010 ~ Larry Sweeney*
*December 31st, 2010 ~ Acid Jaz*
*January 5th, 2011 ~ Jigsaw*
*January 11th, 2011 ~ Sinn Bodhi*
*January 13th, 2011 ~ Dasher Hatfield*
*January 18th, 2011 ~ Claudio Castagnoli*
*January 19th, 2011 ~ Mike Quackenbush*
*January 20th, 2011 ~ Lince Dorado*
*January 28th, 2011 ~ Gregory Iron*
*February 1st, 2011 ~ Sinn Bodhi*
*February 3rd, 2011 ~ Wink Vavasseur*
*February 11th, 2011 ~ Vin Gerard*
*February 14th, 2011 ~ Johnny Gargano*
*February 15th, 2011 ~ UltraMantis Black*
*February 16th, 2011 ~ Green Ant*
*February 17th, 2011 ~ Tim Donst*
*February 23rd, 2011 ~ Brodie Lee*
*March 2nd, 2011 ~ Hieracon*
*March 4th, 2011 ~ Wink Vavasseur*
*March 7th, 2011 ~ Scott Parker*
*March 9th, 2011 ~ Tim Donst*
*March 10th, 2011 ~ Shane Matthews*
*March 11th, 2011 ~ Sugar Dunkerton*
*March 16th, 2011 ~ Ophidian*
*March 18th, 2011 ~ Vin Gerard*
*March 23rd, 2011 ~ Tim Donst*
*March 25th, 2011 ~ Sara Del Rey*
*March 29th, 2011 ~ Claudio Castagnoli*
*April 1st, 2011 ~ Jakob Hammermeier*
*April 5th, 2011 ~ Madison Eagles*
*April 7th, 2011 ~ Icarus*
*April 8th, 2011 ~ Steve "The Turtle" Weiner*
*April 11th, 2011 ~ UltraMantis Black*
*April 12th, 2011 ~ Wink Vavasseur*
*April 13th, 2011 ~ Ares*
*April 14th, 2011 ~ Scott Parker*
*April 21st, 2011 ~ Wink Vavasseur*
*April 29th, 2011 ~ Vin Gerard*
*May 9th, 2011 ~ Ares*
*May 10th, 2011 ~ Shane Matthews*
*May 11th, 2011 ~ STIGMA*
*May 12th, 2011 ~ Jakob Hammermeier*
*May 16th, 2011 ~ Wink Vavasseur*
*May 17th, 2011 ~ Green Ant*
*May 18th, 2011 ~ Scott Parker*
*May 19th, 2011 ~ Claudio Castagnoli*
*May 20th, 2011 ~ Archibald Peck*
*May 24th, 2011 ~ Jakob Hammermeier*
*May 30th, 2011 ~ Gregory Iron*
*June 3rd, 2011 ~ Tursas*
*June 7th, 2011 ~ Marshe Rockett*
*June 9th, 2011 ~ Tim Donst*
*June 13th, 2011 ~ Eddie Kingston*
*June 16th, 2011 ~ Jigsaw*
*June 18th, 2011 ~ Wink Vavasseur*
*June 20th, 2011 ~ Sugar Dunkerton*
*June 21st, 2011 ~ Sara Del Rey*
*June 22nd, 2011 ~ Dasher Hatfield*
*June 23rd, 2011 ~ Vin Gerard*
*June 29th, 2011 ~ Green Ant*
*June 30th, 2011 ~ Tursas*
*July 4th, 2011 ~ Madison Eagles*
*July 6th, 2011 ~ Claudio Castagnoli*
*July 8th, 2011 ~ Tursas*
*July 12th, 2011 ~ Icarus*
*July 14th, 2011 ~ Daizee Haze*
*July 19th, 2011 ~ Ares*
*July 21st, 2011 ~ Portia Perez*
*July 22nd, 2011 ~ Archibald Peck*
*July 25th, 2011 ~ Ophidian*
*July 26th, 2011 ~ Tim Donst*
*July 27th, 2011 ~ Johnny Kidd*
*July 28th, 2011 ~ Shane Matthews*
*July 29th, 2011 ~ Tursas*
*August 3rd, 2011 ~ Mike Quackenbush*
*August 8th, 2011 ~ Wink Vavasseur*
*August 10th, 2011 ~ Sean South*
*August 12th, 2011 ~ Sara Del Rey*
*August 15th, 2011 ~ Mark Andrews*
*August 16th, 2011 ~ Marshe Rockett*
*August 17th, 2011 ~ Archibald Peck*
*August 18th, 2011 ~ Robbie Eagles*
*August 22nd, 2011 ~ Chase Owens*
*August 23rd, 2011 ~ Gregory Iron*
*August 24th, 2011 ~ Ares*
*August 29th, 2011 ~ Sinn Bodhi*
*August 31st, 2011 ~ Icarus*
*September 6th, 2011 ~ Gregory Iron*
*September 8th, 2011 ~ UltraMantis Black*
*September 12th, 2011 ~ JT Dunn*
*September 13th, 2011 ~ Johnny Gargano*
*September 15th, 2011 ~ Archibald Peck*
*September 16th, 2011 ~ Sugar Dunkerton*
*September 22nd, 2011 ~ Kana*
*September 27th, 2011 ~ Gregory Iron*
*September 29th, 2011 ~ Ares*
*October 1st, 2011 ~ Ares*
*October 3rd, 2011 ~ Chuck Taylor*
*October 4th, 2011 ~ Wink Vavasseur*
*October 5th, 2011 ~ Icarus*
*October 6th, 2011 ~ Tursas*
*October 12th, 2011 ~ Jakob Hammermeier*
*October 17th, 2011 ~ Ophidian*
*October 18th, 2011 ~ Tursas*
*October 20th, 2011 ~ Ares*
*October 21st, 2011 ~ Sara Del Rey*
*October 24th, 2011 ~ Jigsaw*
*October 25th, 2011 ~ UltraMantis Black*
*October 26th, 2011 ~ Tursas*
*October 27th, 2011 ~ Scott Parker*
*October 28th, 2011 ~ Nick Jackson*
*October 31st, 2011 ~ Gregory Iron*
*November 1st, 2011 ~ Ares*
*November 2nd, 2011 ~ Archibald Peck*
*November 3rd, 2011 ~ Ophidian*
*November 4th, 2011 ~ Green Ant*


----------



## smitlick

I presume the April 17th show has something to do with Icarus.


----------



## KingCrash

I'm guessing the tribute title to Icarus's one-man off Broadway show is a feint for King of Trios, though I'd love it if it turns out to be the return of the Tag World Grand Prix.


----------



## Tarfu

Quack and Jig hold the Campeonatos? Damn, I've missed plenty...


----------



## WillTheBloody

- Chikara will make it's debut in NORTH CAROLINA in May! I'm guessing that their headed to the Mid Atlantic Sportatorium, where Gabe got a fantastic deal to book DGUSA.

- Claudio has a *new blog* on Chikara's website where he calls out Kingston for something he's been wanting for over a year now.

- Grizzly Redwood, in a *Podcast Exclusive*, runs down The Throwbacks and finds a use for the bat he stole from Sugar Dunkerton!


----------



## just1988

I'm pretty new to Chikara and have only been watching since the last season, so can somebody please explain something to me?

Basically what I want to know is, what is the deal with the whole 'Season' thing? Does it have any relevance or is it just a different way of seperating their shows rather than just putting '2010' for example, at the end of the show title.


----------



## WillTheBloody

just1988 said:


> I'm pretty new to Chikara and have only been watching since the last season, so can somebody please explain something to me?
> 
> Basically what I want to know is, what is the deal with the whole 'Season' thing? Does it have any relevance or is it just a different way of seperating their shows rather than just putting '2010' for example, at the end of the show title.


Yes, they call their years Seasons. Last year was Season 9, year before was Season 8, etc. Come to think of it, they kinda lucked out in that the season matches the year as well. But yes, this is Chikara's tenth year and 10th Season.


----------



## jawbreaker

WillTheBloody said:


> - Chikara will make it's debut in NORTH CAROLINA in May! I'm guessing that their headed to the Mid Atlantic Sportatorium, where Gabe got a fantastic deal to book DGUSA.



If they can go all the way to NC, but don't return to Baltimore between May and August, I will be upset.


----------



## TheAce

As always Will, you rule for bringing all this Chikara info to 1 place. Cheers & Happy Holiday!!!


----------



## KingCrash

One thing in Grizz's podcast caught me off guard; why is Brodie in Japan?


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> One thing in Grizz's podcast caught me off guard; why is Brodie in Japan?


He's in Dragon Gate! Everyone should follow *Brodie*'s and *CIMA*'s Twitter accounts. Really fun stuff in there. I am updating the DG thread as we speak. Should be finished soon.


----------



## WillTheBloody

- *Chikara* returns to *Michigan* on *June 25th*!

- New *Video Update* featuring *The Osirian Portal* and perhaps their newest member, *Jonathan Gresham*! Having seen the season finale, I can tell you that this kid was really, really solid. Definitely green, but he had the crowd behind him within the first minute.


----------



## Genking48

He definitely needs some guidance in the art of dancing, but I'm sure that Ophidian & Amasis can fix that.


----------



## sillymunkee

Gresham surprised the hell out of me. He will be great in a while.


----------



## jawbreaker

Gresham makes Ophidian look tall. I've never seen him wrestle so that is the only thing I can comment on right now.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

WillTheBloody said:


> - *Chikara* returns to *Michigan* on *June 25th*!
> 
> - New *Video Update* featuring *The Osirian Portal* and perhaps their newest member, *Jonathan Gresham*! Having seen the season finale, I can tell you that this kid was really, really solid. Definitely green, but he had the crowd behind him within the first minute.


Sweet! It will be good to see them return to Michigan. Chikara isn't my favorite company, but they put on a great live show.


----------



## smitlick

Hopefully Gresham improves a bit... I've seen a bit of him in IWA-MS and CZW. Hes not the worst guy around but he can be pretty sloppy at times.


----------



## pmt0430

so happy chikara is coming to north carolina i will definitely be going to that show


----------



## KingCrash

As expected King of Trios will return on April 15th, 16th, & 17th (sorry Icarus fan).


----------



## smitlick

KingCrash said:


> I'm guessing the tribute title to Icarus's one-man off Broadway show is a feint for King of Trios, though I'd love it if it turns out to be the return of the Tag World Grand Prix.


Well you were clearly right then... Hoping they bring in Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly for the KOT.


----------



## edge87

I am so hyped for the return to Michigan. I had so much fun at the show, and I can't wait to see what kind of shenanigans happen at this next show. 

Also, CLASH is having another CLASH vs Chikara show in March. Honestly, it was a pretty good show to go to despite not knowing most of the people wrestling. It was good to see Frightmare, the Portal, and Dasher Hatfield before the June show.


----------



## WillTheBloody

- *First match announced for the Season Premiere*:











- As you can see above, Chikara has made changes in the appearance of their match banners. They have also changed the look of their *Events Page*, perhaps as a part of a site redesign. I love the new simplified look, and now it's much easier to post match banners in threads, too. Good work, Chikara.


----------



## Saint 17

Some how, some way I will be at King Of Trios next year.

I also need to find a way to the BOLA...hmmm.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Fuck yes return to michigan. I hope they draw just as well without Dragon.


----------



## acracker

im sort of out of the loop on this

what is Chikara's booking format from show to show?


----------



## WillTheBloody

acracker said:


> im sort of out of the loop on this
> 
> what is Chikara's booking format from show to show?


They usually have seven or eight matches. Almost all contests are for a title, deal with a current feud or has some history to it. They also have several big tournaments throughout the year. I feel like I'm not answering you very well. I'd like to help more but I didn't quite understand the question.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Main Event for the Season Ten premiere show:*











- New *blog post* from *Larry Sweeney*! WOO-HOO!


*New update about the Chikara Game from Rogue Brains:*



> Hello loyal fans of CHIKARA, gamers that love beat 'em up style arcade classics, and all of you wonderful spammers that inundate our inbox with comments to approve on our blog. We have a little blog here for you. We realize that we haven't kept our promise to provide regular updates about Rudo Resurrection, but the fact is that the updates were more time consuming than we anticipated and they ended up being slightly disruptive to members of the team so early on in the process. We decided that we wanted them to use their time to work on the game and not have to prep marketing assets and write developer journals. Work on the game is moving forward even though we have hit our snags and technical issues, but we're still forging ahead and hope to provide more information about when you might be able to get this game in your hands in the not-too-distant future™. Now on to the stuff you really want to know.
> 
> Previously we had announced four of the CHIKARA stars that would be playable characters in Rudo Resurrection but we know you all clamored for more. So as a token of our appreciation for your patience, we have decided to give you a (nearly) complete roster of all of the characters that will be playable. We may have a few surprises up our sleeves and there may be some cameos here and there that we'll reveal later, but here is the confirmed list:
> 
> - Fire Ant
> - Green Ant
> - Soldier Ant
> - Eddie Kingston
> - Jigsaw
> - Mike Quackenbush
> - Hallowicked
> - Frightmare
> - Ophidian
> - Amasis
> - Dasher Hatfield
> - Sugar Dunkerton
> 
> So there you have it. Let the debate begin. Is your favorite CHIKARA star listed? If not, who would you like to see as a playable character? You never know, they might just show up in the game in another fashion. And we still haven't listed all the enemies you'll be fighting...but that's an update for another day, folks. Before we wrap this up, we had one more surprise for you. We'd like to share some of the concept art of three of the playable characters. The 3D models of these characters were modeled based off of these concepts and they will look very similar to what you see here. We hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pals @ Rogue Brains


----------



## Pablo Escobar

The Band....coming to Chikara?!? 

What is this?


----------



## Genking48

The Band










Coming soon, to King Of Trios........god I hope it's something else, but it could have potential to be hilarious.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

Yeah...i Don't know what to think about this. I can't even picture this to be honest.


----------



## patrickshelley

Yeah, it would be funny to see em at CHIKARA.
I didn't know the game was going to be a beat'em up...


----------



## Tarfu

Sorry to pollute the thread with my nonsense, but I just came to realize what an in-shape Eddie Kingston would look like. 










And seeing how the Olsens are apparently reunited really tells me I've missed way too much.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Not sure how to put it up on here but I thought I'd let you know theres a new blog on the chikara website from Acid Jazz.


----------



## KingCrash

> 12/31/2010: The BDK had a plan in mind for everyone at CHIKARA before they ever showed their hand. They are more than just a bunch of thugs or bullies. If ya think about it... they had all the bases covered. They played it pretty smart.
> 
> They recruited the two toughest ladies out there in Sara Del Rey and Daizee Haze. They put a mask on Tim Donst to get their hands on the Eye of Tyr. They hid Pinkie Sanchez in plain sight as Carpenter Ant and convinced Lince Dorado to betray The Future Is Now. And they backed it all up with some serious brute force - Ares, Tursas, and Claudio. They thought this through before making a move. They had a real recipe for destruction, but they weren't planning on Da Soul Touchaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point One: The so called "King of Trios" were defeated by a team that didn't even qualify for the tournament. Imagine that? Guess you were ready for all the CHIKARA regulars, but you weren't ready for us.
> 
> Point Two: All year long, Da Soul Touchaz stepped up and answered the challenge of the BDK and did what no one else could do - we shut 'em down every single time. You wage war on too many fronts, guess what happens?
> 
> Last, and probably the most pertinent: Since you couldn't beat us in the ring, you took something away from Da Soul Touchaz - you took Red & Dymond.
> 
> WOW! How big and bad are you? Cheap-shotting us from behind and beating up on a manager and valet...and for what? Because you're frustrated? Because you can't actually bully us around? Da Soul Touchaz don't back down. We cower from no team...ever. You wanna play the numbers game then cool - but you better knuckle up and guard your grill, 'cause we don't play games! You said "A War is Coming." You were right. Da Soul Touchaz are born and bred for competition!
> 
> 
> And we just declared war ON YOU!


And it can't be THAT Band that's coming to Chikara. Too obvious, wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them, and even if they were coming in why March instead of KOT?


----------



## Genking48

Because they sure as hell cannot not trust Hall to show up for 3 shows in a row  granted they can't trust him in showing up for the shows in March either, but rather he no shows there than KOT.


----------



## smitlick

Isn't scott still in rehab?


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

Da Soul Touchaz vs Dorado, Del Rey and Tursas has been added to the jan 23rd show.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

smitlick said:


> Isn't scott still in rehab?


He's out of rehab I beleive but was hospitalized fairly recently.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Chikara's site redesign appears to be complete! *Head here* to check it out. The Roster page is of particular interest, as only 17 total names are currently listed, including Bryce and Wink. Grizzly Redwood is officially back on the roster, too. I expect more roster members to be posted soon...unless Chikky has gone completely minimalist...


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Aniversario: The Legendary Super Powers Show* will take place Sunday, May 22nd in Union City. This is a surprise to me, as they already have a show booked for the weekend prior in North Carolina. Looks like they're well on their way to running a record number of shows this year.


----------



## jawbreaker

If KOT were a week later, I think I would go to it. As it is I'll have to avoid spoilers until the DVD comes out.


----------



## KingCrash

Looks like it's time for another Eddie Kingston special attraction match for the 1st show of the year. This one will undoubtedly be better then Homicide:











And the Throwbacks, "YLC Killer" Tim Donst and Gavin Loudspeaker have been added to the roster page.


----------



## smitlick

I'd prefer Generico vs Ares or Claudio....


----------



## KingCrash

Well I think we'll see Claudio vs. Generico from PWG. As for Ares, he's been hit or miss in singles for the past couple of years. But I doubt almost anyone could have a bad match with Generico (aside from Sonjay Dutt).


----------



## WillTheBloody

First blog post of 2011~!



> *Jigsaw - January 5th, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> Are you having a brainfart or something, Claudio? You're still calling yourself "the best in CHIKARA"? The last time I checked, you lost the ability to make that claim at Reality is Relative.
> 
> If you wanted to make the argument that Frightmare is CHIKARA's best, he's got the Young Lions Cup to back up his claim. But as far as I'm concerned, the guys with the golden belts, the Campeones de Parejas are the best CHIKARA has to offer. No single person is bigger than a promotion's championship, Claudio, no matter how big their ego might be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHIKARA is a company that built its reputation on being different - and for as long as I can remember, multiple-man tag matches have set us apart. The best tag, trios, atomicos matches in wrestling today happen in a CHIKARA ring.
> 
> So as long as those championship belts are with Mike and I, it's us that can stake a claim to being CHIKARA's very best. Maybe the best tag team in the entire world. And if you and your BDK buddies want to take issue with that - we won't be hard to find on January 23rd.
> 
> Just look for the guys wearing the belts.
> *JIG*


----------



## WillTheBloody

So *The Band* is coming in March, which, as discussed, is...bizarre. As if it couldn't get any weirder:



> *Worldwide Media Development Corporation* (WMDC) of *Reseda, CA* is proud to announce the acquisition of *CHIKARA, Inc. / Five Star Promotions* of *Philadelphia, PA*, effective today. Robert Lippincott, Executive Director for WMDC finalized the agreement of sale through the assistance of Karen Wright, acting vice-president of acquisitions.
> 
> "Karen (Wright) and Anton (Frady) deserve all the credit for bringing this exciting property to Worldwide. After nine seasons of reinventing an entire genre from the bottom up, CHIKARA is the premiere brand in its field, and it's time for the rest of the world to find out why."
> 
> It is expected that some of the directors from CHIKARA / Five Star will remain on during the transitional period. "I understand that Dave Coulier has an office there," Lippincott remarked, "and I'd really look forward to doing lunch with him (laughs.)"


See their website *HERE*. Let the speculation begin, but let's keep it logical, okay? I mean, it CLEARLY involves Chris Hero and Hydra returning in some form, so let's start from there......


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm very confused by everything right now.


----------



## KingCrash

Obviously with them being in Reseda it's a PWG takeover of Chikara and we're going to get the epic Rick Knox/Bryce Remsburg feud that everyone's wanted to see.


----------



## smitlick

So that whole site thing is part of this new angle?


----------



## TheAce

That web-site is obviously a work, lol. I'm totally stumped where this is going though. The Reseda connection does make me wonder....


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


> So that whole site thing is part of this new angle?


Yeah, I think this is the new investor Dieter was talking about in his final blog. Though whoever is doing it has the knack of a corporation writing a thousand words without ever actually saying anything down.


----------



## TheAce

also, I'm pretty sure WInk Vavaseaur (sp??) is involved, he's been around ringside scoping things out at recent Chikara shows and he's popped into promos to make suggestions to wrestlers (Like teaming 3.0 with Mr Zero to form 3.Zero)

I'm actually mid way through watching "The Germans" right now and it's a really fun show so far and I still have Gargano/Frightmare, The 4 way tag and Kingston/Homicide to go. Ares Vs Mantis was really different for Chikara but done really well I thought, spots weren't overkill but still felt big, good storyline and smartmark did a great job with the camera work I thought for a brawl all over the place.


----------



## WillTheBloody

- *The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo* takes place Friday, *June 24th* in *Chicago, IL*! With a show on the 25th in Taylor and another on the 26th in Cleveland, this is Chikara's first non-tournament triple shot in quite a long time.

*EDIT*: The BDK's ring announcer *Jakob Hammermeier* is battered, broken...and *looking for revenge*!


----------



## jawbreaker

JAKOB~!


----------



## peachchaos

Just started watching Chikara, picking up with the Brooklyn event since it got such great reviews. Mid-way through that show I realized I was gonna watch the next event. Now I'm hooked. Might have to check out that Chicago show.


----------



## SHIRLEY

WillTheBloody said:


> So *The Band* is coming in March, which, as discussed, is...bizarre. As if it couldn't get any weirder:
> 
> 
> 
> See their website *HERE*. Let the speculation begin, but let's keep it logical, okay? I mean, it CLEARLY involves Chris Hero and Hydra returning in some form, so let's start from there......


If there was ever any doubt that Quack is a genius...


----------



## TheAce

Anyone phoned the number on the bottom of the website yet? lol.


----------



## edge87

peachchaos said:


> Just started watching Chikara, picking up with the Brooklyn event since it got such great reviews. Mid-way through that show I realized I was gonna watch the next event. Now I'm hooked. Might have to check out that Chicago show.


That's the spirit. The next event is the Cibernetico, which is always a good show with a great Main-Event match.


----------



## Genking48

I say Frightmare is picking up the phone if you call that number.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*New match announced for the Season Premiere*:


----------



## peachchaos

Ultramantis Black has one of the coolest looks in the indies right now. Its really dawned on me that ROH is really missing out on some great talent. Osirian Portal should be on HDNet every week against the SSB and a heel Ultramantis Black against El Generico would be sweet. Yes. I dream.


----------



## Boom Baby

WillTheBloody said:


> *New match announced for the Season Premiere*:


lol he was on Smackdown for one week and he still uses that nickname?

UMB ftw! I love his voice.


----------



## santo

KingCrash said:


> Obviously with them being in Reseda it's a PWG takeover of Chikara and we're going to get the epic Rick Knox/Bryce Remsburg feud that everyone's wanted to see.


Naw I think the Cobra Kai is taking over Chikara.


----------



## patrickshelley

CHIKARA has been bought?


----------



## WillTheBloody

*New match announced for the Season Premiere*:










I've heard some great things recently on Madison's development, so I hope this is good. This may be reading too much into stuff, but Del Rey's & Haze's pictures are both looking a lot less aggressive this year.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Interesting, the SHIMMER champ is coming to Chikara.

Nice.


----------



## jawbreaker

Daizee still looks like a crack whore.


----------



## smitlick

Nice to see Madison in Chikara..


----------



## edge87

Daizee kinda looks goofy drunk in this picture. 

@peachchaos I would absolutely love to see a Generico vs. UMB anywhere in the Indies. *(Michigan tends to be really nice in June)*


----------



## WillTheBloody

Bodhi's first blog:



> *Sinn Bodhi - January 11th, 2011 - Chikara Blog *​
> All of the strife you have incurred UltraMantis Black, you have done so by your own hand. You are your own worst enemy and although people call me a masochist I believe you have brought on the worst for yourself in the subconscious efforts of your own undoing...it was you that invited the "Warlord of Weird" - SiNN BODHi - into your life! I promise to NOT let you down as I turn your life into a 3 ring kizarnival!!!
> 
> You blame me for every tribulation…I take that as weakness, and a pathetic attempt to gain sympathy from the CHIKARA fans that know you are a coward, and a man that cannot be trusted. Whether I am loved or hated for it in the eyes of CHIKARA, I will expose you for the man you really are...just look at what you did to Delirious, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote “Evidently you've never been one to study history, Kizarny, because if you did then you would already know that UltraMantis Black has powers far greater than any mere human mortal - and that includes you. I have already had to learn the hard way that one will always inevitably reap what one sows. It seems that this a harsh lesson that you are now fated to learn as well.”
> 
> UltraMantis Black…this quote simply displays your ignorance of life and ignorance of the foe you are about to face! If there is anyone in CHIKARA that possesses power, it is ME! Your dark army, The Batiri, obey ME. Fear me, Mantis, not some Swiss aristocrat or Finnish viking. Do you think you know darkness? Darkness is where I reside. I bend iron bars in my teeth, I drink boiling water with razorblades and I'm the only man alive - anywhere - that can perform the Human Dart Board both in my back and chest. I consort with the oddities of life, the freaks in this world. And maybe that's what led you to me. But don't imagine you can control my destiny. I was kicked out of the WWE - undefeated - for being too dangerous to control!
> 
> Paradise Lost, “Abashed the UltraMantis stood and felt how evil SiNN BODHi is!!!” You are a wondrous, if not naïve talent and I am looking forward to dissecting you UltraMantis Black, come January 23 in Philly.
> 
> The Dizevil iz coming for his due...
> *SB*


----------



## WillTheBloody

*New match announced for the Season Premiere*:











*From Chikara101, For All Partially Or Completely Trained Wrestlers*:


> Are you an aspiring wrestler?
> 
> Do you have some training already, or have completed a training curriculum elsewhere, but are looking to expand your horizons at CHIKARA? Maybe the diversity offered by Chikara Wrestle Factory is exactly what you need to get your career to the next level. Maybe the best forum for your talents is on a CHIKARA stage. If this sounds like you, we'd like to hear from you!
> 
> We're going to select 20 candidates and screen them the afternoon of February 19th, in Reading, PA. We're looking to find undiscovered talent, diamonds in the rough, if you will, that have the potential to breakout in 2011, if given the opportunity. If you'd like to be one of these 20 candidates, you need to email us right away at: [email protected]
> 
> Last year, we issued an open challenge to fans looking to train for careers in professional wrestling, and the response was overwhelming! However, at that time, we decided it would not be fair to open the challenge up to those with previous, even incomplete pro-wrestling training. So, we came up with this to keep 'em separated.


- *Aniversario & His Amazing Friends* will take place Saturday, *May 21st* in *Easton*.

- The very first triumvirate for *King of Trios 2011* will be announced tomorrow!



> *CHIKARA* and *Filsinger Games* are proud to announce they are teaming up on all-new game featuring the CHIKARA roster! The game is scheduled for release in July, 2011.
> 
> "It's a match made in game and wrestling heaven," said owner Tom Filsinger. "Any CHIKARA fan, or in fact any wrestling or game fan, will love it!" CHIKARA is one of the most popular wrestling organizations in the United States featuring a variety of colorful and exciting wrestlers. The style of CHIKARA is perfectly suited for Filsinger Games, a company that for decades has released popular wrestling games like Champions of the Galaxy and Legends of Wrestling Card Game.
> 
> The all-CHIKARA game set will be an exciting new venture for both companies. Players will take control of CHIKARA, with a host of the most popular stars at their fingertips. Playing cards will be drawn by artist Werner Mueck. For a sneak peak at the impending new game set have a look *HERE*.
> 
> For more information go to the Filsinger Games Web site at http://wwwfilsingergames.com


----------



## WillTheBloody

*First Team announced for King of Trios 2011*:










Ugh. Don't get me wrong, I like all these guys and I'm sure they'll have strong matches. I just really wanted to see F.I.S.T. end; it still feels wrong without Akuma. Plus I had this whole thing planned for my column that now has to be scrapped. It involved a super rudo BDK Trio of Icarus, Tim Donst and Jakob Hammermeier.


----------



## jawbreaker

Eh, I'm sure I'll still get shivers when Blue Monday hits at KOT. It wouldn't be the same without F.I.S.T.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd at least give them a chance to do something with them before pulling the plug on F.I.S.T. Plus if Akuma ever wants to come back they have an easy way to ease him in. And from the special update I'd say it'll be F.I.S.T. vs. The Osirian Portal with Gresham in his new gimmick as the final match for the season opener.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> I'd at least give them a chance to do something with them before pulling the plug on F.I.S.T. Plus if Akuma ever wants to come back they have an easy way to ease him in. And from the special update I'd say it'll be F.I.S.T. vs. The Osirian Portal with Gresham in his new gimmick as the final match for the season opener.


*HERE* is the video KC's referring to. I also suspected this match would take place, which is why the F.I.S.T. announcement is all the more puzzling. Now at the Season Premiere either the first Trios entrant loses or a the new Portal threesome does.


----------



## Meteora2004

WillTheBloody said:


>


LOL, how long has Icarus had the horrible piercing to complement his horrible tattoo?

I wish I could make it to at least one night of KOT, but I'll hopefully be going to the Brooklyn show in March, at least.


----------



## jawbreaker

First time I remember seeing it was last fall. I think it's pretty new, proving that that guy takes bad decisions regarding one's physical appearance to a new level


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Final match announced for the Season Premiere*:










Really strong card overall.


----------



## TheAce

I prefer F.I.S.T with Gargano to be honest.....


----------



## grimeycarolina

just orderd my ticket for Jan 23rd! this is going to be my first chikara show!


----------



## WillTheBloody

> *Claudio Castagnoli - January 18, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> I think there is a saying in English that goes something like this:
> 
> "Don't mess with a wounded animal."
> 
> Well, I would consider losing the CHIKARA Weltmeisterschaft im Teamkampf a deep wound. A wound that myself and Ares don't take lightly.
> 
> Quackenbush and Jigsaw messed up our New Year's plans and ruined our Christmas. Anybody would like to punch the Grinch who stole Christmas if they could...and luckily for us, we'll be able to do in just a few days on January 23rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While celebrating, CHIKARA might have forgotten who ruled 90% of last year. It was us, the BDK, and if you thought we're not going to do the same this year, you're wrong.
> 
> You're dangerously wrong.
> 
> CHIKARA might have thought that winning those belts back was the best thing for them. Well it wasn't...because now you've made us angry.
> 
> And you don't want to make the BDK angry!
> 
> Trust me.
> 
> *CC*


Good stuff. Super excited for the 8-Man Main Event.


----------



## edge87

The possibility of an iPPV is growing stronger. According to the Chikara101 board:



> Can't join is in person this Sunday for the Season 10 Premiere in Philadelphia? Then watch our live, streaming Pre-Show from the Arena coming to you at:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/user/CHIKARAMedia
> 
> It'll probably happen around 3:30 pm or so. No promises. You know these things can be really hit or miss, right? Lookin' at you iPPV! Stream or die!


----------



## WillTheBloody

*First Match added to Caught in a Cauldron of Hate*:













> *Mike Quackenbush - January 19, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> Season 10 is nearly upon us. It's almost surreal to type that out. Season 10. I can hardly believe the place we've arrived at since first opening the doors of Chikara Wrestle Factory all those years ago.
> 
> Certainly, there have been those that have attempted to derail us for their own fame and glory. "Sweet n' Sour International" first formed in a CHIKARA ring. Then the Kings of Wrestling came together following the events of the Tag World Grand Prix 2005. Most notably, and most dangerous of all - the Bruderschaft des Kreuzes has plagued us since 2009.
> 
> I'm sure to a lot of fans, what symbolizes the BDK is that grey and white cross logo of theirs. Not to me, though. Reluctant though I am to admit as much, what has come to symbolize that group to me is something of my own invention. A variation of the CHIKARA Special submission hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine my surprise, watching the final moments of Cibernetico Increible, and seeing a move I had been developing in some secrecy, being applied by a person I didn't even know. Not that this would be the first or last betrayal I would experience at the hands of a friend, but you never really get used to that feeling. Knowing the rug has been yanked out from under you by someone you trust.
> 
> As you know, that person was Tim Donst. And the hold that I taught Donst, and told him was inescapable, became known as the Inverted CHIKARA Special. And it became synonymous with the BDK, a group that seeks to undermine CHIKARA at every turn. They even managed to get one of their sympathizers installed as Director of Fun for a short while...but a while nontheless. They made the most of it, but I'm sorry to tell you BDKers, nothing lasts forever. We are taking back what's ours. The symbols of CHIKARA - like the Young Lions Cup, and los Campeonatos de Parejas - the ones that denote the finest among us, and represent us to the world at large.
> 
> But there is something we cannot take back. The hold that I associate with your group of traitors and malcontents and losers. The Inverted CHIKARA Special is yours now. You stole it, in a sense...but I don't want it back. Think of it as a consolation prize. Because the real prizes at CHIKARA are forevermore denied you. Rack up your points. Take your shots. Try and claim these belts, if you can.
> 
> I don't need that hold to beat you - any of you, all of you. I've got a thousand more where that came from. It's time for CHIKARA to stand tall. Our tenth season is here. History will be made, and if history is written by the victors, then it will be my job to make sure the only legacy being erased, BDK, is your own.
> 
> See ya Sunday, Tim.
> 
> *LMQ*


----------



## WillTheBloody

> - New *Event Center* with *Bryce Remsburg* features comments from *Eddie Kingston*!



*First Match announced for Clutch of Doom*:











*Second Team announced for King of Trios 2011*:













> *Lince Dorado - January 20, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> Ya know, as we keep getting closer and closer to the start of Season 10 in Philly this Sunday, I keep waiting to get the call that Da Soul Touchaz have smartened up and backed out of our trios match. Except every day, the call isn't coming. And then I realized something – I shouldn't be surprised, because those 3 idiots don't have anyone around to do their thinking for them anymore.
> 
> Ya see, back in November, the BDK did what we do best and settled the issue between us and Da Soul Touchaz. We ripped out the heart of your little family when Sara Del Rey dropped that grenade Dymond right on top of her cheap weave, and jammed her spine up like a Slinky. Dymond was like the mother of your stupid family, always cheering you on and taking care of you when the BDK got done smacking you around. But even she smartened up, ran home to her real family, and decided that she wasn't ever coming back to CHIKARA, because the BDK run things around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, while you three were on the ground being typically helpless, the “brains” of your operation decided he was going to put up a fight to protect his precious wifey. Hey C.Red – that was a pretty stupid move for someone who thinks he's so smart. Ares DDT'd him on top of those ugly cornrows (P.S. – Cornrows? Really? You're like 40, bro.) and had my man Tursas put the final nail in everything by flying off the 2nd rope and crushing C.Red's C.Ribs, even stirring up some internal bleeding for bonus points! And when the “brains” of your operation – the guy who took care of all your travel, all your finances, the guy who watched all the tapes and plotted all your strategies for you – decided it was time to head for the hills, you 3 MENSA candidates should've followed right behind and never came back.
> 
> And yet here we are, just a few days away and Da Soul Touchaz insist that they're coming to Philly to get their revenge. Do you three even know how to tape your own wrists? Let alone rent a car?!?! More importantly, has the message we sent in November really not sunk in? WE ARE GOING TO KEEP HURTING YOU UNTIL YOU LEAVE CHIKARA. Show up this Sunday, and at least one of you isn't making it home in one piece. All 3 of you will end up getting dealt with, most likely. You've got kids, and wives, and families back home, right? Willie is probably 2 punches away from a free sandwich at Subway. Is this really worth the risk? We ripped out your heart, and we crushed your brains. All that's left is a bunch of dumb muscles with no direction. You want some direction, boys?
> 
> Turn around and get as far from The BDK as you possibly can.
> 
> *LD*


----------



## richellemedina

Chikara Season X:

Season 10 is almost upon us. It's almost surreal to write. 10th season I can not believe where we've come to since first opening its doors to a plant Chikara fight against all these years. Certainly there were those who tried to derail us for their own fame and glory. "Sour Sweet 'n International" first formed in a ring of Chikara. So, Kings of Wrestling came together after the events of Grand Prix World Grand Tag the 2005th most remarkable and most dangerous of all - the Bruderschaft Kreuzer has plagued us since 2009.


----------



## sillymunkee

Really great Blogs lately. Quacks the other day was so damn real. Now Lince the Hoochador of all people drops an amazingly disturbing and down right horrifying bit of text. If I was DST I wouldnt be showing up in Philly.

For being as campy and over the top as Chikara can be (not that there is anything wrong with that) it really is the wrestling company that provides the realest and most emotionally charged feuds and story arcs.

Or maybe Im just a fanboy.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Young Lions Cup Match announced for Caught in a Cauldron of Hate:*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow...

After that blog entry, I want one of Da Soul Touchaz to go Eddie Kingston on Lince.


This has got to be one of the best booked feuds of the new year.


----------



## peachchaos

That match (Fightmare/Swann) is gonna be off the charts!


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Chaos in the Sea of Lost Souls*
_Sunday, January 23rd - Philadelphia, PA_
Live Results ~ 4:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



_~ The very first *Preshow-A-Go-Go* went live with *Keith Lipinski* as our palpably-nervous host along with sporadic but enthusiastic appearances from *Steve "The Sharp-Dressed Turtle" Weiner*. A number was posted that allowed fans to call and talk LIVE to the stars of CHIKARA all throughout the *Season Premiere* show. The PSAGG showed a lot of promo videos to hype the event in between live interviews at the entranceway. *The Throwbacks* came out to speak to a crowd that was JUST filing in. *F.I.S.T.* was next out to a chorus of boos. *UltraMantis Black* showed up to deliver one helluva promo and the show was capped off with words from the main event tecnico quartet of *Mike Quackenbush*, *Jigsaw*, *Fire Ant* and *Soldier Ant*! *Green Ant* was also there, albeit silently and in a sling. Finally, it concluded with a fantastic *King of Trios 2010* video package and an all too short visit from *Gavin Loudspeaker* & *Bryce Remsburg*! Watch It Here: *Part 1* *Part 2*_

*1.* *6-Man Tag*: Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon d. Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (18:03). Jonathan Gresham did indeed come out transformed as Hieracon! He *resembled a falcon*, possibly as a tribute to Horus. He was able to pick up a win for the new Osirian Portal, pinning Icarus with a Swinging Fireman's Slam.

*2.* *SHIMMER Showdown*: Daizee Haze d. Madison Eagles (9:04). Haze managed to get the win over the SHIMMER Champion with her German Suplex, the same move that put down Amazing Kong at _Chikarasaurus Rex_. Eagles was said to have impressed quite a few people.

_~ A video is shown on the big screen saying "It's Time". Something is silhouetted in a dark and shadowy way...it resembles a *title belt*! Could it be that we're FINALLY getting Trios Titles?! A new singles belt?! TEEELLLL MEEEEE!!!_

*3.* *Grudge Rematch*: Brodie Lee & Grizzly Redwood d. Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton (9:45). The Roughnecks get their win back from last season's finale, hitting a double team boot called The Truck Stops Here on Dasher and denying him payback for his stolen and now splintered bat.

*4.* *Chikara vs. BDK*: BDK (Dorado/Del Rey/Tursas) d. Marshe Rockett, Acid Jaz & Willie Richardson (12:25). Nefarious BDK referee Derek Sabato is our official so there were lots of shenanigans as usual. Finish came when Lince unmasks himself and tossed his hood at Willie. Sabato saw this and disqualified Da Soul Touchaz.

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *A Nightmarish Confrontation*: Obariyon & Kodama d. Hallowicked & Frightmare (7:44). The Batiri get themselves a third point and a future title shot. Hallowicked was pinned after taking a lungblower from Kodama and Deep Impact from Obariyon.

_~ After the match, chaos ensues between *Sinn Bodhi* and *UltraMantis Black*, leading to..._

*6.* *Out For Vengeance*: UltraMantis Black d. Sinn Bodhi (3:10). Strangely, Sabato is the referee for the match. Mantis gets the win via disqualification as the entire Dark Army attacked him in a 4-on-1 assault. Sabato allowed the beating for some time. He finally noticed Director of Fun Wink Vavasseur watching so he called for the bell.

_~ After *UltraMantis Black* recovered from the beating, he challenged *The Dark Army* to a six-man tag next month against himself and *Incoherence*!_

*7.* *First Time Ever*: Eddie Kingston d. El Generico (17:41). "The Last of a Dying Breed" continues collecting high-profile wins, this time over a Chikara fan favorite. It took a Backdrop Driver and two Backfist to get the job done.

*8.* *Main Event 8-Man*: Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Fire Ant & Soldier Ant d. BDK (Castagnoli/Ares/Donst/Delirious) (18:59). In stark contrast to last season's premiere, it's the Chikara team that stands tall over The Bruderschaft in the main event. Even worse for the BDK was the fact that it was their hottest wrestler who took the fall, as Tim Donst was pinned by Jigsaw with a top rope double stomp.


----------



## sillymunkee

Sounds like a great way to start the season.

Nice to see the Technicos pick up the big W.

This whole Dark Army, UMB stuff is going to be wonderful.


----------



## KingCrash

Like how the season opener shook out overall (little shocked about the end to the main), and I hope that the video tease does come true.


----------



## KingCrash

Next match announced for Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate:










As if Icarus needed any help being hated.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*HUUUUUUUGE NEWS~!*



> Our fans speak, and we listen! Effective with the release of our Season 10 premiere DVD, all regular event releases will be priced at just *$15.00*! Check out all our DVD's available right here from *Smart Mark Video*!


----------



## TheAce

loving cheaper Chikara DVDs, loving the results for the opener and loving the pre-show. I just finished pt1 and I'm laughing so hard. Someone needs to Gif me the part at the end of the interview where F.I.S.T is gesturing at the fans and Icarus kicks the air. lololol

Also, that Dr K or T or whatever needs to chill out a little, he looks so nervous and tense although when Steve "The Turtle" Weiner is on with him it makes them the best duo of all time.

Thank god for Chikara, PWG and Puro, I probably would have given up on watching wrestling at this point otherwise.


----------



## Mr.King

I'm going to get the newest Chikara dvd can anyone tell me some other Chikara dvd's that are good to get.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Elimination Tag announced for Clutch of Doom:*













Mr.King said:


> I'm going to get the newest Chikara dvd can anyone tell me some other Chikara dvd's that are good to get.


You can't go wrong with any three nights of *King of Trios* from any year or their annual *Best Of The Year* DVDs. Outside of those, I'd recommend the following 2010 DVDs:

*Chikarasaurus Rex*: The Dragon Gate versus Chikara show. Great main event with WORLD-1 taking on Quack, Jigsaw & Hallowicked.
*Wit, Verve & A Bit O'Nerve*: Colony/BDK (Tag Belts), Donst/Dasher (YLC Cup), UnStable/Portal, 8-Man Tag were all really good.
*We Must Eat Michigan's Brain*: SSB/Colony, BDK/Soul Touchaz, a great 8-Man main event and Eddie Kingston vs. Bryan Danielson.
*Through Savage Progress Cuts The Jungle Line*: Strong overall show w/ a killer main event of Quack & Manami Toyota vs Claudio & Del Rey.
*The Dark Ciberknetico*: Frightmare/Gargano (YLC Cup), SSB/Batiri and the epic 16-Man Torneo Cibernetico Elimination Match rule.


----------



## musdy

Now I might actually get back into CHIKARA.

Edit: NVM


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Huge Singles Match announced for Clutch of Doom:*











- *Sinn Bodhi*, *Obariyon* & *Kodama* have been added to the *Rudo* section of the *Roster Page*!


----------



## jawbreaker

So wait, are Lince and Pinkie not in the BDK any more? Neither is on the roster page, and Pinkie wasn't on the season opener.


----------



## KingCrash

Lince's still on there since he competed at the season opener and wrote the final blog for BDK before it. No clue about Pinkie, but they may just be putting up them up at a snail's pace (Still don't have The Portal, the Olsens, 3.0, etc.)


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Main Event Tag Title Match announced for Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate*:











*Third Team announced for King of Trios 2011*:


----------



## KingCrash

Not feeling Gresham's mask but otherwise I am fine with him joining the Portal. Dude was about the only thing watchable in IWA-MS last year that was meant to be good.


----------



## smitlick

Nice Quacksaw vs Obariyon/Kodama should be good.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match announced for Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate:*











- There is a new *hype video* for *The Band*, who are coming to Chikara on *March 12* in *Williamsport, PA*. Still no info, motive or even a hint as to what is up with this...yet I'm still very intrigued.

- *Lince Dorado* & *Pinkie Sanchez* have been added to the *Roster Page* at the end of the BDK section. *Nick Papagiorgio* & *Jakob Hammermeier* have been added to the Staff section. They are also phasing out the old pics with the ones with the new background, so the photo of Bryce is no longer from, like, 2006.



> *Gregory Iron - January 28, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> Well, it's been a few months since you've seen me, but I'm happy to say that Gregory Iron returns to Reading on February 19th for CHIKARA! I will face off against Icarus of F.I.S.T., and I'm determined to make this my first victory in a CHIKARA ring. Now, I know Icarus is pretty devious, and always has a trick or two up his sleeve - defeating him will be no easy task, friends. But I've thrived off of overcoming tough challenges my whole life, and this situation will be no different for Yours Truly.
> 
> For those of you who don't know, I was born with a disability known as Cerebral Palsy. C.P. is a form of brain damage that effects the mobility of muscles throughout the body, usually on one side. My particular case gives me extremely limited use of my right arm, hand, and to an extent, my right leg. Living with a disability has always been a tough challenge, but one I've fought time and time again to overcome.
> 
> I went to therapy until age 7 so I could learn how to walk properly, and maintain some sort of daily function with my arm. In school, I was teased, both for my disabilty, and my dream... to be a professional wrestler. For me, wrestling was always my escape from the negatives in my life, whether it was the kids poking fun at me, or problems at home. All the other kids wanted to be policemen, or fire fighters, or doctors. But I knew being a wrestler was the life for me.
> 
> People said it couldn't be done. "How can a guy who can't even tie his shoes become a pro wrestler...?" Despite the critics, at age 16, I began weight training. At first, it was frustrating. There were several excercises I couldn't perform, and I could only bench press twenty pounds. Today, weighing a mere 155 pounds, I am able to bench press 220 pounds. At 19-years-old, in a small building on the west side of Cleveland, Ohio, I began training to become a wrestler. It was the most intense pain I ever went through. Somedays, I wasn't sure if I would even get an opportunity to have one match; four years later, I've had hundreds of matches across the country, inspired people with my story, and met tons of people through wrestling, that have made me the man I am today. I've been very fortunate. Despite my affliction, through hard work and perserverance, my dreams are becoming reality.
> 
> My debut at this past year's Young Lions Cup tournament was a huge moment for me. When I started wrestling, it was a goal of mine to wrestle for CHIKARA. A big part of me had always wondered if I would be accepted by the CHIKARA fans. But there was no doubt in my mind after my match in the YLC tournament against Lince Dorado. Though I lost in the ring, rising up in the middle of the squared circle that evening, and receiving a standing ovation from you great CHIKARA fans was one of the greatest victories of my life. It gave me the courage to take on the massive Tursas on Night 3, and again, though I came up on the losing end, I once again had your support. It was a very emotional weekend for me, almost surreal, and I can honestly say I will never forget it.
> 
> Which brings us to the next CHIKARA event. Icarus, I hope you don't plan on underestimating me on February 19th. Lince had that mindset, and it almost cost him the tournament. Bring everything you have, because I'm planning on leaving with a win. Come February 19th, you're going to find out why I'm called "One Armed And Dangerous"...
> 
> *GI*


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Grudge Match announced for Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate:*











*Singles Match announced for Clutch of Doom:*











- *Amasis* & *Ophidian* are finally on the *Tecnico* portion of the *Roster Page*. Also, *Hijo del Ice Cream* & *Ice Cream, Jr.* are at the bottom of the *Rudo* page. Almost everyone has new photos in the BDK & Rudo sections, too.


- *CHIKARA* will host the U.S. return of joshi superstar *Toshie Uematsu*! Uematsu is a 15 year veteran and the product of the legendary GAEA promotion under trainer Chigusa Nagayo. She will be appearing the weekend of *March 12th & 13th*! Here's a *Highlight Video* of her.




> *Sinn Bodhi - February 1, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> On January 23, 2011 I - The Warlord of Weird - Sinn Bodhi, stood in the nostalgic ECW Arena & like the wrestlers before me I was hungry for blood...my appetite was set on UltraMantis Black! You turned to me in your hour of need, and now you think I can be ignored? I trained The Batiri for war, prepared them in the shadows, but ultimately the one they will destroy is you, UltraMantis, and your pathetic allies! You squirmed away like a slippery coward as I was about to put you under my knife (or in this case, FLY SWATTER) - how can you call yourself a man...I am done playing around with you! DO I LOOK LIKE I AM CLOWNING AROUND?!?!
> 
> Did you NOT get enough of a taste of fear & horror when I choked you with an Iron Bar bent in my own teeth? That was just a taste! Next time, who knows what carnage I will unleash on you?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a brash and overzealous challenge to me after you had been bested and THEN saved by your pitiful friends! You do not deserve to be in the ring with me just yet! I have nothing to prove, it is ALL on you. You will have to show me that you are worthy of dancing with the devil in the pale spotlight of the squared circle...you will have to do this in a 666 man tag team match against Obariyon, Kodama and *Kobald*. Prove yourself a worth adversary...if you can.
> 
> UltraMantis Black...be careful, beware, be Koko B. Ware what you wish for...or your life might just get turned into a three ring Kizarnival!
> 
> *SB*


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Main Even Tag Match announced for Clutch of Doom:*


----------



## WillTheBloody

Well, we finally got our answer: Chikara is introducing a singles title!



> *Wink Vavasseur - February 3rd, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> Good day, fans. Wink Vavasseur here, your new Director of Fun. For several months prior to my new position appointment, I spent time among the commoners, walking through the rows at events, talking to you. Any good businessman listens to his clientele, and the recurring theme in these conversations was very apparent.
> 
> CHIKARA needs a clear-cut champion. No, not one for rookies, one for the big dogs. We have an event for the 3-on-3 matches, we have an event for the little lions, but this is Season 10. When I tell my friends what I'm doing these days - taking a plucky lil' wrestling group to the next level - they all ask me the name of our champion. I never know what to say.
> 
> I want it. You want it. Corporate wants it. The world wants it. Do you feel the synergy here? Its time. Its time to crown a definitive champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the savvy and the managerial acumen to realize I'm not as familiar with the roster as I should be yet, so I'm going to crowd-source this one. That's the kind of forward thinking we need around here. People wonder what qualifies me to direct the fun around here? Look at the long list of businesses I've turned around in my short time playing at the executive level. I know how to steer a wayward ship through rough waters. And the best kind of management knows when to call for back-up. I haven't spent my whole adult life as a fan of CHIKARA. I don't know the names and the masks of everyone that pops in and out of here from month to month. I need the people who know the roster best to select who will compete for this prize.
> 
> ...and those people ARE the roster. The men and women that comprise the full-time CHIKARA roster will choose who will compete for this prestigious, historic championship title. I'm going to ask each of them to cast a vote - my only provision is, a wrestler cannot vote for him or herself. Stay tuned, as I fully intend to make my year the most interesting yet...
> 
> *WV*



*Grudge 6-Man Tag Match announced for Clutch of Doom*:











*Fourth Team announced for King of Trios 2011*:


----------



## KingCrash

Pretty glad it's a singles title they're introducing into Chikara. I don't think Claudio/Kingston needs a title on the line, but I think that's whatever Wink's idea will end up leading into. If it's a short tournament Donst and Jigsaw might also get in.


----------



## bme

Always thought it was weird to have guys like Quackenbush, Kingston & Claudio in the company without a championship they can compete for, so it's good to see a singles championship finally made.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match announced for Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate:*










Man, lots of high-profile singles matches on this show, I guess to gear up for the debut of the singles belt. I was sure the Yellow-Green avatar would be something like Colony/Incoherence vs. the BDK or some kind of 8-Man.


Oh, and the Season Premiere show *Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls* is out now! Remember: all Chikara DVD's are just $15 now!


----------



## musdy

What are the best shows of 06, 07, 08, 09 & 10??


----------



## jawbreaker

For a second I thought Johnny Gargano was Alex Shelley. I was disappointed.


----------



## WillTheBloody

jawbreaker said:


> For a second I thought Johnny Gargano was Alex Shelley. I was disappointed.


Funny enough, I think he's buds with him. He's using the Border City Stretch now as his main submission instead of the Cross-ton Crab. Calls it the Gargano Escape.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Not having a singles title was one of the things that set Chikara apart. It differentiated them from the average formulaic wrestling company. Maybe, after so many years, it's time to evolve now though...

They should really make it a midcard title, IMO, below the Campeonatos.


----------



## ddog121

The single's title is going to set up the Kingston v. Claudio match a year + in the making.


----------



## jawbreaker

WillTheBloody said:


> Funny enough, I think he's buds with him. He's using the Border City Stretch now as his main submission instead of the Cross-ton Crab. Calls it the Gargano Escape.


His character also seems to be massively influenced by Alex Shelley circa 2004 as well. Hopefully in a couple years he'll be as good as Alex Shelley circa 2006.


----------



## KingCrash

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Not having a singles title was one of the things that set Chikara apart. It differentiated them from the average formulaic wrestling company. Maybe, after so many years, it's time to evolve now though...
> 
> They should really make it a midcard title, IMO, below the Campeonatos.


The introduction of a singles title won't hurt them since they'll still use tag & trios matches as their hallmarks. Plus they might put a little twist on some aspect of the title making it different then most others.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match announced for Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate:*


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match announced for Clutch of Doom*:











*Fifth Team announced for King of Trios 2011*:


----------



## Genking48

Fuck yeah, Matt Classic!


----------



## WillTheBloody

*6-Man Tag announced for Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate:*










Easton has official surpassed Reading in terms of how hyped I am. NINE damn matches, with Kingston/Gargano, Dasher/Claudio, Brodie/Dunkerton and two title matches.


----------



## Freekzilla

and here I was thinking that all of the 'obvious' trios would be announced first. though I can't complain, the world needs more Matt Classic.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Tag Match announced for Clutch of Doom*:










Once again, we get an extra match on top of what was promised. CoD, though without titles matches, has lots of big matches like Colony/BDK, Jigsaw/Donst, Kingston/Boyer and the six-man between UltraCoherence or Dark Breed 2.0 or whatever you'd call them taking on The Batiri.


*Sixth Team announced for King of Trios 2011*:










First real surprise entry into Trios, though Quack did hint at this on Twitter. Most people predicted QuaKingSaw, but I like this better. Still hopoe they find a way to get Kingston into the tournament this year.


----------



## sillymunkee

Kingston with the Olsens!?

Wow at Quacksawota!!


----------



## WillTheBloody

It would take some work storyline-wise, but here's what I'd (fairly realistically) like to see:



> *Team #1*: F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano)
> *Team #2*: The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant)
> *Team #3*: The Osirian Portal (Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon)
> *Team #4*: Da Soul Touchaz (Acid Jaz, Marshe Rockett & Willie Richardson)
> *Team #5*: The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield, Sugar Dunkerton & Matt Classic)
> *Team #6*: Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw and Manami Toyota
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> *Team #7*: The UnStable (Vin Gerard, STIGMA & Pinkie Sanchez)
> *Team #8*: BDK Leaders (Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Tursas)
> *Team #9*: The NEW Fabulous Three (Larry Sweeney, Jimmy Olsen & Colin Olsen)
> *Team #10*: Team Punch-Out!! (Eddie Kingston, Player Uno & Player Dos)
> *Team #11*: Dark Breed (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare)
> *Team #12*: The Roughnecks (Brodie Lee, Grizzly Redwood & Necro Butcher)
> *Team #13*: 3.0H YEAH! (Arik Cannon, Scott Parker & Shane Matthews)
> *Team #14*: The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald)
> *Team #15*: Team IWS (Kevin Steen, El Generico & Max Boyer)
> *Team #16*: Team Osaka Pro (Billyken Kid, Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada)


No second BDK team. I mean, what's the point really? Other team names for Eddie & SSB: "Kings of all Cosmos", "Beyond the Beyond" and "M.U.S.C.L.E.".


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match announced for Operation Big Freeze:*













> *Vin Gerard - February 11, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> Haven't heard from me in a while, and I know you care...soooo much. Probably as much as I care.
> 
> But something caught my attention. I'm shaking as I type this. But I wanted to get this out before anyone else had the chance.
> 
> Wink, I want in. I don't care what I have to do, I want in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigsaw, I'll quit calling you fat on Twitter. Vote for me.
> 
> Dasher, I'm the one that stole your baseball jersey, sorry, I'll return it. Vote for me.
> 
> Sugar, how does courtside at the Harlem Globetrotters sound? Vote for me.
> 
> Mantis, I will help you fight off the BDK or whoever is mad at you this week. Seriously, vote for me.
> 
> Frightmare, I'll...teach you English, something, anything. fiohVOTEiohsdgfiosdhgFORdiohdgiohsdMEdsdigo.
> 
> Tecnicos, Rudos, name your price. You got it. Vote for me. I'll get you it.
> 
> Do you remember 5 matches for $5? You don't? But I do. I was there. I want this.
> 
> Whatever it is, it will be mine
> 
> *VG*


----------



## KingCrash

> Team #7: The UnStable (Vin Gerard, STIGMA & Pinkie Sanchez)
> Team #8: BDK Leaders (Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Tursas)
> Team #9: The NEW Fabulous Three (Larry Sweeney, Jimmy Olsen & Colin Olsen)
> Team #10: Team Punch-Out!! (Eddie Kingston, Player Uno & Player Dos)
> Team #11: Dark Breed (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare)
> Team #12: The Roughnecks (Brodie Lee, Grizzly Redwood & Necro Butcher)
> Team #13: 3.0H YEAH! (Arik Cannon, Scott Parker & Shane Matthews)
> Team #14: The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald)
> Team #15: Team IWS (Kevin Steen, El Generico & Max Boyer)
> Team #16: Team Osaka Pro (Billyken Kid, Atsushi Kotoge & Daisuke Harada)


Would be some good teams (besides Generico & Steen teaming together) but I think Kingston isn't going to be on a team this year and just do singles matches. I think the BDK (maybe Donst taking Tursas' place), Dark Breed & Batiri are locks though.

Also a little shocked that Madison is getting a match with Uematsu and not Haze.


----------



## WillTheBloody

> *Johnny Gargano - February 14th, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> Coming up on February 19th in Reading, PA is the first-time-ever meeting between Yours Truly and one Eddie Kingston. As soon as this match got announced, I know exactly what went through your collective minds...
> 
> "This kid doesn't have a chance..."
> 
> "This kid is as good as dead!"
> 
> "This kid doesn't belong in the same ring as an athlete the caliber of...JOHNNY GARGANO."
> 
> You're right on all accounts! This Eddie Kingston kid doesn't have a chance. Now...I'm sure like...1% of people out there feel a tad differently. But I ask you - What's Ed gonna do? Backfist me?! To the future?! Ha! I dare you, Edward! Backfist me! Backfist me right in the face! It's not gonna hurt! Look at this face. There's like a cute forcefield around this thing. Impenetrable.
> 
> SPOILER ALERT - He probably will backfist me. I will then stand right up, pick him up above my head and proceed to POWERBOMB HIM...THROUGH THE RING.
> 
> Does Kingston have momentum? Sure. He's taken on some top notch competition. Now he's in the ring with THE top notch competition. He's just in the wrong place at the wrong time with the wrong brochacho. I'm 100% focused and better than ever. I went on a 17-person killstreak in Black Ops multiplayer today. Yea...I'm THAT ready.
> 
> Why am I so focused you ask? Well right around the corner is The Biggest Tournament in Professional Wrestling. King of Trios 2011! The Ick-Man (As I like to call him), Chucky T and myself are out to prove that nothing has changed, F.I.S.T. is still as dominant and deadly as ever. They had a little hiccup last year, but don't you fret! He who shall not be named is LONG GONE and The Bee's Knees, The Cat's Pajamas and The Whole Shebang is here!
> 
> It'll be one of the most inspirational victories in CHIKARA history. When our hands are raised in the air, the blind will see, the deaf will hear and little kids in wheelchairs will stand up and rush the ring and parade us around on there shoulders. At the end of the night on April 17th, F.I.S.T. will regain its rightful spot atop King Of Trios. I'll be easy to spot...I'll be the guy saying "I told you so."
> 
> Eat it, CHIKARA fans.
> *JG*





KingCrash said:


> Would be some good teams (besides Generico & Steen teaming together) but I think Kingston isn't going to be on a team this year and just do singles matches. I think the BDK (maybe Donst taking Tursas' place), Dark Breed & Batiri are locks though.


Generico & Steen arguing leads to their team losing. Really, it's all an excuse to get Steen into the RDV tournament. How fucking amazing would a Steen/Dorado final be? The heat would be off-the-charts...but he's sorta banned from Chikara, so it's a pipe dream.




KingCrash said:


> Also a little shocked that Madison is getting a match with Uematsu and not Haze.


You know, after Eagles got yet another Chikara match this month, I figured that they were setting Madison up for something later. Like, if Chikara knew either Haze or Del Rey wouldn't be available in March. I figured it would involve Toyota though. Still could, I guess.


----------



## smitlick

Madison has actually moved to the states i believe so you might see her regularly in chikara.


----------



## THECHAMPION

WillTheBloody said:


> Generico & Steen arguing leads to their team losing. Really, it's all an excuse to get Steen into the RDV tournament. How fucking amazing would a Steen/Dorado final be? The heat would be off-the-charts...but he's sorta banned from Chikara, so it's a pipe dream.


Why is Steen banned from Chikara?


----------



## WillTheBloody

THECHAMPION said:


> Why is Steen banned from Chikara?


It's sort of a half joke. I think it was back at the insane 2005 Tag World Gran Prix that Steen said the f-word or something and the guy on commentary...I think it was Sweeney...said, "Well, he's never coming back." I believe Quackenbush even mentioned him being on "The Jay Lethal List" of guys who burned Chikara in the past and would, in all likelihood, never return. I think a six year "ban" is long enough, LOL.


*Seventh Team announced for King of Trios 2011*:













> *UltraMantis Black - February 12, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> It has recently come to my attention that Director Of Fun pro tempore W. Vavasseur has hatched the brilliant idea to anoint an "official" champion here in CHIKARA. Apparently, the good director is soliciting opinions, votes as it were, from the wrestlers themselves regarding who specifically from the roster is deserving to compete for such a prestigious and long-awaited title. Now, it is my understanding that no wrestler can endorse him or herself in this unique campaign, and with this stipulation, I have no qualms. So it is without hesitation that I take this opportunity to give my personal endorsement to a fellow CHIKARA original - Hallowicked. Now that we have put our differences aside and he has joined me in my battle against Sinn Bodhi and The Batiri, I can confidently say that this man is not only more than qualified to compete for the title, but he is well-deserving of the role based on his many years of experience and success within CHIKARA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I feel that I should also take this opportunity to publicly express the voting preference of Hallowicked himself. As most of you know, Hallowicked has little time or use for such modern niceties as "internet blogs." Moreover, facing a language barrier such as he does, it certainly does seem prudent that I provide my services in translation to the masses, as I am one of a very select few who is capable of communicating with the man. So it is with great honor and humility that I reveal Hallowicked's choice in this campaign: the great and devious, UltraMantis Black. Yes, I am both touched and humbled. Furthermore, as Frightmare also faces many challenges in grasping the complexities of the King's English, it is my understanding that he too has thrown his full support behind UMB. No need to pursue this matter any further with these, my two mighty allies. Rest assured, I have provided you with a frank and accurate interpretation of their own words.
> 
> So there you have it friends - 1 vote for Hallowicked, 2 votes for UltraMantis. It is my great hope that the other men and women in CHIKARA will take careful consideration of our credentials and, after deep introspection, cast their votes as well in this crucial endeavor.
> 
> *UMB*


----------



## jawbreaker

Any idea who else is on the Jay Lethal List? Besides obviously Lethal and I guess Hero as well.


----------



## KingCrash

I think Mitch Ryder's on the list since he's one of the few people Quack actually talked bad about on his shoot, but pretty much if you've no-showed Chikara without a good reason you're probably on it. 

You have love even while dealing with The Batiri UMB finds ways to be sneaky.


----------



## C-Cool

jawbreaker said:


> Any idea who else is on the Jay Lethal List? Besides obviously Lethal and I guess Hero as well.


I remember Skayde unusually no-showing in a Chikara event. I think he was in the "Jay Lethal" list for good with his antics.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Caught in a Cauldron of Hate*
_Saturday, February 19th - Reading, PA_
Live Results ~ 7:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *First Time Ever*: Claudio Castagnoli d. Dasher Hatfield (10:34). "The Old Timey King of Swing" takes a European Uppercut from Castagnoli and takes a three count right after that. After the match, Claudio called out Eddie Kingston and continued to beat down Dasher, planting him with a Ricola Bomb.

*2.* *In Pursuit of Points*: Scott Parker & Shane Matthews d. Vin Gerard & STIGMA (12:03). Jagged & Big Magic kept screwing with the uptight UnStable before Scott caught Vin in a small package to gain the victory. With one more victory, 3.0 earns a title shot.

*3.* *Good vs. Evil*: Icarus d. Gregory Iron (6:32). Evil triumphs, sadly, as Icarus gets the win via the Blu-Ray, his corner Death Valley Driver.

*4.* *Grudge Match*: Brodie Lee d. Sugar Dunkerton (10:10). In an all-out war, "Big Rig" wins via count-out after drilling Dunkerton with a big boot on the floor.

*5.* *KOT 2011 Preview*: Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon d. Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant (17:50). The Osirian Portal stays undefeated with their new member, upending The Colony. Amasis used a top rope sunset flip on Green Ant for the victory in Greenie's first Chikara appearance since getting injured in August.

_~ Intermission ~_

*6.* *Young Lions Cup*: Frightmare© d. Rich Swann (9:43). Frightmare retains for a record-matching fifth time over bound-for-Japan Ronin stable member Swann with the Kneecolepsy.

*7.* *Former Champs Collide*: Max Boyer d. Tim Donst (0:04). In an absolute shocker, Boyer gets the dubya in record time with a cradle! Seriously, this is the shortest match in Chikara history. Before the contest even started, Hallowicked came out to distract Donst with the scrapbook Tim's been keeping on the former YLC winners. It was like a child's book, filled with awful drawings of Chikara wrestlers like *Hallowicked himself*. The distraction lead directly to the pinfall. So even if he failed to add another victory over a former YLC holder to his resume, at least Big Tim set some kind of record. He quickly took to Twitter, stating, "OK Max Boyer doesn't count..."

*8.* *Singles Showdown*: Eddie Kingston d. Johnny Gargano (13:30). Just like with Homicide & El Generico, Kingston beats Gargano following two stiff Backfist to the Futures. Also, the night's raffle winner had the honor of serving as ring announcer for the contest.

*9.* *Campeonatos de Parejas*: Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw© d. Obariyon & Kodama (18:17). The Batiri take the first fall in seven minutes after Obariyon drills Jigsaw with his Deep Impact DDT. Jigsaw gets his pinfall back with a Tornado Clutch on Obariyon, evening it up at a fall a piece. In the end, Quack pinned Kodama with a top rope Quackendriver I to keep the belts around the waists of QuackenSaw.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Full results of the show are now up! Boyer/Donst sounds hilarious and hopefully the finish to the CDP Match is as awesome as it sounds.

Results for "Clutch of Doom" will start around 4.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Clutch of Doom*
_Sunday, February 20th - Easton, PA_
Live Results ~ 4:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



_~ Due to unforeseen circumstances, Eddie Kingston vs. Max Boyer has been postponed. That means that there's a spot on the card for..._

*1.* *Teacher vs. Student*: Mike Quackenbush d. Green Ant (6:04). In their second singles match against one another, it's teacher getting the better of student once again as Quack taps Greenie with a sharpshooter.

*2.* *One on One*: Icarus d. Ophidian (8:56). During the match, Icarus tries to get BDK referee Derek Sabato's help to hypnotize Ophidian. *It, uh...it didn't work.* Still, Sabato assists Icarus in the finish, allowing him to choke out Ophidian using the sash from his tights. Icarus impresses with two wins on the weekend. With a new singles title on the way, he may be in the running for the first shot.

*3.* *Two on Two*: Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton d. Vin Gerard & STIGMA (7:11). The Throwbacks grab point number one over The UnStable after a distraction from 3.0 leads to Dasher landing a slingshot Oklahoma Roll on Gerard for three.

*4.* *Elimination Tag*: Amasis/Hieracon d. 3.0, Haze/Delirious & Los Ice Creams (15:08). The first elimination comes after Hijo del Ice Cream is sent crashing into the ring post outside, giving 3.0 a bizarre count-out victory and their third point! There's a title shot in their future if they can survive! But The UnStable shatters that dream, distracting Parker and allowing Haze to hit the German Suplex for three. No title shot or points for 3.0, and the BDK team sits at one point for the final fall. However, Amasis levels Delirious with a discus forearm and gets the final pinfall! Amasis & Hieracon nab the victory and their first point as a duo. Despite Ophidian's loss, this was a huge weekend for The Osirian Portal.

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *SHIMMER Showdown*: Madison Eagles d. Sara Del Rey (9:24). In an upset, Eagles finally earns her spot by catching Del Rey with a small package for her first victory in Chikara.

*6.* *Grudge 6-Man Tag*: Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald d. UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare (14:25). The Batiri get back to their winning ways thanks to Obariyon's Deep Impact DDT on Frightmare. So the war continues and Obariyon may have earned himself a shot at Frightmare's championship.

*7.* *Chikara vs. BDK*: Tim Donst d. Jigsaw (2:00). With lots of help from Derek Sabato, Donst avenges his embarrassing loss the previous night with a win over one half of the Campeones de Parejas, utilizing a pair of Gator Rolls to get the job done.

*8.* *Tag Team Warfare*: Fire Ant & Soldier Ant d. Claudio Castagnoli & Tursas (13:36). Fire Ant catches Castagnoli with a high crossbody off the top the three count and three points! The Colony will be QuackenSaw's next opponent for the belts.

_~ Afterwards, *Eddie Kingston* storms the ring. He & *Claudio Castagnoli* go at it as the entire locker room empties to break them up, reminiscent of Claudio/Brodie back at _Vanity and Violence_. *Wink Vavasseur* restores order as Castagnoli addresses Kingston. He says he wants the respect he's owed from _Three-Fisted Tales_. Eddie says it ain't happening. They go at it once again and Vavasseur books the match everyone's been waiting for: *Kingston vs. Castagnoli*, *March 13th* in *New York*! Kingston takes the mike, gives a CHIKARA history lesson and tells Claudio that if they want his respect, he'll have to end his life!_


----------



## Emperor DC

> During the match, Icarus tries to get BDK referee Derek Sabato's help to hypnotize Ophidian. It, uh...it didn't work.


----------



## WillTheBloody

- The results for "Clutch of Doom" have been updated, featuring all the correct match times and a pic of Icarus trying to hypnotize Ophidian. It's amazing. To the March shows we go~!



*Matches Announced for Operation Big Freeze:*






























*Matches Announced for Creatures from the Tar Swamp:*






























*All Teams Announced for King of Trios 2011:*


> *Team #1*: F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano)
> *Team #2*: The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant)
> *Team #3*: The Osirian Portal (Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon)
> *Team #4*: Da Soul Touchaz (Acid Jaz, Marshe Rockett & Willie Richardson)
> *Team #5*: The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield, Sugar Dunkerton & Matt Classic)
> *Team #6*: Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw and Manami Toyota
> *Team #7*: Sinn Bodhi, Obariyon & Kodama
> *Team #8*: The Bruderschaft (Tim Donst, ????? & ?????)


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Tag Title Match announced for Creatures from the Tar Swamp:*











*Ninth Team announced for King of Trios 2011:*










Team Australia representing *New Horizon Pro Wrestling* is *Percy T*, *Kabel* and *Tama Williams*. A strange blend of their roster indeed!


----------



## KingCrash

Well, guess we found out what team paid Quack to get into the tournament. Hope we don't have a LWA Showcase-like bomb on the show with these guys.


----------



## smitlick

Yep i believe they paid there way in. They actually brought Cabana & Homicide to Aus earlier this month as well. Clearly whoevers running it has money to throw away as none of the 3 are anything special. Tama is ok.


----------



## KingCrash

For Operation Big Freeze:










Love that they're pushing the Portal. The Brooklyn show looks great, but I also am starting to like the Williamsport show with the 8 man & seeing how Eagles does against Uematsu.


----------



## acracker

Goodness me what is with these wierd a** show names?!


----------



## edge87

Operation Big Freeze is the title of an episode from the cartoon Silverhawks.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Tenth Team announced for King of Trios 2011:*










HOLY F*CK. *Team M-Pro* consists of *The Great Sasuke*, *Dick Togo* and *Jinsei Shinzaki*!!! THAT is one hell of an announcement.



*Singles Match announced for Operation Big Freeze:*


----------



## TheAce

Ok, now we're getting serious. whoa.


----------



## KingCrash

OK that's awesome. Now all we need is a wXw team with Zack Sabre and a Big Japan team with Daisuke (both in the tournament and a rematch with Brodie) and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## acracker

Please please please please PLEASE!!! bring in Too cool and Rikishi, "I WANNA BE, YOUR SLEDGEHAMMER"


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Title Match announced for Creatures from the Tar Swamp:*










I really think this could be the end of the line for Frightmare's reign as YLC champion.


- Both *Hieracon* & *Kobald* were added to the Roster Page recently:
































*EDIT*: Okay, there's an *insane new video* out hyping the Williamsport, PA debut of *The Band*. Apparently, the Band will go face-to-face with *Eddie Kingston* at the show! What is this?!?!!?


----------



## jawbreaker

Maybe The Band just wants twenty dollars.

(if anyone gets this then they are amazing)


----------



## WillTheBloody

- *Daisuke Harada* announced today that *Team Osaka Pro* will return to _King of Trios_ this year. Joining him will be partner *Atsushi Kotoge* and fellow Sekigun member *Ultimate Spider Jr.*, who replaces JOKER member Tadasuke from last year's squad.

- This is just a wild guess but, with this new video of The Band's debut, it might involve a guy named *T-Bone Funk*. I was just wandering though profiles for some indy company the other day and found his gimmick interesting. I know he's worked with Sinn Bodhi before, but that's the only Chikara connection I've really found. Here's a *short match* of his on YouTube where you can get a good look at the character in action. Also, here's a photo:


----------



## acracker

WillTheBloody said:


> I really think this could be the end of the line for Frightmare's reign as YLC champion.


this graphic reminds me of Mexicos Most Wanted for some reason


----------



## KingCrash

Glad to see Team Osaka Pro coming back in, really enjoyed them last year.



WillTheBloody said:


> I really think this could be the end of the line for Frightmare's reign as YLC champion.


Well Obariyon has been far and away the best member of the Batiri but I think they could squeeze another couple of good defenses out of Frightmare before he finally loses. Also UMB/Incoherence could use a win after being beat both at the Jan. and Feb. shows.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow. They were able to get Michinoku Pro? Those guys from Michinoku Pro?


Now I want tickets.


----------



## C-Cool

People call Daniel Bryan and the like "nerds", but only New Horizon Pro Wrestling can get away with bringing their own nerds from their roster to an international tournament...

Geez, NHPW brought the wrong guys...


----------



## WillTheBloody

There's a theory going right now that we will be getting teams led by *Daisuke Sekimoto* and *Zack Sabre Jr.* as well. Both guys will be in the country for CZW's Best of the Best 10 the week before, so it'd make financial sense for The Dub and Chikara to have split airfare for those guys. *Jun Kasai*, *Big Van Walter* and *Emil Sitoci* are also coming over, and I'm sure more will be announced soon. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## smitlick

Just finally opened my copy of Chikara - Scornucopia and found the following inside.










Very happy as i haven't previously received a signed DVD.


----------



## KingCrash

WillTheBloody said:


> There's a theory going right now that we will be getting teams led by *Daisuke Sekimoto* and *Zack Sabre Jr.* as well. Both guys will be in the country for CZW's Best of the Best 10 the week before, so it'd make financial sense for The Dub and Chikara to have split airfare for those guys. *Jun Kasai*, *Big Van Walter* and *Emil Sitoci* are also coming over, and I'm sure more will be announced soon. Keep your fingers crossed.


It would be a great 3 weeks of wrestling in April with ROH/DGUSA/WWE the first, a wXw ippv with Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Chris Hero and CZW's Best of the Best tournament with guys that can actually wrestle the second & King of Trios weekend the third.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> It would be a great 3 weeks of wrestling in April with ROH/DGUSA/WWE the first, a wXw ippv with Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Chris Hero and CZW's Best of the Best tournament with guys that can actually wrestle the second & King of Trios weekend the third.


Totally agree, especially about the CZW iPPV. I think the CZW label is turning people off from even gathering info on the event. BOTB-X has a couple of Chikara guys in Chucky T, Gargano & Gresham, not to mention Akuma, Cole, O'Reilly, Sabre & Sekimoto.

I didn't see anything about Hero/Sekimoto, where'd you read that? I'm surprised Hero would do that considering his relationship with NOAH. Maybe all this petty bullshit between puro feds is dying down. wXw is doing Generico/Suzuki for 16 Carat Gold this year, too.

*EDIT*: Jagged and Big Magic are back on the Roster Page. More good news!


----------



## KingCrash

Hero/Sekimoto is happening on the day ippv show on the wXw/CZW doubleheader on Sat. And have Amasis & Ophidian ever gone one-on-one with each other before because that's happening the day before in Sami Callihan's FORCE-1 promotion.


----------



## Meteora2004

jawbreaker said:


> Maybe The Band just wants twenty dollars.
> 
> (if anyone gets this then they are amazing)


Maybe he hasn't shown up this season because Jay and/or Alex finally paid the debt.

Also, the next couple months of wrestling are going to be ridiculous, and likely wallet-emptying.


----------



## jawbreaker

Meteora2004 said:


> Maybe he hasn't shown up this season because Jay and/or Alex finally paid the debt.


YESSSSSSS.

I can't rep you again, but I would. Marble Hornets is fantastic.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Main Event announced for Operation Big Freeze:*











*Grudge Match announced for Creatures from the Tar Swamp:*











*Eleventh Team announced for King of Trios 2011:*


----------



## TheAce

Why does Kotege look like he's going to cry??? lol

another nice announcement.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't know if it'll still happen, but on a filler someone posted two names that haven't been announced for King of Trios include El Generico and Amazing Red. Have no idea if they'll be in singles or teams individually or together (maybe an International Air Force of sorts?).


----------



## Leedsutd4eva

12th trio for King of Trios announced today










Also, for Creatures From the Tar Swamp, in CHIKARA's first ever LUMBERJACK Match


----------



## KingCrash

Love the Lumberjack match for Throwbacks/Roughnecks, not feeling Red's team at all since the last time I saw the Maximos they were overweight, out of shape and completely botched the Spanish Fly. Well at least we may get Red for the RdV tournament.


----------



## Emperor DC

I think we need The Amazing Red Ant in The Colony.


----------



## antoniomare007

KingCrash said:


> Hero/Sekimoto is happening on the day ippv show on the wXw/CZW doubleheader on Sat. And have Amasis & Ophidian ever gone one-on-one with each other before because that's happening the day before in Sami Callihan's FORCE-1 promotion.


wait, Hero vs Daisuke????

:faint:


----------



## WillTheBloody

That's actually Wil Maximo in the middle, a student from Joel and Red's school. I'm not sure if that makes it better or worse, but like KC said, at least it gets Red into RDV.

Generico has a ton of options for partners: The Young Bucks, Tozawa & London, Super Smash Brothers, Corbin & Cannon and my dream trio with Steen & Boyer. They'd lose, of course...but we could get an amazing Rey de Voladores final with Kevin Steen facing Generico or Red or Dorado or even SASUKE. I wants.

Also, in the DG Thread I posted a few vids from Dragon Gate's Korakuen shows, which feature Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano, Ricochet and the DG guys. Definitely worth a look if you're a fan of them, but it is rather spoilery.


----------



## smitlick

Thought I'd round up the upcoming cards for Chikara

*Operation Big Freeze - March 12*

- The Main Event - Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare vs Claudio Castagnoli, Sara Del Rey & Tim Donst
- Big Boys Battle it Out - Willie Richardson vs Tursas
- Trios Tussle - The Osirian Portal vs Kizarny & The Batiri
- One on One - Fire Ant vs Icarus
- 8-Man Tag Team Extravaganza - 3.0 & The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks & The UnStable
- A Score To Settle - Da Soul Touchaz vs Lince Dorado & Pinkie Sanchez
- Femme Fatales Face Off - Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu

*Creatures from the Tar Swamp - March 13*

- Finally One on One - Eddie Kingston vs Claudio Castagnoli
- Tag Team Gold on the Line - Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw (c) vs The Colony
- A Score to be Settled - UltraMantis Black vs Kizarny
- Lumberjack Match - The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
- For the Young Lions Cup - Frightmare (c) vs Obariyon
- Six Man Showdown - The Osirian Portal vs Lince Dorado, Pinkie Sanchez & Tim Donst
- Rematch from Reading - 3.0 vs The UnStable
- First Time Ever - Toshie Uematsu vs Sara Del Rey

The March 13 show is pretty important and a big show. Should be very interesting to see whether there are 2 new champions as thats what Im predicting.

Announced for King of Trios 2011
1. F.I.S.T. (Chuck Taylor, Icarus & Johnny Gargano)
2. The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant)
3. The Osirian Portal (Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon)
4. Da Soul Touchaz (Willie Richardson, Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett)
5. The Throwbacks (Sugar Dunkerton, Dasher Hatfield & Matt Classic)
6. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
7. Kizarny & The Batiri (Obariyon & Kodama)
8. The BDK (Tim Donst & ??? & ???)
9. Team Australia (Tama Williams, Percy T & Kabel)
10. Team Michinoku Pro (Great Sasuke, Dick Togo & Jinsei Shinzaki)
11. Team Osaka Pro (Atsushi Kotoge, Daisuke Harada & Ultimate Spider Jr)
12. Red & The Maximos (Amazing Red, Wil Maximo & Joel Maximo)


----------



## antoniomare007

can someone be kind enough to give me a quick summary of what has happened after Season IX finale? 


oh, and has Sweeney made more appereances?


----------



## KingCrash

The Osirian Portal welcomed Jonathan Gresham into the fold as he became the masked Hieracon and they have so far been undefeated as a trio since building momentum into KOT.

The Batiri has so far had the upper hand in their feud with UltraMantis Black & Incoherence with wins in a tag & trios match, and it’ll be Frightmare vs. Obaryion for the YLC & a rematch of UMB & Kizarny (last ended in DQ) on the next doubleshot.

Wink Vavasseur (the new Director of Fun) announced that there will be a singles title coming in Chikara, and asked the full-time members to vote on who should be champ, but they couldn’t vote for themselves.

And Jakob Hammermeier is training to be a wrestler. That can only lead to great things. Plus you have the Throwbacks/Roughnecks and Soul Touchaz/BDK feuds still going.




> The March 13 show is pretty important and a big show. Should be very interesting to see whether there are 2 new champions as thats what Im predicting.


Frightmare could lose the cup, but I can't see the Colony taking the titles from QuackSaw when the reign has just really started. And do Pinkie & Lince have two points, because if so then if they win their match that could set up the first BDK challenge to get the titles back.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> And do Pinkie & Lince have two points, because if so then if they win their match that could set up the first BDK challenge to get the titles back.


Yep, they have two points. On the front page I've started listing each team's point total when in tag matches, which is probably more helpful that having some giant master list of point totals over the last five years.







Which leads us to yet another amazing match being added to New York:


----------



## jpchicago23

Do the Chikara dvds from Smartmark ever come autographed or is it only from the Chikara website? Also how long do they usually take to ship? This is my first Chikara dvd order so i'm pretty excited about it


----------



## WillTheBloody

jpchicago23 said:


> Do the Chikara dvds from Smartmark ever come autographed or is it only from the Chikara website? Also how long do they usually take to ship? This is my first Chikara dvd order so i'm pretty excited about it


Yes, Smart Mark Video's Chikara releases occasionally come autographed. Your best bet is to be one of the first twenty folks to place an order. Basically, watch the front page like a hawk. I've received four signatures myself, so I know it works. Shipping for me usually takes a week, never longer than that and sometimes coming within two damn days. I've never ordered DVDs from Chikara's site though, only from SMV, so I can't comment on that.


Speaking of DVD releases, this was posted last week at Chikara 101:










So...it's coming out in a matter of days! Maybe even tomorrow! Extras include special videos and a couple of matches from Chikara's tour in Osaka Pro!!!


----------



## jpchicago23

Yea i ordered "Chaos in the Sea of Lost Souls" and i cant wait for it to come. I'm really new to Chikara and the BDK is what drew me admittedly. I always pretty much saw it as only a comedy promotion but i've discovered it has some very abstract and detailed storylines. They seem to do what the original ECW did and give guys a lot of character depth as well as deep stories. The comedy is good as long as its not excessive but yeah i'm hoping this dvd is a good example of what Chikara is.


----------



## geraldinhio

Kinda a let down ,but always great to have Generico on a Chikara show.

Also
Sean Waltman on Twitter:
I'v got 2 words for you.Chikara pro.

"I'm very excited. 15 years after I put him to rest. The return of The 123 Kid."


----------



## KingCrash

I don't mind Generico/3.0 teaming up, but I would have liked to have seen Generico & The Super Smash Brothers re-team. Really don't want Waltman coming in though.


----------



## jpchicago23

If Waltman is coming to Trios as the 123 Kid i wonder who his partners are going to be?Would they go with an all 95 era WWF style team meaning they bring in someone like Jannetty or something or would they team him up with current Chikara talent


----------



## WillTheBloody

It still amazes me that promoters, well aware of what "X-Pac Heat" is, still feel Waltman's worth a booking. I'm guessing we'll see a Team WWF of some kind, which is fine. My problem is that I could see Pac in the RDV, which would be an atrocious idea.


----------



## jpchicago23

What exactly is the RDV? And yeah a team mid 90's WWF would be purely a nostalgia thing. I dont think anyone expect an awful lot out of it.


----------



## geraldinhio

jpchicago23 said:


> What exactly is the RDV? And yeah a team mid 90's WWF would be purely a nostalgia thing. I dont think anyone expect an awful lot out of it.


Rey de voladores is a tournament which takes place during the King of The Trios weekend.It's one of the reason King of the Trios is my favourite weekend of wrestling.The tournament started in 2007 and previous winners include Rey de Voladores 2007 – Chuck Taylor ,Rey de Voladores 2008 – Incognito
Rey de Voladores 2009 – Kota Ibushi,Rey de Voladores 2010 – Ophidian.It's a Juniour Heavyweight tournament ,known for great high flying action.

I'm probably in the vast minority which is actually excited to see the 1-2-3 kid in Chikara.So will this be the Band ?A wwf team would be great as you said for nostaglia.I have a horrible feeling Hall will show up as long as he doesn't wrestle i'd be very happy.Imagine if the ICP where in the KOT .fpalm


----------



## jawbreaker

3.0LÉ to win the whole thing.


----------



## jpchicago23

Well count me into that vast minority because i definitely want to see Waltman as the Kid again. Maybe he'll team with Polaco and someone else i'm not sure. Who exactly from the 93-95 era of WWF is even wrestling that'd be worth to see in the tourney? I dont think Hall would fit at all but then again Hall in a wrestling ring doesnt seem to fit for any promotion anymore. The guys that come to mind are Polaco because of the X Factor thing, Jannetty maybe because he can produce some what of a solid match still I assume and maybe someone else but i cant think of anyone that has a tie to 123 kid.


----------



## geraldinhio

Polaco would be a great choice actually .I'd mark like a bitch for a Jennety match in Chikara too.I'd mark even more for an Impact Players reunion with Waltman .It wouldn't be the first time a team wwf(if you call them that) would be in the King Of The Trio's either.


----------



## jpchicago23

Oh really? What was the other? I know Glacier and Al Snow were in a few years back. I'm just thinking it has to be someone from around the 93-95 era because why else would he come back as the Kid? I wonder if he'll shave the beard and all too.


----------



## geraldinhio

Team WWF (Ax, One Man Gang and Smash) in the 2008 tourney.Havn't seen it but it sounds lol worthy.

Can't think of anyone else really.I'm not sure will he shave the beard ,he's one of them people who enjoys looking like a douche.

Any other of ideas of any other teams that may enter?(3 spots left I think)

I'd mark more than ever for the Team New Japan of Kenny Omega ,Prince Devitt and Kota Ibushi.Just to see Devitt in the states again.We'll probably get Ibushi on a DDT team though.


----------



## jpchicago23

Well what i've seen out of Ibushi definitely makes me want to see him in the tourney. I'm thinking they'll go with another Japan team,a mid 90's WWF themed team, and maybe a Mexican team of some sort. Pretty new to Chikara so i'm not exactly sure what to expect. This is the first time I've actually followed it instead of just catching glimpses of it. Are there any other rumored names? The 123 kid thing has me wanting to know now!


----------



## geraldinhio

Devitt is much better in my opinion .Check him out in my sig ,I a super mark just because he's from Ireland.
I'd probably expect the same really ,but Chikara always pull out random suprises.That's why I love them.
No rumoured names to my knowledge ,has me hyped as hell though.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Ibushi ain't coming over and CERTAINLY not as a NJPW rep. A bunch of BJW and wXw guys are in town the week before, so it's logical for them to be in. My predictions: A BJW team of Daisuke Sekimoto, Jun Kasai & MASADA, a wXw team of Zach Sabre Jr., Big Van Walter & Emil Stoci and a WWF team.

They've already announced some incredible teams, so whoever is added serves as simply more frosting on the Trios cake.


----------



## geraldinhio

I was just dreaming man . Devitt in the states will probably never happen anytime soon.

Does Daisuke Sekimoto not have booking the same weekend of this though?

Any predicitions for a team WWF?


----------



## jpchicago23

Do they usually announce all of the teams ahead of time or do they wait until the last minute for the last few? In other words will the remaining three teams be announced in the next week or so?


----------



## WillTheBloody

geraldinhio said:


> I was just dreaming man . Devitt in the states will probably never happen anytime soon.


Got good news for you: he'll be on the East Coast May 13th, 14th and 15th along with tons of other NJPW guys working with Jersey All-Pro. He's even facing Low Ki on the 14th. 




geraldinhio said:


> Does Daisuke Sekimoto not have booking the same weekend of this though?


Nothing announced. Also, Sabre is working CZW this weekend and *EDIT*: EVOLVE on the 19th, the Tuesday after Trios. Yeah, he's gotta be in.




geraldinhio said:


> Any predicitions for a team WWF?


I'm guessing a returning Demolition. People have been demanding it for years. Jannetty's not a bad guess though. Sparky Plug anyone? 




jpchicago23 said:


> Do they usually announce all of the teams ahead of time or do they wait until the last minute for the last few? In other words will the remaining three teams be announced in the next week or so?


Next announcement is this Thursday. The final two, unless they change their schedule, should be announced next Tuesday and Thursday!


----------



## sillymunkee

a little 1 2 3 kid with marty jannety and spark plug bob holly please!!!


----------



## WillTheBloody

Two NEW Chikara DVDs are out:

*Caught in a Cauldron of Hate* took place February 19, 2011 in Reading, PA. It featured The Osirian Portal versus The Colony in trios action, Frightmare defending Young Lions Cup against Rich Swann, Eddie Kingston taking on Johnny Gargano, a main event featuring Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw defending the Campeonatos de Parejas against Obariyon & Kodama and FIVE more matches from Reading! Bonuses included special videos and a match from Chikara's tour of Osaka Pro: Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke up against Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA! *BUY IT HERE!*

*Clutch of Doom* took place February 20, 2011 in Easton, PA. It featured a four way elimination tag between Los Ice Creams, The Osirian Portal, 3.0 and The BDK, a grudge six-man tag pitting UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare against The Batiri, Tim Donst facing Jigsaw, a main event featuring Fire & Soldier Ant taking on BDK bullies Claudio Castagnoli & Tursas and FOUR more matches from Easton! Bonuses included special videos and a match from Chikara's tour of Osaka Pro: Tim Donst & Lince Dorado against Frightmare & Tsubasa! NOTE: _Clutch of Doom_ has 2 different covers. They are packed randomly. *BUY IT HERE!*


----------



## jpchicago23

Yea Sparky Plugg was my other guess the only other would be Barry Horowitz lol. I'm going to go with 123, Marty Jannety, and Polaco as Aldo Montoya.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Fourteenth Team announced for King of Trios 2011:*










I'm surprised it took this long for them to be entered, as I had assumed that they were out. The faction name was actually announced some time ago on Mantis's Twitter, but I just assumed he was testing future names. Also, I'm not sure the name is grammatically correct, but whatever. Two teams to go!


----------



## jpchicago23

Man i was hoping Waltman's team would be announced today, maybe they're saving that one for last.


----------



## WillTheBloody

It certainly raises questions about where he, Sekimoto and Sabre fit into _Trios_, if they do at all. Sekimoto could be a wXw rep since he is their champion. Some have suggested 1-2-3 Kid team with Players Uno & Dos to form Wrestle By Numbers. Obviously we'll know more after this weekend's epic run of shows!

*EDIT*: Found *THIS* poster for the March 5th PWS show. Anything's possible...


----------



## jpchicago23

The Player Uno and Player Dos would be a bit of a let down to me. I want to see another Team WWF so hopefully there's someone else coming in.


----------



## KingCrash

I could do without Waltman at all but better the SSB the Billy Gunn and Road Dog. Of course the most disturbing part about that poster is that Danny Demanto is still wrestling. Like UMB & Incoherence in KOT and odds are they'll face The Batiri in the tag gauntlet on night 3 if nothing else.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Late blog today from Big Magic:



> *Shane Matthews - March 10, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> When you have a big mouth and you have a few Red Bulls, sometimes it can get you in a messy situation or two. It’ll come as no surprise when I admit that 3.0 have been guilty of talking too much...on one or two occasions. We made a career off of our big mouths. (That and my awesome high flying abilities!)
> 
> Ya see UnStable, we made a mistake. I have no trouble admitting that. We’ve never had any issues with you guys in the past, in fact the mere mention of your names would cause indifference to run wild throughout my body. Sometimes when you aren’t the most talented wrestlers in the world you gotta do something extra, a little somethin' to find an edge. That’s exactly what we did when we locked horns last month in Reading, PA. “Da Jag Man” and myself decided to have some fun, lighten the mood a little, and try to gain a competitive edge. (Maybe even put a smile on your miserable faces) It worked! We won. Thing is, we’re greedy for fun daddy!!! We wanted to have a little more fun at your expense - that’s just the kind of guys we are. We like to laugh at people. So, the next afternoon in Easton we ruined your match to amuse ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward 20 minutes and we were on top of the world, smiling because we had just gained our third point! But it was short-lived. Right as we were ready to board the Canadian Freight Train to the Promised Land (or something like that,) you two took it upon yourselves to ensure the train never left the station by costing us the match (thus erasing our points.) That doesn’t sit well with me and the boys...I mean Da Jag Man. That’s when things got real, that’s when things got real flippin' real!
> 
> I’m not a dumb guy and I realise that Scotty “Da Jag Man” Parker and myself started this whole thing by putting our foot in our mouths and for that, I am sorry. Vin, STIGMA, come Williamsport on March 12th, 3.0 has a little gift for The UnStable to show you just how sorry we are. Truce?
> 
> Big Magic comin' at ya!
> 
> *SM*


Calling it now: Williamsport is getting an invisible baseball game.


----------



## jpchicago23

I dont expect Waltman to light it up or anything i just want to see the 123 Kid for the nostalgia factor alone. I guess thats why i want a mid-90's WWF team


----------



## sillymunkee

Both of those proposed teams of "Wrestle by Numbers" and whatever form of DX they are allowed to use are good choices.


----------



## jpchicago23

I dont think they'd do a DX themed team because he is coming as 123 Kid and not X-pac. Thats what makes me hope its a mid 90's team. Hopefully theres something in the works that would be a bit of a surprise to everyone. He was part of Million Dollar Inc. too so maybe Tatanka and Sid or someone like that. I couldnt see Sid in Chikara though but i'd mark like a bitch if he came


----------



## LariatSavage

I'm looking forward to this King of Trios like crazy.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Operation Big Freeze*
_Saturday, March 12th - Williamsport, PA_
Live Results ~ 7:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *Grudge Match #1*: Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez d. Acid Jaz & Marshe Rockett (7:28). No Dorado for some reason, but it works out for the BDK, who are victorious when Donst rolls up Rockett with his feet on the ropes for the win. First point for those two "gentlemen".

*2.* *Special Singles Match*: Toshie Uematsu d. Madison Eagles (14:34). Uematsu wins in her Chikara debut with a huracanrana into a cradle.

_~ *Eddie Kingston* is out but his match isn't scheduled until later. He's got words for *Claudio Castagnoli* who just came out. The entire *Bruderschaft* is out to beat down Kingston. It's five on one! Kingston is laid out in the center of the ring, asking for Claudio. But *The Band* is here! *Archibald Peck* and *Vanessa*, The Band, made the challenge to Kingston and Peck is all over King. The match is officially under way!_

*3.* *The Band Debuts*: Eddie Kingston d. Archibald Peck w/ Vanessa (5:03). Kingston has NO IDEA what to make of Peck. Regardless, he puts Archie down with Backfist to the Future for the win.

*4.* *Grudge Match #2*: 3.0 & The Throwbacks d. The UnStable & The Roughnecks (14:19). Vin Gerard & STIGMA are out in street clothes claiming that their gear was stolen. Scott Parker & Shame Matthews walk out and its *abundantly clear* where the gear went. Gerard and Sugar Dunkerton pick sides for a little 4 on 4 B-Ball! Finish comes when Big Magic reverses a Gerard roll-up into one of his own for the victory in a wild match.

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *One on One*: Fire Ant d. Icarus (9:20). Ick's win streak dies at the hands of Fire Ant, who pins him with a high crossbody.

*6.* *6-Man Tag*: Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon d. Sinn Bodhi, Obariyon & Kodama (14:49). During the match, The Portal hypnotizes Obariyon & Kodama and "Thriller" hits! Take a wild guess what ensued. Due to interference from Kobald on behalf of Bodhi & The Batiri, The Osirian Portal rack up yet another trios win.

*7.* *Grudge Match #3*: Tursas d. Willie Richardson (5:42). A flying crossbody puts "Da Bomb" down. Soul Touchaz go 0-2 on the night.

*8.* *Main Event*: Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare d. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Rey (16:44). A Super Fisherman's Buster from Hallowicked kills Donst and the BDK's dreams of victory.


----------



## jpchicago23

Who the hell is Archbald Peck?


----------



## sillymunkee

jpchicago23 said:


> Who the hell is Archbald Peck?


Did a quick google image search and got nothing.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Archibald Peck is Robert Evans from ROH's New Embassy. No opinion, as I stay away from everything Embassy-related.

Also, Vanessa is that longtime Wrestle Factory student. Unlike Ellen Cleghorne, it seems they've finally found a successful vehicle for her.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't think he's even appeared on ROH yet; the only new Embassy member we've seen is Mia Yim getting groped by Nana. Still seems a letdown and didn't help he got killed in his debut, even though it was Kingston.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Creatures from the Tar Swamp*
_Sunday, March 13th - Brooklyn, NY_
Live Results ~ 4:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *Ein BDK Debüt*: Jakob Hammermeier d. Green Ant (4:25). Jakob takes quite a beating but, thanks to the help of Tursas & Derek Sabato, is victorious in his debut.

_~ *Tim Donst* & *Pinkie Sanchez* come out to celebrate with the rest of the *Bruderschaft*. Suddenly, *The Osirian Portal* runs out and their trios match gets underway!_

*2.* *Chikara vs. BDK*: Amasis, Ophidian & Hieracon d. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas (14:13). Once again, we have no Dorado and no word on why. Hieracon pins Pink Ant with his version of Lightning Spiral, giving The Portal yet another huge win going into _King of Trios_. After the match, Tim Donst was furious at Pinkie, calling him a loser and leaving him in the ring by himself.

_~ *Vin Gerard* came out for The UnStable's match against 3.0 and had some sort of altercation with a female fan. *Shane Matthews* went berserk and they couldn't be separated. Vin took a stiff shot to the dome at one point. Their match never officially got started. *Scott Parker* ushered both Matthews and the fan out of the building. Fans were very confused about what had just taken place, and Gavin no-sold the whole deal on the microphone after everything cooled off._

*3.* *Special Singles Match*: Sara Del Rey d. Toshie Uematsu (9:46). Uematsu breaks even on the weekend, falling to Del Rey and the Royal Butterfly.

*4.* *Lumberjack Match*: Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton d. Grizzly Redwood & Brodie Lee (14:16). The locker room empties to serve as the lumberjacks. Gerard is sport a sick welt on his head from his run-in with Big Magic earlier. In Chikara's first ever match of this kind, it was The Throwbacks who were victorious. Brodie Lee spent a great deal of the match arguing with UltraMantis Black for some reason. Dasher was bleeding fairly badly by the end. Brodie was ducktaped to the ringpost, allowing The Throwbacks to double team Grizzly. Finally, Sugar D pinned Grizz with the senton elbow drop for their second point and the dubya in a crazy contest. The Roughnecks lose the one point they had, of course.

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *Young Lions Cup*: Frightmare© d. Obariyon (8:19). Frightmare continues to roll, pinning one half of The Batiri with the Kneecolepsy in his quickest defense yet. He also becomes the first person to ever defend the YLC championship six times. Congrats!

*6.* *Grudge Match*: Sinn Bodhi d. UltraMantis Black (9:25). Bodhi obliterates Mantis throughout the match, rarely losing control for more than a few seconds. He eventually pinned him with Tullullah Belle, his bodyscissors butterfly DDT, and tore UltraMantis's mask to shreds!

*7.* *Campeonatos de Parejas*: Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw© d. Fire Ant & Soldier Ant (19:38). The first fall goes to The Colony as Soldier Ant pins Jigsaw with a crucifix pin. He tries the same on Quackenbush, but "Lightning" Mike counters into one of his own for three! The teams are tied! The tie is finally broken when Jig plants Fire Ant with a second-rope Rack Bomb and gets the three! Defense number two for QuackenSaw is a success and no active teams currently sit at three points, though _King of Trios_ will likely change all that.

*8.* *Epic Main Event*: Claudio Castagnoli d. Eddie Kingston (23:24). A *wild fight* fifteen months in the making left fans in attendance shocked. Derek Sabato was the referee, allowing the BDK to run in as they pleased. Tursas, Del Rey, Sanchez, Jakob & Donst all came to the aid of their leader at various times. In the end, Claudio wrapped a chain around his arm and drilled Kingston with a European Uppercut for the victory! Afterwards, all of the BDK came in the ring to hold Kingston down as Claudio *violently whipped* Eddie with a belt. Castagnoli got crazier and crazier as Gavin pleaded for it to stop. Even most of the other members of the BDK were repulsed, demanding that Castagnoli cease the assault! Only Tim Donst remained committed to his leader's agenda, assisting him in the beating. Pinkie tried to physically stop Claudio, but was easily swatted away. All anyone could do was wait for Castagnoli to exhaust himself, so Sanchez, Del Rey, Jakob & Tursas all left! Claudio finally finished & stood tall *over Kingston*!


----------



## jawbreaker

None of the picture links you posted work.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Fixed the pic links. Added three pics to yesterday's show results: best ones of Archie and Vanessa I could find, along with one of The Un-UnStable.


----------



## DryBones87

so wasnt there supposed some title revealed or something?


----------



## smitlick

Disappointed at the lack of changes from the show...


----------



## KingCrash

Kind of glad Frightmare kept the cup, and the tag title match sounds great. Claudio/Kingston sounds like a good brutal fight, wonder what stip will be added to the next matchup. And maybe a return to being UltraMantis for UMB after getting killed by Sinn?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Okay, I finally got all the match times & finishes correct in the results. I added a few details to the Williamsport show and a LOT of details to the New York show, including some clarification on 3.0/UnStable and the aftermath of Claudio/Kingston, which should have some serious storyline ramifications soon.

In one final bit of news, Lince Dorado is officially OFF the Chikara Roster page. I didn't want to put my speculation in the official results, so I'll post it below.



Spoiler: Why I Think Dorado Is Gone



I dunno whether he just made a mistake or was being an idiot, but Dorado appeared on Scott Hall's web blog without his mask on. Obviously, this is only a guess, but I think a highly likely one. I know I'll be asked for it, so here's the video below...and no, that's NOT him in the vid preview like some people have asked elsewhere . If you wanna back out I won't have ruined anything for you.


----------



## KingCrash

I bet Donst was smiling proudly at Claudio's antics in Brooklyn. Both shows look like fun, can't wait for the title matches for the Brooklyn show and to see what happened with 3.0/UnStable.

Don't know about Lince being taken off the roster. Can't believe that's the only possible reason.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Fifteenth Team announced for King of Trios 2011:*










I'm gonna be honest, I didn't give a monkey's nut about Waltman coming in...and then I saw this team. I don't know why, but I am totally in now. He's a huge fan of the company, the guy can still work when motivated and he'll be surrounded by a VERY strong supporting cast. For now, I approve. ONE SPOT LEFT~!


----------



## jpchicago23

Wow totally didnt see that team coming. Nice little surprise though and hopefully Waltman will be motivated enough to put on a decent performance.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Someone come up with a name for the Quack, Jig & Toyota team. I'm sick of them being the only nameless trio.


----------



## geraldinhio

WillTheBloody said:


> Someone come up with a name for the Quack, Jig & Toyota team. I'm sick of them being the only nameless trio.


This .

Anyway can't say I seen Waltman's team coming.I was expecting him ,Road dog and Billy Gun to be honest.This team has potential though ,great to see Cannon back.

One team left.Wishing for a BJW team.


----------



## jawbreaker

I miss Ryan Cruz already. This is the best trio Waltman could be part of, but damn it I want the F1RST Family back.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*The Final Team announced for King of Trios 2011:*










Holy crap. No official image yet, as it was announced first on the Event Center. I am so stoked for this. Tozawa is one of the hottest guy on the indys right now. KAGETORA had a very strong year last year and has quite a history of amazing six-man tags. (See: Infinity 195) I've wanted Super Shisa in CHIKARA for a long time: he's a disciple of Ultimo, the head trainer of DG's school and has the strongest lucha array of anyone in Dragon Gate. I've just gotta say it: this is the strongest field _Trios_ has ever had.


----------



## jpchicago23

yea i'm really glad Tozawa made the tourney i've heard a lot of good things about him.


----------



## KingCrash

Sweet final team for KOT. Seems like you could make a case for most of the teams to win it this year besides Team Australia and Donst's BDK team (which will probably be Jakob & Tursas).


----------



## seancarleton77

Trios is going to be awesome, even with Cannon.


----------



## Adam12413

Tozawa will be the saving grace of that team. He is leaps and bounds over the other two as far as in-ring performance is concerned. This year's KoT is shaping up to be amazing. Can't wait!


----------



## geraldinhio

Trying to go unspoiled for King Of The Trios for the first time.What date is the dvd usually released at?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Two or three weeks after the event itself. Just like last year, I'll be creating an official King of Trios thread the week before the shows so that this thread can remain spoiler free.


----------



## jawbreaker

I tried to go spoiler-free last year, but someone mentioned the winner in another thread. Hopefully we can avoid that this year, because I'm going to try and be unspoiled again. If it was a week later, then I might go up to Philly, but I get back to Baltimore on the 16th, so that's not happening.


----------



## WillTheBloody

jawbreaker said:


> I tried to go spoiler-free last year, but someone mentioned the winner in another thread. Hopefully we can avoid that this year, because I'm going to try and be unspoiled again. If it was a week later, then I might go up to Philly, but I get back to Baltimore on the 16th, so that's not happening.


The one thing I miss most from the pre-column days is watching _King of Trios_ blind. Sucks you can't go, man. This year looks incredible. Mark my words: we'll get Brodie/Sekimoto II sometime that weekend.


----------



## jawbreaker

I also don't have money, so I doubt I'd be able to either way. Next year, though...


----------



## Emperor DC

A few days old, but none the less awesome. 



> 3.0, you wanted to make us laugh, huh?
> 
> Since Sunday, I haven't been able to stop laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mission Accomplished.
> 
> 
> *VG*


I've only recently got into CHIKARA (as in, the last three months or so), but I'm in fucking love already. The sort of humor is just my thing, and I love the complex nature of the promotion. It's a bitch to follow if you lose track, but if you don't do that, it's so engrossing.

Chikara. <3


----------



## WillTheBloody

Emperor DC said:


> I've only recently got into CHIKARA (as in, the last three months or so), but I'm in fucking love already. The sort of humor is just my thing, and I love the complex nature of the promotion. It's a bitch to follow if you lose track, but if you don't do that, it's so engrossing.
> 
> Chikara. <3


Indeed, it can all be a bit daunting. If you ever have any questions about feuds past and current stuff, don't hesitate to ask!


Forgot to post these yesterday, but Chikara had two items of interest. The first is this weeks *Podcast-A-Go-Go*, which features *Kota Ibushi vs. Jigsaw vs. El Generico vs. Nick Jackson* from _King of Trios 2009: Night 2_, on of the greatest and craziest matches in Chikara history. When I say features, I mean THEY SHOW THE *WHOLE DAMN MATCH*! Watch it below. The second item is a new *Open Challenge* coming in May that differs from previous ones. Enjoy!








> We've had 2 very different *Open Challenge*s for you in the last 7 months, and today, we're proud to announce one with a slight twist on it. We've seen a lot of feedback from people on the verge of coming to pursue their wrestling dreams...but they wonder what lays ahead for them. Well, now you can find out. On *May 21st*, we're going to train at the Palmer Center in *Easton*, and we're inviting YOU to train with us. Details await you *HERE*.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*The First Two Matches announced for King of Trios 2011 (Night 1)*:




















I had a hunch we'd see DG/Envoy simply because Tozawa has lost to Hallowicked & Frightmare in the past and F.I.S.T. is probably the best possible opponent for Team Australia.


----------



## jawbreaker

F.I.S.T. is advancing. Fuck yeah.


----------



## C-Cool

I hope F.I.S.T. destroy those dorks.

Seriously, they really could have brought a much better Team Australia. Even a bunch of the Australian SHIMMER girls would have been better than 2 of the guys in that team.


----------



## WillTheBloody

C-Cool said:


> I hope F.I.S.T. destroy those dorks.
> 
> Seriously, they really could have brought a much better Team Australia. Even a bunch of the Australian SHIMMER girls would have been better than 2 of the guys in that team.


So where and when have you seen these guys wrestle before?


----------



## KingCrash

Team DG/S. Envoy should be good and hopefully Chucky T plants that dork Percy with the Omega Driver.


----------



## geraldinhio

FIST are obviously going over,probably be their only win in the tournament.

I got a feeling Envoy will go over ,their my favourites for some reason to win the whole thing.I wouldn't mind team Dragon Gate going out early so we can get Tozawa in some singles matches (like Tozawa versus Brodie Lee , Kingston or Claudio) .

@ Will The Bloody.Not sure if the name's final but read a name some where for Quack's team.It was Jigenbushoyota.Not sure if this is final by any means ,but thought you would be happy to hear it.


----------



## C-Cool

WillTheBloody said:


> So where and when have you seen these guys wrestle before?


From New Horizon Pro Wrestling, their home fed, and AIW. Very work in progress, with... gimmicks.

If these guys have improved (hopefully they already have), then I'll give them my props if they do well. But seriously, from what I saw, only one of the trio is decent (Tama Williams, at least wrestling wise). The other two are... well, I can't stand Kabel or his stable mates (the stable in question is Apocalypse), but Percy T should fit the Chikara environment to improve the match quality. At least, should fit the environment.

It's mostly out of worry for the dudes. The last thing I would want to see is something like Oriental's performance at last year's King of Trios, or worse (AZW, oh god, Action Zone Wrestling).

I really hope they can impress, or at least have a meh performance.


----------



## dezpool

I really hope they do Tozawa vs Kingston at some point during these shows.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*The First Entrant into Rey de Voladores 2011*:










Woohoo! I was hoping Zach Sabre, Jr. would be in RDV. Hopefully it becomes amazing again after last year's debacle. Also, Donst has announced his partners for King of Trios. It's Delirious & Jakob Hammermeier. Here's the blog:



> *Tim Donst ~ March 23, 2011 ~ Chikara Blog*​
> STOP it already! I’m so sick of all you CHIKARMY chumps asking who my partners are going to be for this year’s King of Trios. Enough with the e-mails, the Facebook posts, it’s not your-space, it’s MY-SPACE. Give me some and I’ll freakin’ tell ya.
> 
> While I’m certain that my accomplishments since last year’s tournament (Former YLC holder victories, tour of Japan, etc.) warrant a one-man BDK team, I’m a humble guy. Figure I’ll share the winner’s spotlight. My partners last year totally fumbled, and Sara Del Rey dropped the ball big time at “Operation: Big Freeze.” I can't have a team of underachievers that can't take the pressure and stupid girls that don't save their partners in time. But I do need someone unpredictable, someone that brings a little crazy to the table. That's why I’m going with you, Delirious. You perfectly complement my precise mat wrestling skills and text book technique.
> 
> Than there’s you Jakob. I know you're relatively untested - you took a long break from your training to serve as our ring announcer before finally getting your act together and becoming an active wrestler. When you finally asked Claudio to help finish your training, I saw that spark in your eye. And in Brooklyn, you delivered big time. You came through - that's more than I can say for Pinkie. I understand you might feel ill-prepared fresh out of the dojo, but fear not - your training will continue under me.
> 
> Your first lesson is to soak up my words and comprehend that my bachelor’s degree from the Chikara Wrestle Factory wasn’t what propelled me to becoming the Greatest Young Lions Cup champion of all time. That’s right, you’re a fool if you believe Quack prepared me for the chops on my chest, the concussions in my skull and the pain I felt in my heart - loss after loss after loss in my very first few months on the circuit. No! It was the sick reality of the cruel sport that tested my tenacity and toughness. It was my beatings by the likes of Brodie Lee and Eddie Kingston that taught me lessons in Pro Wrestling 101. I passed with flying colors and because of which, I’m proud to say, I graduated with a Masters in ring psychology and a minor in promos.
> 
> That’s why it’s imperative that IF midway throughout a match, IF the momentum were to shift in the other team’s favor and IF they were indeed able to tag in a fresh man, you’d be the first one I send into the ring. While it would trouble me to see you dropkicked and clotheslined in front of my very own eyes, you must understand it’s only for your own career development. It’s for your own good that I’m sending you in to ultimetly get bruised and beaten. It's like my mom always said, you need to get hit with a few backfists before you can back someone up with your fists. Sending you in to be abused isn't because I don't care Jakob, it's because I care too much. April 17th will be the day of your final exam.
> 
> Class is in session,
> *TD*


----------



## edge87

I am very pleased with Donst's king of trios team, and Zach Sabre Jr. I have not seen any of his stuff yet, but I have heard good things about him.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Way to call Donst's team sam. Ridiculousness.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Non-Tourney Match Announced for King of Trios (Night 2)*:


----------



## Saint 17

WillTheBloody said:


> *Non-Tourney Match Announced for King of Trios (Night 2)*:



I don't know WHAT this is. Lost track in independent wrestling last November due to being busy, but once my DVD collection catches me up to this show, something tells me I'll enjoy whatever THIS is.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Two More 1st Round Matches announced for King of Trios 2011 (Night 1)*:




















Two more home runs if you ask me. So many people have been wanting Kid against Hakushi again, they just had to do it. Sasuke and Cannon in the same ring sounds bananas. Colony/DarkArmy is a fresh match-up, too, as they've never been in the ring with each another. Guessing Portal/SAT, DST/BDK, OsakaPro/QJM & Throwbacks/3.0le will fill out the rest.


----------



## KingCrash

Team Minnesota vs. Team Michinoku Pro is going to be awesome, want some Togo/Cannon action. Colony/Dark Army will be fun and either of those teams could win the entire tournament. 

And Peck's picture could be the worst I've ever seen, just makes me want to punch him repeatedly in the face. Mission accomplished, Quack.


----------



## jawbreaker

Chikara has hit a massive home run with Peck so far. All I've seen is that picture and the promo for the open challenge, but holy fuck it looks amazing.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Two NEW Chikara DVDs are out:



> *Operation: Big Freeze* took place March 12, 2011 in Williamsport, PA. It featured the epic debut of "The Band" against Eddie Kingston, The UnStable teaming with The Roughnecks against 3.0 and The Throwbacks, Toshie Uematsu's long-awaited return to the United States, a main event grudge match pitting Mike Quackenbush, Frightmare & Hallowicked against Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Rey of The Bruderschaft and FOUR more matches from Williamsport! *BUY IT HERE!*
> 
> *Creatures From The Tar Swamp* took place March 13, 2011 in Brooklyn, NY. It featured Jakob Hammermeier's in-ring debut against Green Ant, The Throwbacks versus the Roughnecks in Chikara's first-ever Lumberjack Match, Frightmare defending the Young Lions Cup against Obariyon, QuackenSaw defending the Campeonatos de Parejas against The Colony, Eddie Kingston versus Claudio Castagnoli in a must-see, all-out war and FOUR more matches from Brooklyn! *BUY IT HERE!*


~ Just a reminder to those unaware: the front page of this thread is constantly updated with blog posts, match listings and DVD releases spanning the entire season.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

WillTheBloody said:


> *Non-Tourney Match Announced for King of Trios (Night 2)*:



Peck reminds me of Earthworm Jim. From his mannerisms to his look. He's like a human Earthworm Jim to me.



Which means he's awesome.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I wonder if Madison Eagles is going to get added full time soon, she's been on the majority of this year's shows and it would be great to have a technico foil for Haze and Del Rey.


----------



## Tarfu

Isn't this annoying march band guy the same as that annoying suit guy in the Embassy?


----------



## edge87

Tarfu said:


> Isn't this annoying march band guy the same as that annoying suit guy in the Embassy?


Yes.


----------



## WillTheBloody

OH MY:



> *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel* ~ Saturday, July 30th in Reading, PA


That's another huge post-_Trios_ show, after their southern debut, Aniversario weekend and the mid-west triple shot. Reading's kind of a snarky bunch though, so I'm surprised they're not running it in Philly. Maybe The Global Gauntlet II on Sunday?


----------



## dezpool

Didn't see that coming. It'll be very interesting to see what the next Chikarasaurus Rex show has to offer.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Is there any Archibald peck officially available online via youtube, for example his open challenge? Mucho gracias.


----------



## KingCrash

Here's the open challenge, it's in the middle of the KOT update.


----------



## ecw718

WillTheBloody said:


> OH MY:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another huge post-_Trios_ show, after their southern debut, Aniversario weekend and the mid-west triple shot. Reading's kind of a snarky bunch though, so I'm surprised they're not running it in Philly. Maybe The Global Gauntlet II on Sunday?


The Arena website has that Sunday listed as there being a wrestling show at 7:30 PM. I would imagine it has to be CHIKARA.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Two More 1st Round Matches announced for King of Trios 2011 (Night 1)*:




















Bruderschaft/DST had to happen, but Quack, Jig & Toyota against Red & The Maximos is a real head-scratcher. For the record, I think I'm going to call their trio "Joshi & The Luchadors" as recommended by a lovely reader of my column. It's just too much fun to say.

The Portal, The 'Backs, Team Osaka & 3.0le remain! No matter how you slice it, that's two great match-ups.


----------



## KingCrash

Does make sense to have Quack & co. go against a team like Red & The Maximos in the first round to save a potential matchup with Osaka Pro or Michinoku Pro in the 2nd Rnd. Hopefully they don't do Portal/Osaka in the first round, it'd be a great match but I want to see them both move on.


----------



## dezpool

Well, a loss in the first round would obviously free up Red for Rey de Voladores, which is what I think most everybody was expecting once his team was announced. I wonder if we will see Red and Sabre interact at any point.


----------



## tahibow

Pinkie Santchez is the second participant of Rey of Voladores


----------



## WillTheBloody

*The Final Two 1st Round Matches announced for King of Trios 2011 (Night 1)*:




















That's literally the only combination of guys that I didn't expect to see. Still, they look like a lot of fun, as does the entire first round.


----------



## jawbreaker

3.0LÉ are winning the whole thing. Fuck the Osirian Portal.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

I don't know how to post it but if anyone's interested there is a blog from Madison Eagles on the chikara site. Seems she is going to be a full-time member of the roster.


----------



## WillTheBloody

A-DoubleBaby! said:


> I don't know how to post it but if anyone's interested there is a blog from Madison Eagles on the chikara site. Seems she is going to be a full-time member of the roster.


Thanks for the heads up! Here it is:



> *Madison Eagles - April 5, 2011 - Chikara Blog​*
> It has become very apparent to everyone that the women of the BDK and I have not seen eye to eye since making my return to CHIKARA. But both Daizee Haze and Sara Del Rey need to realize I WILL NOT give up, and I will not be bullied. I will not succumb to pressure, and I will certainly not be run out of here by them. Lesser women have come and gone. Madison Eagles is here to stay, and I've made my case to be considered for a fulltime position on the roster to the powers-that-be. I have come to respect the skill and passion that both Sara and Daizee exhibit. And given the right opportunity, I think they will learn to respect my abilities as well. I refuse to be marginalized or excluded. And you can be sure I'll be at King of Trios 2011, looking for any opportunity to show the CHIKARMY what I'm all about.
> 
> Before I sign off, though, I want to take my plea to the Director of Fun public. Three times already I have petitioned to be added to the roster. I'm at every event possible, even if I am not booked to wrestle. I am hungry for opportunity. In this short time that I've been back though, I've been on more cards then some of the men I see listed on the roster section of this website. I am more active in Season 10 than either of the Ice Creams have been. Will these two be allowed to cast a vote to determine CHIKARA's first champion?
> 
> I came back to CHIKARA not just for the competition, but because no other wrestling organization on Earth grants equality to the females of its roster. I admire this forward thinking, and I want to prove myself against the very best out there, regardless of gender. I've shown what I can do in the ring, and I've shown I'm dedicated. I want more than just an equal fight in that ring - I'd like equal say in who gets to compete for that shiny new belt. Isn't that true to the spirit of this company?
> 
> *ME*


I am all for this. She's been really good this season and her match with Toshie Uematsu was awesome!


----------



## WillTheBloody

*New Match announced for King of Trios 2011 (Night 3):*










Thank Christ they took another picture of Eddie Kingston. His old one was great but the one they used at the beginning of the season, which is still up on the Roster Page, made him look like a totally different person:


----------



## dezpool

I hope Akira Tozawa answers the challenge and we get Kingston vs Tozawa on night 3.


----------



## LariatSavage

A pal of mine sent me my first Chikara DVD today... I cannot f'n wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## WillTheBloody

Coming to the King of Trios 2011 merchandise table and Smart Mark Video:



> 1) *Pink Ant vs. Green Ant* (1/31/10) _A Touch of Class_
> 2) *Castagnoli/Ares/Tursas/Lince vs. Quack/Jigsaw/Equinox/Kingston* (1/31/10) _A Touch of Class_
> 3) *Quackenbush/The Future is Now vs. Brodie Lee/UnStable* (2/27/10) _Mint Condition_
> 4) *Gran Akuma vs. Eddie Kingston* (2/28/10) _A World of Comforting Illusions_
> 5) *Lince Dorado vs. Equinox* (3/20/10) _Wit, Verve…_
> 6) *Vin Gerard/STIGMA vs. Ophidian/Amasis* (3/20/10) _Wit, Verve…_
> 7) *Equinox vs. Pink Ant* (3/21/10) _Dead Men Don’t Laugh_
> 8) *Team Big Japan vs. Team Frightning* (4/23/210) _KoT 2010: Night 1_
> 9) *F.I.S.T. vs. Team Osaka Pro* (4/24/10) _KoT 2010: Night 2_
> 10) *Incoherence vs. BDK* (5/23/10) _Aniversario Elf_
> 11) *Frightmare vs. Tim Donst* (6/26/10) _We Must Eat Michigan…_
> 12) *Green Ant vs. Mike Quackenbush* (6/26/10) _We Must Eat Michigan…_
> 13) *Bryan Danielson vs. Tim Donst *(6/27/10) _Faded Scars and Lines_
> 14) *The Colony/Frightmare vs. Pinkie/Lince/Donst/Tursas* (7/25/10) _Chikarasaurus Rex_
> 15) *World-1 vs. Quackenbush/Jigsaw/Hallowicked* (7/25/10) _Chikarasaurus Rex_
> 16) *Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly* (8/28/10) _YLC VIII, Night 2_
> 17) *Frightmare vs. Lince Dorado* (8/29/10) _YLC VIII, Night 3_
> 18) *Castagnoli/Ares vs. 3.0* (9/18/10) _Eye to Eye_
> 19) *Delirious/Haze vs. Osirian Portal* (9/19/2010) _Through Savage Progress…_
> 20) *Toyota/Quackenbush vs. Del Rey/Castagnoli* (9/19/2010) _Through Savage Progress…_
> 21) *The Dark Ciberknetico* (10/23/10)
> 22) *Icarus/Rorschach/Steel/Darkness Crabtree vs. ZERO/UltraMantis/Dragonfly/Jolly Roger* (11/20/10) _Scornucopia_
> 23) *UltraMantis Black vs. Ares*: Falls Count Anywhere (11/21/10) _The Germans_
> 24) *Osirian Portal/Gresham vs. Delirious/Pink Ant/Lince Dorado* (12/12/10) _Reality is Relative_
> 25) *Quackenbush/Jigsaw vs. Castagnoli/Ares* (12/12/10) _Reality is Relative_


A couple of odd choices (Dorado/Equinox, Frightmare/Donst), but a couple of surprisingly awesome ones (MEs of CRex, Season Premiere & Finale) as well! Amazing cover, too.


----------



## jawbreaker

No Danielson/Kingston? That was my #4 CHIKARA MOTY last year (after Cibernetico, 3.0/BDK, and BJW/Frightning).


----------



## KingCrash

I guess maybe they have those matches to showcase more of Pinky and Donst who might be big (or bigger for Donst) players this year? 

Did anyone else find Kingston/Claudio from _Creatures_ just there? Wasn't a bad match by any means but it wasn't heated like the great Respect Match from Three-Fisted Tales. Ending was interesting though. And Colony/Quacksaw was awesome.


----------



## acracker

Why isnt there more dicussion about Chikara, we're coming up to their Mania, kings Of Trios 

i wish i was going but oh well, can i pout down a preorder for the dvd?


----------



## DryBones87

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/clt/2322827962.html


----------



## KingCrash

Picks for KOT:

*Night One*
Team F.I.S.T. over Team Australia
Spectral Envoy over Team Dragon Gate
Joshi & The Luchadores over Red & The Maximos
Osirian Portal over 3.Ole
BDK over Da Soul Touchaz
Team M-Pro over Team Minnesota
The Colony over The Dark Army
Team Osaka Pro over The Throwbacks/Matt Classic

*Night Two*
Team M-Pro over Joshi & The Luchadores
Osirian Portal over Team Osaka Pro
Team F.I.S.T. over Spectral Envoy
The Colony over BDK
123 Kid & El Generico advance to RdV finals
Archibald Peck gets crushed in his open challenge by Brodie Lee

*Night Three*
The Colony over Team M-Pro
Team F.I.S.T. over Osirian Portal
Eddie Kingston wins his open challenge vs. Akira Tozawa
123 Kid wins RdV over El Generico
The Colony over Team F.I.S.T. to win KOT 2011


----------



## LariatSavage

I don't watch a lot of Chikara, but I'm riding with The Colony all the way. There's something about those crazy ants that I just can't get enough of.


----------



## jawbreaker

Team Australia vs. *F.I.S.T.*
*Team Dragon Gate* vs. The Spectral Envoy
*Team Michinoku Pro* vs. Team Minnesota
*The Colony* vs. The Dark Army
The Bruderschaft vs. *Da Soul Touchaz*
*Joshi & The Luchadors* vs. The S.A.T.
¡3.0LÉ! vs. *The Osirian Portal*
The Throwbacks vs. *Team Osaka Pro*

*F.I.S.T.* vs. Team Dragon Gate
Team Michinoku Pro vs. *The Colony*
Da Soul Touchaz vs. *Joshi & the Luchadors*
*The Osirian Portal* vs. Team Osaka Pro

*F.I.S.T.* vs. The Colony
Joshi & the Luchadors vs. *The Osirian Portal*

F.I.S.T. vs. *The Osirian Portal*


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Confirmed for King of Trios (Night 3):*










Pretty much a given, but I'm glad it's back. I thought last years was the best yet, but this should top it with the potential talent available.


REMEMBER: _Trios_ begins tomorrow with the Night One opening contests. I'll be putting up an official _Trios_ thread around noon tomorrow. Hopefully any other announcements coming out will have been published by then.


My personal predictions: Colony over M-Pro in the _KOT_ Finals, Obariyon wins the _RDV_ and Kotoge & Harada get three points in the tag gauntlet, returning for _Chikarasaurus Rex II_ to challenge for the belts.


----------



## The Gargano

im really looking forward to king of trios this year, im more excited for it this year than last year


----------



## jawbreaker

Once again, I'll be trying to go spoiler-free until the DVDs come out, so if this thread could remain free of spoilers, that would be awesome.


----------



## TelkEvolon

jawbreaker said:


> Once again, I'll be trying to go spoiler-free until the DVDs come out, so if this thread could remain free of spoilers, that would be awesome.


I'd expect the DVD's to be out super fast.

I think just not looking here would be best.


----------



## jawbreaker

Yeah, I'll probably do that. But can we keep discussion to this thread and the KOT thread then?


----------



## TheAce

> Yeah, I'll probably do that. But can we keep discussion to this thread and the KOT thread then?


I'm gonna hope the same and avoid this thread, Also, jawbreaker, we're both in Halifax, you should come join me and my buddy to watch KOT when it comes out.


----------



## jawbreaker

I would, but I'm leaving for the summer tomorrow. Where in Halifax are you though?


----------



## TheAce

Right now I'm at work at the big white CBC building (I'm a radio producer) I live just north of the commons.


----------



## jawbreaker

I live just off of Quinpool. So we're pretty damn close. CHIKARA viewing parties next year?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Alright, the *Official King of Trios 2011 Thread* is up sooooooo.......

*NO TRIOS SPOILERS HERE...EVEN IF THERE'S A FIRE!*


----------



## TheAce

> I live just off of Quinpool. So we're pretty damn close. CHIKARA viewing parties next year?


Done and Done! Have a good summer, lol.


----------



## RKing85

Just saw the Chuck Taylor grenade clips on youtube and I'm still laughing my ass off.

Chikara looks like something I could find myself getting into.

Can anyone recommend me two or three of their best dvd's to get to start me off?


----------



## WillTheBloody

RKing85 said:


> Just saw the Chuck Taylor grenade clips on youtube and I'm still laughing my ass off.
> 
> Chikara looks like something I could find myself getting into.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me two or three of their best dvd's to get to start me off?


They are all sold *HERE* and I always recommend any three-straight nights of King of Trios or any of the "Best Of" DVDs for new fans.


----------



## TelkEvolon

RKing85 said:


> Just saw the Chuck Taylor grenade clips on youtube and I'm still laughing my ass off.
> 
> Chikara looks like something I could find myself getting into.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me two or three of their best dvd's to get to start me off?




Aniversario Yang

Negative Balance

Any of the best of years.


----------



## WillTheBloody

WillTheBloody said:


> Alright, the *Official King of Trios 2011 Thread* is up sooooooo.......
> 
> *NO TRIOS SPOILERS HERE...EVEN IF THERE'S A FIRE!*


Just another reminder for those who missed it. Keep the Trios talk in the Trios thread. That being said...

When I went in blind for the 2009 tourney, I just kept wondering if it was worth it. I eventually asked someone about it and they were nice enough to answer & not spoil me. I will allay the fears people might be having right now: if Night 1 is any indication, you will NOT be disappointed! Keep strong!


----------



## jawbreaker

You picked the best year to do it, too. I did it last year, which was easily the most predictable KOT probably ever, with a shitty RDV tournament to boot. This year's will hopefully be more exciting.


----------



## WillTheBloody

HUGE news for those of you who are going in to King of Trios blind: *All three nights will be on sale at Smart Mark Video starting...TOMORROW!* Amazing, no?!

More good news: people are already calling this the best Trios ever. You have NOT wasted your time staying spoiler-free.


----------



## antoniomare007

WillTheBloody said:


> HUGE news for those of you who are going in to King of Trios blind: *All three nights will be on sale at Smart Mark Video starting...TOMORROW!* Amazing, no?!


:faint:


----------



## TelkEvolon

WillTheBloody said:


> HUGE news for those of you who are going in to King of Trios blind: *All three nights will be on sale at Smart Mark Video starting...TOMORROW!* Amazing, no?!
> 
> More good news: people are already calling this the best Trios ever. You have NOT wasted your time staying spoiler-free.


I thought they would be another 24 release for this event.

Everyone is dying to see it.


----------



## jawbreaker

Oh my fucking god I need to get caught up on my Chikara now.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ummm these shows were fucking incredible. Night 3 especially. And Sean Waltmen is such an awesome dude.


----------



## dukenukem3do

I thought the KOT dvds come out today


----------



## WillTheBloody

- The previously-posted *Chikara: Best of 2010* is out on DVD at Smart Mark. *Buy It Here!*

- The always hilarious "Family Photos" from the Fan Conclave are all up. *View them here!* My personal favorite:












dukenukem3do said:


> I thought the KOT dvds come out today


They gave an update, saying it's going to be late tonight or very early tomorrow. It'll probably be tomorrow morning, as a large contingent of folks stressed to them that they'd rather all the DVDs work and be a little late than rush to get'em out and have them mess up. This'll wet your whistle until then:



Spoiler: King of Trios 2011 DVD Covers


----------



## KingCrash

I'm a little surprised they set today instead of tomorrow for getting the dvds out. I know they got out Chikarasarus Rex out in a day but that was just one show instead of three, and with everything going on I doubt they had time to work on it until after Night 3 last night. Can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## WillTheBloody

THEY'VE BEEN RELEASED! All three DVDs are out at Smart Mark Video!

*EDIT*: Here's the *Chikara Pro DVD* page. You can just click Buy Now for all three so you aren't spoiled!


----------



## jawbreaker

Done. Now hurry up and mail them to me, SMV.


----------



## KingCrash

From SmartMark's twitter:



> You all have broken a SMV record. We've broken our single day sales record (by a mile) and that's only 5 hours after releasing KOT!


Took me three times to order because the site went down twice.

And there's this:






Nice to see Hydra keeping busy.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Emperor DC

Yeah, I went to order fifteen minutes after they were released and it crashed.


----------



## Emperor DC

Chris, I really, _REALLY_ hate you right now.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*First match added to Engulfed in a Fever of Spite:*










Also, Madison Eagles is officially on the Roster Page. Steve Weiner shouldn't be far behind.


----------



## LariatSavage

Glad to hear King of Trios is selling like crazy. Chikara Pro deserves a larger audience.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I ordered Nights 1 & 2, I'll get Night 3 when I get some more money.

I'm going broke this month with all these wrestling events.


----------



## grimeycarolina

ordered all three, shipped says it get there on Friday. can't wait. best $50 for wrestling i'll spend all year, unless the NJPW show in Philly is going to be magical.


----------



## Tarfu

The participants in the 12-person round robin tournament to determine the first singles champion are:

Claudio Castagnoli
Jigsaw
Hallowicked
Amasis
Mike Quackenbush
Fire Ant
Eddie Kingston
Sara Del Rey
Icarus
UltraMantis Black
Brodie Lee
Vin Gerard


----------



## KingCrash

Wished they revealed the votes to figure out who the hell voted for Gerard besides STIGMA? Besides that should be a good round-robin style tournament and I expect the voting will eventually lead to Death Haze finally breaking away from The BDK.


----------



## LariatSavage

Tarfu said:


> The participants in the 12-person round robin tournament to determine the first singles champion are:
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli
> Jigsaw
> Hallowicked
> Amasis
> Mike Quackenbush
> Fire Ant
> Eddie Kingston
> Sara Del Rey
> Icarus
> UltraMantis Black
> Brodie Lee
> Vin Gerard


Sara Del Rey is in the tournament? Interesting. I guess Claudio is one of the favorites, UltraMantis as well. Kingston v Claudio final? What if the Death Rey wins the whole thing?


----------



## Spartanlax

Emperor DC said:


> Chris, I really, _REALLY_ hate you right now.


  

He was so fucking nice and respectful. Amazing dude.

Also, if you haven't ordered KOT yet, do it. Incredible shows all around.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match added to Engulfed in a Fever of Spite:*










That's...just wierd.


----------



## ddog121

Tony Schavonte: 
Yeah, that'll put butts in the seats


----------



## WillTheBloody

Also, from Chikara Pro's Twitter:



> Thank you, CHIKARMY, for making King of Trios 2011 the BEST SELLING title in Smart Mark Video history! And in just 4 days!


----------



## TelkEvolon

Do we have any numbers?


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match added to Engulfed in a Fever of Spite:*










Yet another strange match that I can't see going longer than five minutes.


----------



## KingCrash

Well at least I can understand Tursas/UMB since UMB wants to get Delirious out of the BDK (as said in his blog). No idea about Daizee/Grizz unless Quack just wants Death Haze to feud with The Roughnecks, but even I can't see that happening.


----------



## jawbreaker

So are the Olsen twins just gone?

Also, I'm going to try and figure out who voted for who. Here are the vote totals from Wink's 4/21 blog, with the obvious ones filled in.

5 = Claudio Castagnoli (Ares, Tursas, Delirious, Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez)
3 = Jigsaw (Mike Quackenbush, ???, ???)
2 = Hallowicked (UltraMantis Black, ???)
2 = Amasis (Ophidian, Hieracon)
2 = Mike Quackenbush (Jigsaw, ???)
2 = Fire Ant (Soldier Ant, Green Ant)
2 = Eddie Kingston (???, ???)
2 = Sara Del Rey (Daizee Haze, ???)
2 = Icarus (Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano)
2 = UltraMantis Black (Hallowicked, Frightmare)
2 = Brodie Lee (Grizzly Redwood, ???)
2 = Vin Gerard (STIGMA, ???)
1 = Scott Parker (Shane Matthews)
1 = Shane Matthews (Scott Parker)
1 = Daizee Haze (Sara Del Rey)
1 = Sinn Bodhi (Kobald)
1 = Obariyon (Kodama)
1 = Kodama (Obariyon)
1 = Dasher Hatfield (Sugar Dunkerton)
1 = Sugar Dunkerton (Dasher Hatfield)
1 = Soldier Ant (Fire Ant)
1 = Ice Cream, Jr. (El Hijo del Ice Cream)
1 = El Hijo del Ice Cream (Ice Cream, Jr.)

This leaves the following eight on the Chikara roster unaccounted for:

Eddie Kingston
Amasis
Madison Eagles
Claudio Castagnoli
Icarus
Brodie Lee
Sinn Bodhi
Vin Gerard

... for the following eight votes:

Jigsaw
Jigsaw
Hallowicked
Mike Quackenbush
Eddie Kingston
Eddie Kingston
Sara Del Rey
Brodie Lee
Vin Gerard

An arrangement in which Brodie and Vin agreed to vote for each other seems entirely plausiblem especially with no votes for STIGMA or Grizzly. Claudio voting for Sara also makes sense. That then leaves:

Eddie Kingston
Amasis
Madison Eagles
Icarus
Sinn Bodhi

Jigsaw
Jigsaw
Hallowicked
Mike Quackenbush
Eddie Kingston
Eddie Kingston

Who did Icarus vote for?


----------



## sillymunkee

I think Brodie and Vin voted for each other as you said but I think Claudios vote went to Jigsaw. That leaves Madison E to vote for Sara, Eddie for Jigsaw, Amasis for Quack. Eddie made Icarus vote for him or else something terrible would happen and Sinn Bodhi voted for Hallowicked because he is about to turn on UMB and Frightmare.


----------



## Kapik1337

Dear Sherlocks! I'm pretty sure no actual voting took place and that list is entirely made up.


----------



## THECHAMPION

No, it's Chikara. Every vote has a name behind it and carefully thought out reasoning.

They might not explain it to you, not instantly at least. But they didn't throw out arbitrary numbers, that I guarantee.


----------



## WillTheBloody

THECHAMPION said:


> No, it's Chikara. Every vote has a name behind it and carefully thought out reasoning.
> 
> They might not explain it to you, not instantly at least. But they didn't throw out arbitrary numbers, that I guarantee.


Exactly! If you count up all the votes, you get the same number as the Roster page members plus Steve Weiner. Every vote comes from somewhere. Whether they A) tells us who voted for who, B) it becomes an ongoing storyline or C) both is anyone's guess.


----------



## Bennu

Tarfu said:


> The participants in the 12-person round robin tournament to determine the first singles champion are:
> 
> Claudio Castagnoli
> Jigsaw
> Hallowicked
> Amasis
> Mike Quackenbush
> Fire Ant
> Eddie Kingston
> Sara Del Rey
> Icarus
> UltraMantis Black
> Brodie Lee
> Vin Gerard


I so want Quackenbush to win this but since he's proven time and time again that he's a co-founder who actually puts other wrestlers over him so I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't win.


----------



## jawbreaker

WillTheBloody said:


> Exactly! If you count up all the votes, you get the same number as the Roster page members plus Steve Weiner. Every vote comes from somewhere. Whether they A) tells us who voted for who, B) it becomes an ongoing storyline or C) both is anyone's guess.


Unless my math is wrong, you just get everyone on the roster page. No Steve Weiner (unless there's no Madison Eagles).


----------



## edge87

Bennu said:


> I so want Quackenbush to win this but since he's proven time and time again that he's a co-founder who actually puts other wrestlers over him so I would be surprised if he didn't win.


Agreed. Plus, I think he would rather stick to defending the Tag belts.


----------



## WillTheBloody

jawbreaker said:


> Unless my math is wrong, you just get everyone on the roster page. No Steve Weiner (unless there's no Madison Eagles).


I'm not counting Jakob, who is technically still a member of the staff. *39* total votes: *18* from QuackenSaw, Kingston, Colony, Envoy, Throwbacks, Portal, 3.0, Eagles & Weiner, *8* from Claudio, Ares, Tursas, Delirious, Death Haze, Donst & Pinkie and *13* from F.I.S.T., Roughnecks, Bodhi, Batiri, UnStable & the Ice Creams.


----------



## jawbreaker

Found the discrepancy. I only marked one ??? next to Kingston.


----------



## LariatSavage

If I had to pick the one guy (person) I thought would win the whole tournament, UltraMantis Black would be my pick. Let's see if I can continue my correct predictions streak coming off Trios (Go team that won!).


----------



## Basilikos

LariatSavage said:


> If I had to pick the one guy (person) I thought would win the whole tournament, UltraMantis Black would be my pick. Let's see if I can continue my correct predictions streak coming off Trios (Go Colony!).


I'd say either UMB or Claudio Castagnoli is gonna win, but I'm definitely gonna be pulling for Amasis and/or Icarus since Ophidian and Chuck Taylor didn't make it.


----------



## DryBones87

what about Eddie Kingston vs Claudio in the finals?


----------



## THECHAMPION

I think that's the obvious way to go.

If that's not the finals it's got to be a semi-finals match at least.

How do you think Chikara works a 12 person tournament work?

6 singles, 3 singles, triple threat? This seems the most obvious but I feel like doing it this way prevents this being a big blow off to King/Claudio

6 singles, 2 triple threat, 1 final singles?

4 triple threat, 2 singles, 1 singles?

Maybe 6 singles, an eliminator YLC style. Seems like a bad way to do it though.


----------



## WillTheBloody

It's going to be round robin-style matches, so the tourney could conceivably take some time. My money is on UltraMantis Black is as well. It's great call-back booking, as Hallowicked was the first YLC holder.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Wouldn't having Hallowicked win the title be great call back booking in that situation?


----------



## WillTheBloody

THECHAMPION said:


> Wouldn't having Hallowicked win the title be great call back booking in that situation?


Absolutely, but I find that too direct. Mantis & Hallowicked will forever be linked together, so both of them being the first two Chikara singles champions makes a lot of sense without it being a focal point. Just a happy coincidence.

Mantis has never won a THING in Chikara. His story has always been that of a man with many soldiers but few true trusted allies, which is why tag title wins & King of Trios victories have eluded him. The only victories that makes sense for him are ones done so alone. However, imagine what might happen to a guy like that if, instead of banishing henchman when he does battle, he has real friends by his side supporting him. The fans are finally behind him, too. Embracing this might finally give him the strength to break that glass ceiling. He's also getting up there in years, so who knows how long he's got left in this business. Frankly, he deserves it.


----------



## KingCrash

UltraManis is probably the fourth and final person I think could win it besides Kingston, Claudio and Quack. Kingston's the favorite for obvious reasons, Claudio is the best guy in there but seeing how this title and win deserves a happy ending type feel I can't see him winning and Quack could but between the tag titles and the way he'll put others over him for booking he won't get it either.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> UltraManis is probably the fourth and final person I think could win it besides Kingston, Claudio and Quack. Kingston's the favorite for obvious reasons, Claudio is the best guy in there but seeing how this title and win deserves a happy ending type feel I can't see him winning and Quack could but between the tag titles and the way he'll put others over him for booking he won't get it either.


Another strong point in favor of Mantis. A win by Jigsaw or Quack would make them double champions (barring an unseating anytime soon) and a win by Kingston or Claudio would add an unnecessary wrinkle to their feud. Either four could still win, but I still attest that Mantis makes the most sense.


----------



## LariatSavage

WillTheBloody said:


> Another strong point in favor of Mantis. A win by Jigsaw or Quack would make them double champions (barring an unseating anytime soon) and a win by Kingston or Claudio would add an unnecessary wrinkle to their feud. Either four could still win, but I still attest that Mantis makes the most sense.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks it makes sense. UltraMantis seems to me like the masked face of Chikara in a lot of ways. He's completely over. I don't think anyone is as universally loved in Chikara. He's like their Stone Cold. Give him the strap, and let him defend it like mad!


----------



## jawbreaker

I can only see Mantis or Kingston winning, personally. Maybe Vin as a wild card if they feel like doing something with him again.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Main Event added to Engulfed in a Fever of Spite:*










Kind of underwhelming, but it should be a really good match. It could have storyline implications, too, if The Batiri wins and they decide they don't need Bodhi anymore. That's only if Chikara is done with him, of course, which a lot of people are speculating is the case.


----------



## edge87

I don't think it is the main event. I would like to see a tag match with Donst/Claudio vs Kingston/??? as the main event.


----------



## smitlick

edge87 said:


> I don't think it is the main event. I would like to see a tag match with Donst/Claudio vs Kingston/??? as the main event.


Well it is the Main Event


----------



## Emperor DC

I wish KOT would come already, jesus christ.


----------



## LariatSavage

Check out my King of Trios reviews... Claudio Castagnoli enjoyed them and called them "great,"  so there's gotta be something positive going on. 


KING OF TRIOS 2011: NIGHT 1

KING OF TRIOS 2011: NIGHT 2

KING OF TRIOS 2011: THE FINAL NIGHT!


----------



## KingCrash

WillTheBloody said:


> Kind of underwhelming, but it should be a really good match. It could have storyline implications, too, if The Batiri wins and they decide they don't need Bodhi anymore. That's only if Chikara is done with him, of course, which a lot of people are speculating is the case.


Well it looked like they were going to be done with him soon before KOT with UMB out of the blue declaring that he was going to help Delirious. I'd say they'll finish off Envoy/Dark Army at one of the Aniversario shows and then move on fully to Envoy/BDK.


----------



## ddog121

chikara released a statement regarding Kizarny...

Last week, many fans expressed disdain for comments made by Sinn "Kizarny" Bodhi during CHIKARA's recent stream of "Pre-Show-A-Go-Go" prior to King of Trios 2011 officially starting.

Over the weekend, we had the chance to address this with Kizarny, to understand exactly what was behind these comments.

To clear the air, Sinn Bodhi did not know Larry Sweeney, did not know the circumstances of his untimely passing, or any of the issues Sweeney faced in his too-short time on this Earth. 

Bodhi, in several wrestling organizations (although not at CHIKARA) is often nicknamed "The Bi-Polar Birthday Clown," as a means of differentiating Sinn Bodhi from the WWE creation, Kizarny. He alludes to this in many of his media appearances, and was not meant as an allusion to someone he did not know or interact with. His manic adjusting of his necktie, a la Rodney Dangerfield, is not new either, but something he can be seen doing in numerous videos all over the web.

Furthermore, having just endured the crippling effects suicide can have on someone, Bodhi vehemently expressed to us that the LAST thing he would choose to make light of is someone who took their own life. Bodhi's best friend and fellow professional wrestler, Shawn "Badseed" McGrath, committed suicide earlier this year. 

Sinn Bodhi will address the fans in attendance on May 21st in Easton, regarding this exact matter.


----------



## Kapik1337

LariatSavage said:


> Check out my King of Trios reviews... Claudio Castagnoli enjoyed them and called them "great,"  so there's gotta be something positive going on.
> 
> 
> KING OF TRIOS 2011: NIGHT 1
> 
> KING OF TRIOS 2011: NIGHT 2
> 
> KING OF TRIOS 2011: THE FINAL NIGHT!


Claudio Castagnoli is too nice. I'm sorry, but your "reviews" suck. These aren't really reviews, just recaps with random star ratings.


----------



## smitlick

I'll agree there not reviews because it lacks opinion. Its more a recap with a random star rating.


----------



## LariatSavage

Kapik1337 said:


> Claudio Castagnoli is too nice. I'm sorry, but your "reviews" suck. These aren't really reviews, just recaps with random star ratings.





smitlick said:


> I'll agree there not reviews because it lacks opinion. Its more a recap with a random star rating.


True. My first reviews I felt lacked too much detail about what was happening. Now they're definitely more recap, but there's certainly opinions mixed about. Trying to find that balance. It's like I don't want to critique too heavily, as I have so much respect for pretty much anyone working inside the ring, so I try to mix my random quips in-between what actually happened.


----------



## smitlick

I'm not attacking you or anything by the way just feel you can improve.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Sinn's going to be in Easton all right:










This isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## LariatSavage

KingCrash said:


> Well Sinn's going to be in Easton all right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't going to be pretty.


Interesting. Any chance the Dark Army betray Bodhi at some point during this match? 




smitlick said:


> I'm not attacking you or anything by the way just feel you can improve.


Oh no doubt. I'm definitely open to the critiques as well. I mean "sucks" from the other dude isn't exactly constructional, but I see what you two are saying about the opinion factor. I have a few ideas I'm going to throw into my next review, see how it all goes. It's like I want to be able to tell enough of the story that someone who hasn't watched can get into what happened, but I don't want to be doing the play by play like I have been. It can be repetitive considering how most wrestling matches are so similar in structure.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

KingCrash said:


> Well Sinn's going to be in Easton all right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't going to be pretty.



If Bodhi had any sense, he'd stay the hell away from the ring.


The clarification was very needed, and definitely put the situation in a different light, but uh...


I'm pretty sure Kingston's gonna destroy him nonetheless.


----------



## smitlick

Announced for Night 2 of the Aniversario Weekend.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match added to Engulfed in a Fever of Spite:*










I'm assuming this isn't Waltman under a mask. So...who it be?


----------



## smitlick

Its some guy from another promotion isn't it?


----------



## KingCrash

I guess he's in a NC fed that's helping them out.

Next match announced for North Carolina:










Seems like the bottom tier matches are just those that can make it to NC.

And a bit of news on more guys going over to Osaka Pro:



> Today, we are proud to announce an ongoing talent exchange with our friends at Osaka Pro Wrestling of Japan. In the month of May, CHIKARA will send Ophidian (of The Osirian Portal,) Icarus (of F.I.S.T.) and Tursas (of the BDK) to Osaka. More CHIKARA wrestlers - many of whom have never been given the chance to compete in Japan - will be headed to Osaka Pro later this year as well!


----------



## WillTheBloody

The name for the Chikara singles title tournament has been decided:



Spoiler: Tourney Banner ~ Tagged Due To Size


----------



## smitlick

Announced for May 21 in Easton, PA


----------



## WillTheBloody

*First Time Ever Singles Match added to Aniversario: The Legendary Super Powers Show:*










This should be comedy gold!


----------



## LariatSavage

Peck is great. I can't wait to see how this one goes. After the Colt/Peck match at KOT, I want to see more of Archie's work.


----------



## Basilikos

smitlick said:


> Announced for May 21 in Easton, PA


Son of a bitch. I wish I could see this live, considering Chucky T is my favorite wrestler, Ultramantis is another favorite of mine, oh and the match happens to be on my birthday.



LariatSavage said:


> Peck is great. I can't wait to see how this one goes. After the Colt/Peck match at KOT, I want to see more of Archie's work.


I didn't like Peck all that much, but his facial reactions are golden. Actually all his reactions and expressions are just hilarious. It's brilliant.


----------



## AzizTNA

Thanks Man
Awesome


----------



## smitlick

Announced for May 14










Announced for May 21










Announced for May 22


----------



## KingCrash

And the Blocks for the tournament are as follows:


> *BLOCK A*
> Amasis
> Claudio Castagnoli
> Hallowicked
> Icarus
> Mike Quackenbush
> Sara Del Rey
> 
> *BLOCK B*
> Fire Ant
> Vin Gerard
> Jigsaw
> Eddie Kingston
> Brodie Lee
> UltraMantis Black


The obivious choices are Kingston/Claudio or Hallowicked/UMB but if they want to reestablish him as a monster Brodie could win Block B.


----------



## Basilikos

They've announced the first participants of the 12 Large: Summit

May 21:









May 22:


----------



## LariatSavage

That's pretty damn exciting... 

My picks: Quack, Claudio, and Brodie taking the w's from these three bouts.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Final Match added to Engulfed in a Fever of Spite:*










With all the storyline stuff going down, this could end up very important.


----------



## Basilikos

Well I think the Delirious v. Hallowicked match sealed it for me. I'm definitely gonna have to buy this DVD. The lack of Chuck Taylor makes me sad, but with what's been happening in the WWE, I'm more than happy to support the indies.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Somehow forgot to post this:



Jigsaw's Twitter said:


> - My left Bicep is swollen and not in a good way. Might be making an ER run tonight
> 
> - Decided to go to the ER this morning after my Bicep swelling didn't go down...
> 
> - Found out I have a Slight Tear in my left Bicep due to over training. Out 6-8 weeks... This SUCKS!!!


The _Aniversario: Legendary_ main event of QuackenSaw & Incoherence vs. The Roughnecks & The Batiri has been yanked accordingly. Hopefully it goes back up as Quack & The Envoy versus 'Necks/Batiri. He is, however, still in the _12 Large_ tourney.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Grudge 8-Man Tag Match added to Aniversario & His Amazing Friends:*










What a weird BDK team. It should be fun though, and I'm glad Madison's being integrated into the company even more.


----------



## Emperor DC

I hope Daizee eats a cheeseburger or two before that weekend, because I seriously thought that the Jap's at Center Stage were going to snap her in half.


----------



## Emperor DC

Jakob's reponse to the Kingston match.

Beware. These reponses contain awesome.



> Chance of a beatdown 100%? no faith in Eddie Kingston, huh "Chikarmy"? #TeamJakob
> 
> 100% chance? Seriously, who's running these numbers? Bernie Madoff? #Dangerfieldliketieadjustment #TeamJakob


----------



## KingCrash

Jakob will probably pick up the win via Tursas, but then get killed by Kingston's rage.

And that 8-man at Aniversario:Amazing might be the beginning of the end for Pinkie in the BDK. Donst has already shunned him, he lost RdV with Sabato as the ref and losing with Ares on the team may be the last straw.


----------



## Basilikos

WillTheBloody said:


> *Grudge 8-Man Tag Match added to Aniversario & His Amazing Friends:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a weird BDK team. It should be fun though, and I'm glad Madison's being integrated into the company even more.


I would love to see Eagles just beat the crap out of Jakob. That would just be epic.


----------



## smitlick

Eddie Kingston vs Chuck Taylor has been announced for May 22 show.


----------



## WillTheBloody

It's official:



> *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel (Night 1)*
> _Saturday, July 30th ~ Reading, PA _
> 
> *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel (Night 2)*
> _Sunday, July 31st ~ Philadelphia, PA_


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Went to Chikarasaurus last year and severely enjoyed myself. Interesting they turned it into a 2 night extravaganza. If they bring DG guys in again this year I hope they bring in Cyber Kong to battle Tursas. Maybe even have Kid/Ricochet and CIMA defend the Triangle Gate if they still have them. Although I'm not sure if Ricochet would be able to show his face in CHIKARA still at this point...


----------



## KingCrash

Have to assume that Night 2 of C. Rex will feature QuackSaw vs. Kotoge and Harada for the titles if Jig is healthy.


----------



## Basilikos

KingCrash said:


> Have to assume that Night 2 of C. Rex will feature QuackSaw vs. Kotoge and Harada for the titles if Jig is healthy.


Thought I heard Jigs would be out for 3 months, so he could just be getting back from that. As long as Kotoge and Harada get a match at some point, that would be awesome. I don't really want them to win, would be kinda odd to give your company's only belts to people not officially in the promotion, but it could still be an unbelievable match.


----------



## KingCrash

While Osaka Pro and Chikara do have a relationship, I doubt Kotoge & Harada would win the titles and take them back to Japan. 

Announced for Union City on the 22nd:










So between this and Ares' blog today it's looking like it's the end of the Envoy feud with the Dark Army and they're moving on to the BDK. Might be the end of Sinn too.


----------



## jawbreaker

Catching up on the blogs I missed and god damn it why did nobody think of CHIKARGONAUTS when the CHIKARMY became a thing.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match added to Aniversario & His Amazing Friends:*










Sweet! With Quack/Wicked, the 8-Man and Mantis/Taylor, _Amazing_ is really looking...amazing.


----------



## Meteora2004

Most likely won't be able to make it to Aniversario next Sunday, but I'm definitely going to Chikarasaurus in Philly again this year.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Grudge Tag Match added to Aniversario & His Amazing Friends:*










Well that's a surprise. Should be pretty crazy if it's that high on the card.


----------



## Rickey

Just watched Los Ice Creams vs. The Throwbacks and Quack vs. Donst via Chikira's youtube podcost a go go. Man, I'm loving Chikara. Love that Dasher Hatfield gimmick!!!!

Chikara special! :shocked:


----------



## xHartxLegacyx

Meh 3.0 or Unstable do nothing for me.
Yes! Peck vs Suger! I am so gonna love it if it has the comedy i see in my head.


----------



## KingCrash

Horrible news about Amasis



Chikara's Facebook said:


> The funky pharoah Amasis (of The Osirian Portal,) suffered severe injuries in a non-wrestling accident, and will be off the active roster indefinitely. There is currently no timetable for his return, and the full extent of the injuries to his neck and spine will not be known for a little while longer.
> 
> How this affects Block A of the round robin is currently unknown, but an official word from acting Director of Fun Wink Vavasseur is expected in the next few days. As you can imagine, Amasis' scheduled matches and upcoming appearances are being canceled. We apologize for any inconvenience this presents to our fans. I'm sure you all join us in wishing Amasis a speedy and full recovery!


Hope he recovers fully from whatever happened to him

And for Aniversario:Amazing it's The Throwbacks vs. The Dark Army for points, and for Legendary it's Heiracon taking on Grizzly Redwood.


----------



## Saint 17

Shit dude. I hope Amasis is ok. I wonder what happened to him


----------



## CM Skittle

I heard he was in a car accident.


----------



## KingCrash

Singles match set for Aniversario:Amazing










Surprising trios match set for Aniversario:Legendary


----------



## smitlick

Announced for May 22 is 
Dasher Hatfield vs Jakob Hammermeier


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Engulfed in a Fever of Spite*
_Saturday, May 14th - Burlington, NC_
Live Results ~ 7:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



_~ Crowd is said to be completely packed for the show, which bodes well for a return to The South™. *Bryce Remsburg* welcomes everyone to the show as *Jakob Hammermeier* comes out. It seems Jakob will be responsible for all of tonight's intros! Guess Gavin Loudspeaker didn't make the trip. The first match-up was supposed to be *The Throwbacks* versus The Osirian Portal, but due to a serious injury to Amasis, The 'Backs will now face *Los Ice Creams*!_

*1.* *Tag Challenge #1*: Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton d. Hijo Del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr. (12:19). With an assist from a young fan named Caleb, The Throwbacks earned point numero uno over Los Ice Creams. It was a dog pile finish as Dasher jumped on Junior to serve as vanilla ice cream, Sugar came next as the hot chocolate and red-haired Caleb served as the cherry on top!

*2.* *BDK vs. CWF*: Tim Donst d. Kamikaze Kid (10:03). Donst chokes out Kid with a shoestring-assisted rear naked choke in what was called an awesome match by someone live.

*3.* *Singles Match*: Daizee Haze d. Grizzly Redwood (6:11). Daizee defeats Grizzly with her bridging German Suplex and Redwood commits seppuku with a tiny felling axe immediately after. Just kidding...probably.

*4.* *CHIKARA vs. CWF*: Ophidian d. Will O' The Wisp II (8:41). In a hard-fought match, Ophidian puts down Wisp with the Egyptian Destroyer.

*5.* *CHIKARA vs. BDK*: UltraMantis Black d. Tursas (8:30). In a SHOCKING upset, UltraMantis becomes only the second man to defeat Tursas one on one, the other being Eddie Kingston. Tursas missed a fucking moonsault and Mantis rolled him up for three!

_~ Intermission ~_

*6.* *Former Friends Collide*: Hallowicked d. Delirious (11:17). In a clash between the founders of Incoherence, Wicked pins his former best bud with a slingshot roll-up after Delirious freaked out when Wicked kicked out of Shadows Over Heck at one. Afterwards, Tursas had to drag Delirious to the back, thus ensuring that Hallowicked could not get through to his still hypnotized brother. Match got really good reviews from those live.

*7.* *Tag Challenge #2*: Icarus & Johnny Gargano d. Mike Quackenbush & Frightmare (14:04). Icarus steals a win over Team Frightning AKA Frightenbush. Ick Man hit Quack with a low blow on the top rope, followed it with a Super Manhattan Drop and caught him with a jackknife cradle, giving Icarus & Gargano (Icargano? Garcarus?) their first point towards a future title shot.

*8.* *An Unmitigated Massacre*: Eddie Kingston d. Jakob Hammermeier (5:43). All of the Bruderschaft try to stop "The War King", but they are unable to even slow him down. Kingston obliterates Hammermeier with the Backfist to claim victory.

*9.* *Main Event Six-Man*: Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant d. Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald (19:20). The Colony prove they really are The Kings after Fire Ant pinned Kodama following the Ant Hill.

_~ A return date is likely for *October 7th*, given the size of the crowd and overall cost-effectiveness of running the building._


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Seems like Jakob vs King was absolute chaos. I hope it went down as good as im imagining.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Still no official results yet on the site. Hopefully they'll be up tomorrow. Some confirmed news:

~ *October 7th* is indeed the return date back to *North Carolina*. Apparently they came out really well there.

~ *Young Lions Cup IX* will have a new format this year, taking place across two nights, *August 28th & 29th*, in *Easton*. As someone who's not really the biggest fan of the tourney's format, I think this is a great move.


----------



## pjbottoms

I want Chikara in GA!  But the Carolinas are good too I guess. lol I'll see if I can get to the next one! Can't wait to hear how the night went.


----------



## WillTheBloody

So, some important news on the Amasis injury and 12 Large: Summit fronts. The fans will decide which Portal member replaces him in the tourney:



> *Wink Vavasseur - May 16th, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​Hello CHIKARA fans!
> 
> It's your Director of Fun here, Wink Vavasseur, popping in with a quick update on the "12 Large: Summit" round-robin tournament that starts this weekend in Easton: Amasis has been injured and is forced to take himself out of the competition. I'm sure you all had the same concern that I did upon hearing this news, so I went ahead and did some follow-up research. As it turns out, Amasis is the guy from the Osirian Portal. I've actually met him several times and "Amasis" is his name; I'm not even sure what I've been calling him, but it sure wasn't that! Oh, also, he'll be fine by next year, I'm pretty sure. He will, however, miss out on the tournament.
> 
> Of course, now this leaves an open spot to be filled. Had the tournament already started, his 5 opponents in Block A would all automatically collect points for those forfeit wins. But since the tournament does not start for a few more days, I think it's reasonable to substitute a different wrestler in his place. I think the only fair thing to do is to swap him out for another one of the Osirians.
> 
> On the one hand, you've got Hieracon, the birdman himself, Jonathan Gresham - risen like a phoenix (which is another kind of bird, albeit a mythical one), a man with something to prove. He sports a solid physique, and a charming smile. You gotta hand it to the guy - he's been really quite impressive since I introduced him to those other two fellows. I see big things in his future.
> 
> And on the other hand, we have Ophidian, which I found out is the name of the guy with the snake-face. He's the vaguely dirty one with a sibilance problem. Two eligible competitors, but only one shall replace the "Funky Pharaoh." The wrestlers had their say, so now it is your turn, grapple fans. I will have a poll posted up on the official fan message board for you to voice your opinion! You've got just 5 days to cast your vote. It's kind of like a primary of the Portal Party, choosing a candidate to replace the incumbent Amasis. So, head on over to the Forums at CHIKARA101.com and exercise your rights!
> 
> The choice is yours, CHIKARA SOLDIERS: Hieracon or ol' Snakeface.
> 
> May the best bird/snake win!
> *WV*


----------



## Emperor DC

Jesus christ, rest of the year?

What the hell happened?

I hear from elsewhere he had a pretty bad Car Crash, but it's all speculation.


----------



## WillTheBloody

DeeCee said:


> Jesus christ, rest of the year?
> 
> What the hell happened?
> 
> I hear from elsewhere he had a pretty bad Car Crash, but it's all speculation.


A car accident would be my guess, too. It's just good to hear that he'll be back at all; I feared the worst when they said it was a spinal injury.


Also, Chikara posted the official results so the ones above are now complete.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Since when did they have cars in ancient Egypt?


----------



## KingCrash

Nice to see the NC show was an apparent success, may try to go to October 7th show.

And I think Ophidian is going to overwhelmingly get into the tournament. Should be a good match with Claudio this weekend if that's still going to happen.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Pretty much justifies a DVD purchase by itself:


----------



## Basilikos

WillTheBloody said:


> Pretty much justifies a DVD purchase by itself


BTW, does anyone know when the DVD will be available?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Two weeks tops, probably sooner since it's just one DVD instead of the usual two.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Welp, 3.0 versus The UnStable just got a whole lot more meaningful. A excerpt from Scott Parker's blog from today:



> Rather than let this meander on and never really get any closure, let's get real. Let's put all our cards on the table. You think this is nothing but a joke, UnStable??? How about this for a laugh, *May 21 in Easton PA it's 3.0 versus The UnStable, with the losing duo to NEVER team again in CHIKARA*. This all ends for one of us in Easton. And like others have found out, it's not very funny when you're the punchline of a joke.


WOW. So, either 3.0 are done with the company or Gerard & STIGMA are kaput as a team. I just can't imagine Matthews & Jagged in Chikara without each other...


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Definately, 3.0 lose they're probably gone from the company. I see Unstable losing and Gerard going on to form/lead a super rudo stable also featuring Brodie. Hopefully the Batiri as well meaning Kizarny losing some sort of loser leaves. Vin, Brodie, Obariyon, Kodama, maybe Grizz, maybe Kobald. IDK itd be interesting. There really is no rudo STABLE right now if you don't count the BDK. Super Evil Legion of Rudos could be interesting. Where is Blind Rage when you need him...


----------



## KingCrash

First 12 Large: Summit matches announced for the Midwest Tripleshot. First in Chicago, everyone becomes a SDR fan:











And for Cleveland former Roughnecks collide:


----------



## C-Cool

SDR... destroy that man.

Meanwhile, unless they throw a surprise on us, chalk that up for another win for Eddie Kingston.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*12 Large: Summit Match added to A Demon in His Pocket:*










Should be good stuff; they haven't squared off in YEARS.

Also, YLC9 was officially made as a two-day event this year:



> *Young Lions Cup IX (Night 1)*
> _Saturday, August 27th_
> Easton, PA
> 
> *Young Lions Cup IX (Night 2)*
> _Sunday, August 28th_
> Easton, PA


----------



## WillTheBloody

~ Aniversario coverage will begin around seven o'clock tonight. As always, I'll be doing results for today and tomorrow's shows. The announced cards for both can be found on the front page.

~ Also on the front page, I have had all the current champions and tourney winners listed with text for a long time now but I always thought it was a little boring. I had plans to unveil a visual version when a new Chikara singles champ was decided, but since that is months and months away, I thought I'd go ahead and post it now. It will be updated show to show as needed, keeping it up-to-date.



Spoiler: Current Chikara Champions! WILL CONTAIN SPOILERS!!!


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Aniversario & His Amazing Friends*
_Saturday, May 21st - Easton, PA_
Live Results ~ 7:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *First Time Ever #1*: Brodie Lee d. Hieracon (5:39). Unsurprisingly, "Big Rig" puts down Hieracon in fast fashion with his Running Liger Bomb.

*2.* *Non-Title Match*: Archibald Peck w/ Veronica d. Frightmare (10:31). In his Easton debut, Marchin' Archie steals one over the current YLC champion after a low blow and his face first suplex called B-Flat. This will more than likely earn him a title shot.

*3.* *Tag Challenge*: Obariyon & Kodama d. Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton (6:38). Obariyon drops Dunkerton with his trusty Deep Impact DDT, availing The Throwbacks of their point and earning one for The Batiri.

*4.* *First Time Ever #2*: UltraMantis Black d. Chuck Taylor (9:30). The battle spilled outside...literally. They went outside the building at one point. In the end, Mantis pinned Taylor with the Praying Mantis Bomb in a ridiculous match, giving Black even more momentum heading into the _12 Large: Summit_.

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *First Time Ever #3*: Eddie Kingston d. Sinn Bodhi (6:43). Kingston rolls once again, catching the leader of The Dark Army with a guillotine choke for the dubya.

*6.* *Grudge Eight-Man Tag*: BDK (Ares/Sanchez/Haze/Hammermeier) d. Madison Eagles & The Colony (24:12). Ares gets the win for his team, pinning Green Ant with the Toblerone Driver in a very long match.

*7.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Hallowicked d. Mike Quackenbush (18:50). The student upsets the teacher as Hallowicked gets the win over Quack after reversing a submission into a cradle for three. Said to be an incredible match with some really strong mat work. Wicked gets two points in the A Block bracket and Quack gets the goose egg.

*8.* *Losing Team Disbands*: Scott Parker & Shane Matthews d. Vin Gerard & STIGMA (14:28). The UnStable are no more after losing this grudge tag match. A huge brawl erupted at the beginning. Near the end of the match, STIGMA abandoned Gerard after he ordered STIG to go after Shane's girlfriend. This allowed Matthews to plant Vin with a piledriver and pin Gerard with one foot, giving 3.0 one point as well.


----------



## KingCrash

Did Sinn talk about his KOT promo before his match with Kingston, didn't see anything about that in the results.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> Did Sinn talk about his KOT promo before his match with Kingston, didn't see anything about that in the results.


I can't remember where I read it, but I believe he did. I think he tried to use the whole thing to get cheap heat, which, if true, is beyond tasteless. Doesn't even sound like it worked since no one's really bothering to discuss it.

*EDIT*: Results are in full, BTW. Whoever did the official Chikara results on their site made a couple of errors. Weird. _Aniversario Legendary_ starts up in a few hours, and it'll be covered here, too.


----------



## LariatSavage

My Clutch of Doom DVD Review!


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Aniversario: The Legendary Super Powers Show*
_Sunday, May 22nd - Union City, NJ_
Live Results ~ 4:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *First Time Ever #1*: Jakob Hammermeier d. Dasher Hatfield (6:12). The BDK's ring announcer continues his tradition of not only doing his own intros but coming out dressed to mock his opponent, as Jakob was wearing a big, fake mustache. Pinkie Sanchez runs out with a chair, distracting Papagiorgio and allowing Hammermeier to hit Good Night From Jakob off the top for the victory.

_~ Post-match, *Ares* & *Claudio Castagnoli* come down to sing Jakob's praises and put over The Bruderschaft. However, *3.0* interrupts and we have an impromptu contest!_

*2.* *Tag Challenge*: Ares & Claudio Castagnoli d. Scott Parker & Shane Matthews (8:01). Jagged & Big Magic show their resilience, with Parker kicking out of a stiff European Uppercut and Shane breaking up the Inverted Chikara Special on his partner. In the end, Parker tried La Magistral on Ares but the mastermind of the BDK reversed it for three and the victory, once again stealing a point from 3.0.

*3.* *Tiny Titans Collide*: Grizzly Redwood d. Hieracon (6:40). Wearing an Amasis mask in honor of his injured Osirian brother, Hieracon unfortunately can't put The Grizz away, eating a brainbuster and a three count.

_~ Between matches, fans litter the ring with Slim Jim's in honor of *"Macho Man" Randy Savage*. AWESOME._

*4.* *Grudge Six-Man*: Sinn Bodhi, Obariyon & Kodama d. UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare (12:13). Fans are apparently not feeling Bodhi at all, and not in a booing, loudly jeering kind of way. It's more of a boredom, dead silence thing. Yikes. At one point, Frightmare hit the Kneecolepsy on all three members of The Dark Army. In the end, Kodama pinned Frightmare with a flying blockbuster but UltraMantis absolutely lost it afterwards, obliterating The Dark Army and planting Obariyon & Kodama with Praying Mantis Bombs!

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *First Time Ever #2*: Archibald Peck w/ Veronica d. Sugar Dunkerton (13:01). Peck was nearly pinned by a basketball. Yet another invisible basketball game broke out. Yeah, "fun" doesn't do this justice. Sugar was defeated after a Veronica baton shot and a diving headbutt (the Cranial Crescendo, if you must know) from Peck, who continues his winning ways. Quite the bad guy win streak going tonight...

*6.* *One on One*: Eddie Kingston d. Chuck Taylor (16:30). Fans are huge behind both guys. Chuck distracted Eddie at one point by claiming that Blackjack Marciano was in the crowd, which he totally wasn't. Taylor hit a big dive to the outside and kicked out of a lot of big moves, but ultimately fell to the guillotine choke. Said to be an awesome match.

*7.* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Vin Gerard d. Brodie Lee (7:15). Brodie is massively over with the fans. Lee hit a huge dive to the outside, bending Vin across the Ace Arena guardrails. Gerard stole the victory though, taking the eyes of "Big Ring" and catching him with a cradle for the dubya. Gerard now has two points and Brodie, surprisingly, rests at none. Fun match.

_~ It's announced that *September 18th*, Chikara Pro will return to *Manhattan*......at *The Highline Ballroom*!_

*8.* *Main Event Six-Man*: Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant d. Amazing Red, Joel Maximo & Wil Maximo (11:46). A can of bug spray was a factor in this match, which was pretty lucha-heavy. Near the end, Green Ant hit a top rope slam on one of the Maximos. Fire Ant pinned Wil after the Ant Hill for three and the victory for the reigning King of Trios winners.


----------



## edge87

WillTheBloody said:


> I can't remember where I read it, but I believe he did. I think he tried to use the whole thing to get cheap heat, which, if true, is beyond tasteless. Doesn't even sound like it worked since no one's really bothering to discuss it.


100% agreed. Makes me hope this weekend is his last time in Chikara.


----------



## KingCrash

Well it might be, or skimming the results they'll have one more UMB/Sinn match where Mantis just destroys him. Looks like a couple of fun shows and can't wait to see Chikara in the Ballroom in September.


----------



## Viking Hall

How did Sinn Bodhi fare against Eddie Kingston? From all accounts he was in line for a bit of a hiding.


----------



## KingCrash

Next match for A Demon In His Pocket & The 12: Large Summit


----------



## WillTheBloody

The next New York show is official:



> *Martyr Yourself to Caution*
> _Sunday, September 18th_
> Manhattan, NY



Should be huge considering they're running The Highline Ballroom, a much bigger venue. Also, I went ahead and did a big visual aid for the *12 Large: Summit*. Like the Chikara Champions banner, it'll reside on the front page and will always be updated and current. See it below!




Spoiler: 12 Large: Summit Standings ~ Tagged Due To Size


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Main Event Eight-Man added to The Evil That Lies Within, Part 4:*










Sick match. I figured that we'd get some more Taylor/Gerard interaction with the UnStable break-up.


----------



## Basilikos

So do you guys think that they'll finish the 12 Large Tournament before the end of Season X?

By my count (which is subject to error) there would be a minimum of 31 matches to decide a winner. 15 matches for each block plus a final match between the winners of each block. So far they've had 2 matches, so 29 to go. 4 matches are scheduled as of right now, so that leaves us with 25 more.

Does Chikara have enough shows left for one or two 12 Large matches per show? Do you guys think they'll up the ante and feature 3-4 tournament matches in a show?


EDIT: So I just read up on the blogs I missed and I noticed Claudio talking about November 13th being the night for the finals.


----------



## Emperor DC

Gerard looks like a perfect fit for F.I.S.T there. 

He fits better than Icarus, anyway. 

Kick him out and rename them;

F.I.S.T.W.S.H

Friends in Similar Tights With Similar Hair


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Special Six-Man added to A Demon in His Pocket:*











*Tag Match added to The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo:*











Glad CLASH is getting some love in Chikara, continuing to build the relationship between the two companies. Also, in case you missed it, the tag match is a direct result of a request Jakob made in his latest blog post.


----------



## Obfuscation

Glad to see the UnStable break up won't leave Vin out of the loop in Chikara. Then again, I tend to rarely be disapointed by Chikara. 

And news on the Chikara Heavyweight Title + the tournament being named after Sweeney is the biggest mark out combo of all time. (yeah it's late, but I'd figured I'd praise it still.)


----------



## Emperor DC

A picture that needs no words ...


----------



## Boom Baby

Awesomness


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Wow Icarus got to meet Ultimate Spider Jr.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*12 Large: Summit Match added to The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo:*










Weird mix of styles, but it should be fun. Also, Chikara made their North Carolina return official:



> *Small But Mighty*
> _Friday, October 7th_
> Burlington, NC


----------



## smitlick

Upcoming Cards and such

June 24th - "The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo"
- Fire Ant vs UltraMantis Black
- Sara Del Rey vs Icarus
- Los Ice Creams vs Claudio Castagnoli & Jakob Hammermeier

June 25th - "A Demon in His Pocket"
- UltraMantis Black vs Eddie Kingston
- Mike Quackenbush vs Ophidian
- Cameron Skyy & Too Sweet vs Gavin Quinn & The H3RD

June 26th - "The Evil That Lies Within, Part 4"
- Eddie Kingston vs Brodie Lee
- Mike Quackenbush & The Colony vs Vin Gerard & F.I.S.T.

Announced for July 30/31 Chikarasaurus Rex King of Sequel
- Tsukasa Fujimoto (Ice Ribbon)
- Makoto (Ice Ribbon)


----------



## LariatSavage

For some reason I want to see Sara Del Rey v Icarus more than most of the matches announced!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

WillTheBloody said:


> *Special Six-Man added to A Demon in His Pocket:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tag Match added to The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad CLASH is getting some love in Chikara, continuing to build the relationship between the two companies. Also, in case you missed it, the tag match is a direct result of a request Jakob made in his latest blog post.



Nice, my favorite CLASH team is showing up! (That being the H3RD)


----------



## smitlick

Announced for June 26th 

Young Lions Cup is on the Line


----------



## KingCrash

Can't see Frightmare losing the YLC before the tournament in August. And since Archie pinned Frightmare I wonder when he's going to get his shot.

And on the blog Gregory Iron once again challenges Icarus to a match for Demon In His Pocket for the 25th.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> Can't see Frightmare losing the YLC before the tournament in August. And since Archie pinned Frightmare I wonder when he's going to get his shot.


I feel like Peck's gonna get a defense in Chicago or Taylor and possibly beat Frightmare for the Cup, turning Frights/Kodama into a Grudge Match. Hearing guys talk about how awesome he is and how much they like him backstage makes me think they're gonna push him big soon. Plus, The Band seems destined to expand later with new students or fly-ins and gun for the tag titles.

*EDIT*: I think he lives in Philly, so a C-Rex II defense would also make sense.


----------



## KingCrash

If they did give Archie the YLC it'd be a bit of a waste just for him to have it for maybe two or three shows before the tournament (unless he's about to cross the age limit).

And for the Chicago show a first time ever match:


----------



## smitlick

Eddie/Cabana sounds good.. I assume this will build Eddie even more but I'm confused as to where this is going for Eddie.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Grudge Six-Man added to A Demon in His Pocket:*










HOLYSHITBALLS. Stoked for this match! Really surprised by it but I can't fucking wait.


----------



## LariatSavage

smitlick said:


> Eddie/Cabana sounds good.. I assume this will build Eddie even more but I'm confused as to where this is going for Eddie.


Big 12 Summit victory perhaps?


----------



## peachchaos

Really like the sound of Eddie/Colt. I'm excited for my first Chikara show and that was exactly the kind of opponent I wanted for Kingston.


----------



## KingCrash

For Cleveland on the 26th:










Will Delirious finally leave the BDK? Plus perhaps the final Philly show of the year has been announced



> *High Noon*
> Sunday, November 13th
> Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Meteora2004

Announced for C-Rex 2:


----------



## smitlick

thats fantastic...


----------



## Genking48

rdtfgyhuopiouhyugtyf67ryghujsg

Sorry wiping jizz off my keyboard.


----------



## Emperor DC

Crossing fingers that Saint does not have a heart attack and die should he have in-ring business to take care of.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Singles Match added to A Demon in His Pocket:*










Interesting. Two Gerard matches announced and no sign of STIGMA so far.


----------



## KingCrash

WillTheBloody said:


> Interesting. Two Gerard matches announced and no sign of STIGMA so far.


I hope this doesn't happen, but he might be going back to being Shane Storm after taking a bit of a break. Little weird that Vin hasn't done an update or blog about it at all, but maybe there's an interview on the shows coming out.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Main Event Grudge Match added to The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo:*










It'll probably be the blow-off to the feud, but I hope we keep seeing Jaz, Rockett & Richardson in Chikara.


----------



## Emperor DC

Nice to see Da Soul Touchaz get a chance up the card.

They won't be beating Jakob's Crew, however.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say DST get some revenge on the BDK before the next night when UMB plants Ares with a Praying Mantis Bomb.

Announced for The Evil That Lies Within Pt 4 for Cleveland:











Now that's a random matchup. BTW, anyone know why Cheech & Cloudy don't team up anymore?


----------



## Emperor DC

JAOKB'S CREW~!

Let's go Jakob~!


----------



## KingCrash

For A Demon In His Pocket for the 25th:










That's going to be a very good tag match.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Agreed KC. Been looking forward to those four tagging for quite a while. Here are the cards so far for the Midwest triple shot:



> *The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo*
> Friday, June 24th - Chicago, IL
> 
> *-* *Main Event Grudge Match*: Da Soul Touchaz vs. BDK (Ares/Tursas/Donst)
> *-* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Fire Ant vs. UltraMantis Black
> *-* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Sara Del Rey vs. Icarus
> *-* *First Time Ever*: Eddie Kingston vs. Colt Cabana
> *-* *Tag Challenge*: Los Ice Creams vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Jakob Hammermeier
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> *A Demon in His Pocket*
> Saturday, June 25th - Taylor, MI
> 
> *-* *Trios Winners Collide*: Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Tursas
> *-* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Mike Quackenbush vs. Ophidian
> *-* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: UltraMantis Black vs. Eddie Kingston
> *-* *Tag Challenge*: Hallowicked & Frightmare vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano
> *-* *Reading Rematch*: Greg Iron vs. Icarus
> *-* *One on One*: Hieracon vs. Vin Gerard
> *-* *CLASH Showcase*: Cameron Skyy, Joey Marx & Bryce Benjamin vs. Gavin Quinn, Tommy Treznik & Ded Vaughn
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> *The Evil That Lies Within, Part 4*
> Sunday, June 26th - Cleveland, OH
> 
> *-* *Main Event Eight-Man*: Mike Quackenbush & The Colony vs. Vin Gerard & F.I.S.T
> *-* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Eddie Kingston vs. Brodie Lee
> *-* *Young Lions Cup*: Frightmare© vs. Kodama
> *-* *CHIKARA vs. BDK*: UltraMantis Black & Hallowicked vs. Ares & Tim Donst
> *-* *One on One*: Cheech Hernandez vs. Jakob Hammermeier



~ Also, *Aniversario & His Amazing Friends* and *Aniversario: The Legendary Super Powers Show* are now out on DVD!


----------



## WillTheBloody

Brodie Lee may miss a portion if not the entire _12 Large: Summit_. He revealed on Twitter that his doctor thinks his ACL and MCL are partially torn and surgery may be necessary. No matter what happens, he's out for four weeks, so his _12 Large_ match will either be postponed or canceled.


*Special Tag Match added to The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo:*










Uh...okay. Emperador & Ripper are from GALLI Lucha Libre based out of Illinois. Apparently, a lot of Chikara guys have worked there before.


----------



## Emperor DC

I'd not put it past Larry to be cursing this tournament from beyond the grave.

Amasis, now Brodie.


----------



## TheAce

I havn't seen anything past Trios yet this year. I've got some catching up to do. Also, why isn't this thread stickied?


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Grudge Tag Match added to The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo:*










Nice! Looks like F.I.S.T. is poised to collect some serious points.




> *Eddie Kingston - June 13th, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> I know what is going on. I hear the whispers of certain men in the CHIKARA locker room, I have seen the stares of wicked men that want to make a name for themselves. All because of one man - Claudio Castagnoli - putting a bounty on my head. Claudio wants me out of the "12 Large: Summit" because he can't put me down himself. And he knows, in his coward's heart, that nothing is going to stop me from wearing that gold belt.
> 
> But I warn those who will try to collect - if you do not completely take me out...if you do not make sure that I am done with wrestling, I will have my vengence on you and I will make sure that you will regret your choice. In Brooklyn, Claudio wrapped a chain around his arm and hit me as hard as he could, and while he knocked me down, he couldn't keep me down. Even with all his jackals to do his bidding, he couldn't keep me down. So now, he wants someone else to do his dirty work. I will share with you words from my family creed to make you understand why I do what I do and it is simply this:
> 
> I DO NOT SOW, I REAP!
> *EK*





TheAce said:


> Also, why isn't this thread stickied?


I couldn't even get the King of Trios thread stickied during KOT weekend, LOL.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Kingston = Awesome. 

Period.


----------



## KingCrash

Would love it if Gargano & Taylor ended up tag champs against either QuackSaw or Kotoge & Harada.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Crazy Trios Match added to The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo:*











*Tag Match added to A Demon In His Pocket:*











*Singles Match added to The Evil That Lies Within, Part 4:*











Three very unexpected matches. That trios match could be epic. Also, scrolling down the banners makes Dasher look like he's running towards you.




> *Jigsaw - June 16th, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> 6 more weeks! Just 6 more weeks of rehab the doctor told me this morning. You can't begin to imagine how happy that made me. I'm dying to get back in the ring. To compete alongside the best in the world. To step foot once again in a CHIKARA ring. To start my path in the 12 Large: Summit and become the one, true CHIKARA champion!
> 
> I've accomplished a lot here in CHIKARA - Cups, tournaments and more - but this would be the crown jewel. This would take my wrestling career to a whole new level. To set me apart from the rest of the pack and put me alongside pro-wrestling's elite...or maybe in a class by myself.
> 
> I'm coming back stronger, smarter and more driven then ever. And I'm coming back in July!
> 
> Ain't no doubt about it, baby!
> *Jig*


----------



## smitlick

In Other News Mima Shimoda has been added to the list of talent being bought in for Chikarasaurus Rex King of Sequel.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Tag Match added to The Evil That Lies Within, Part 4:*










More weird-ass tag teaming. That seems to be a theme for this triple shot: Soldier/Green, Jakob/Claudio, Jakob/Donst, Ares/Donst, Ophidian/Hieracon (twice) and now Obariyon/Kobald. It'll be nice to get a look at Kobald outside of trios matches, too.


----------



## Emperor DC

smitlick said:


> In Other News Mima Shimoda has been added to the list of talent being bought in for Chikarasaurus Rex King of Sequel.


I'm guessing it's Shimoda/Toyoto, or Tokyo Sweethearts/Del Rey & Haze


----------



## jawbreaker

Ophidian/Hieracon need to be teaming if there are to be Portal matches for the foreseeable future.


----------



## KingCrash

The teams outside the BDK are teaming just because the third member of the trio is in 12:Large or going for the YLC. Will be interesting to see if both the Portal and Chucky/Gargano get two points.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Via a hilarious blog from D.O.F. Wink, Brodie Lee is out this weekend due to his injured knee and his match with Kingston is postponed:



> *Wink Vavasseur - June 19th, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> Hello CHIKARA fans!
> 
> It's your Director of Fun, Wink Vavasseur here again, with more news about this complicated round-robin thing we have going on. I'm sure you all recall that before the "12 Large: Summit" officially began, Amasis, the dancing guy from the Osirian Portal, had to withdraw due to injury. At the time, I ruled that a replacement from the Osirian Portal could be elected to his position in the tournament, and in a moment of weakness, or foolishness, or both, I left that decision to you, CHIKARA ARMY BRIGADEERS.
> 
> I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but in your lack of vision, you chose Snakeface over my Hieracon. Hieracon, you may recall, is the guy I specifically brought to CHIKARA to mentor the Osirian Portal, who at the time, I thought were just called "the Egyptian dudes." No sooner is my man on the job, but people are cheering the Osirian Portal again, one of their silly little videos goes viral, and the team is on fire like never before! So why'd you all vote for the snake guy? Doesn't add up, if you ask ol' Wink. In a poll conducted by the Journal of Scientific Medicine, you should know that snakes are in the top three of least popular things, right behind spiders and public speaking. Why'd it have to be snakes, right? Indiana Jones.
> 
> Anyway, yet another injury has cropped up - this time, to Brodie Lee. Yesterday, he informed me that he would be unable to face Eddie Kingston at our upcoming Ohio event. It would be an understatement to say that Brodie's demeanor was gruff. Suffice to say that if I were polled yesterday, speaking to Brodie Lee would've made my list of least popular things. Also, he kept mentioning his boot. I don't know what that means.
> 
> As I previously stated, in a situation like this, if a wrestler cannot compete in scheduled tournament matches, he must accept those losses via forfeit, and points will automatically go to his scheduled opponent. However, Mr. Lee has told me he may get a more promising prognosis in the weeks to come. If he is able to rejoin the "12 Large: Summit" and resume wrestling before all his scheduled matches will have been forfeit, I feel that should be permitted in the spirit of good sportsmanship.
> 
> One of the least interesting aspects of my job directing the fun here is making up the, uh ... line-ups for each game? Eh, your terminology is Greek to me. Anyway, I strongly dislike having to re-do them when something like an injury happens - trust me when I say, it can be a bit of a hassle. Still, this is just cause to revisit these upcoming events in the middle western United States of America. I feel the need to do some 11th hour tinkering creeping up on me!
> 
> Maybe reverse alphabetical order? We'll see!
> *WV*



Also, here's Marchie Archie representing Chikara at Wizard World Philadelphia:


----------



## WillTheBloody

Go *HERE*. Type "*5n3ak*" at the bottom. Enjoy!


----------



## Emperor DC

*Added to 'The Evil That Lies Within: Part 4'*










They're back~!


----------



## WillTheBloody

Wink wasn't kidding about the eleventh hour tweaking! BDK vs. Los Ice Creams from _Waldo_ and Kingston/Lee & Portal/Batiri from Part 4 are all off. In their places, including the Elimination Tag above:


*Added to The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo*:











*Added to The Evil That Lies Within, Part 4*:


----------



## KingCrash

After seeing just how good Wicked/Quack was from the last shows I can't wait for him and Claudio, Ophidian/Sugar should be fun and Kingston is just going to kill poor Hieracon.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hallowicked vs Claudio may top the list of best Chikara match not originally scheduled for a show. 

Ophidian and Sugar could tear it up. Ophidian is so prime.

Oh and *jumps for JOY* The Olsens are back. Woot.


----------



## Mr mittens

Just went to the Karist Chai site and that video was.... interesting

Any idea what the project they referred to may be?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Mr mittens said:


> Just went to the Karist Chai site and that video was.... interesting
> 
> Any idea what the project they referred to may be?


My guess would be a new Chikara opening video, one of many projects that Wiggly step away from the PGAGG to tackle.


*EDIT*: Hey, look! Two new events have been announced, including the closest Chikara has come to my town yet!



> *Odyssey of the Twelfth Talisman*
> _Saturday, September 17th_
> Brockton, MA
> 
> *Klunk in Love*
> _Saturday, October 8th_
> Kingsport, TN


----------



## smitlick

Announced for Night 2 of Chikarasaurus Rex King of Sequel


----------



## KingCrash

Good news, first match announced for Chikarasaurus Rex in Reading:











Bad news, according to Sugar Dunkerton's twitter Amasis is going to have to retire.




> sugardunkerton Sugar Dunkerton
> ......Amasis. Damn. Damn. Damn. I could cry right now.
> 39 minutes ago
> 
> 
> Quote:
> sugardunkerton Sugar Dunkerton
> #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #AMASIS #NEVERFORGET #LOVEYOUBROTHER
> 
> 
> Quote:
> sugardunkerton Sugar Dunkerton
> Long story short; Amasis has to retire. Even shorter story, it sucks.
> 7 minutes ago


----------



## TheAce

wow, really sad situation with Amasis...that sucks


----------



## LariatSavage

Anyone plan on checking out the Chikara card game?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Damn it seems Gresham is gonna go from being the third man, to the replacement.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Well, you can expect this weekend's card to change once again: *Ares is off the whole weekend due to a family emergency.* Bummer for Chikara, man; they just keep getting bad news. Shiima Xion has already stated that he's working the Ohio event, so there's that to look forward to.

As far as Amasis goes...I am really gonna miss him. I hope he stays close to the company in some capacity, even if it's only occasionally. His career ended far, far too soon.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo*
_Friday, June 24th - Chicago, IL_
Live Results ~ 7:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*Preshow*: Gavin Loudspeaker serenades the Chi-Town faithful with a song and announces that not only is Ares not here...the GALLI lucha guys aren't either! Well that's...not a good start. Guess that means Portal vs. Luchadors is off. Still, the place is *absolutely packed*. Standing room only for those still filing in as the show begins!

*1.* *Six-Man Tag*: Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald d. Dasher Hatfield, Sugar Dunkerton & Matt Classic (13:39). Kobald pins Classic with his Blockbuster-style neckbreaker for the victory and extra momentum going into his match for Frightmare's Young Lions Cup in two days.

*2.* *CHIKARA vs. GALLI*: Ophidian d. Isaias Velasquez (5:55). Ol' Snake Face taps out Velasquez with the Bridging Death Grip in the GALLI grappler's Chikara debut. At least GALLI got to show off one representative, and in a pretty good little match, too. Funny enough, Isaias and Ophidian have tagged in GALLI before. Small world I guess.

*3.* *Tag Challenge*: Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano d. Soldier Ant & Green Ant (12:59). Gargano & Taylor get the win in what was said to be a fantastic match. Chuck's grenade made it's first appearance in a Chikara ring in quite some time, too. Finish came after a flurry of tag maneuvers on Soldier, capped off by a Hurts Donut and a three count from Gargano.

*4.* *Non-Title Match*: Frightmare d. Hieracon (6:10). In a short contest, Wink's favorite masked man falls to the reigning YLC champ after Frightmare avoided a Lightning Spiral, catching Hieracon with an O'Connor Roll for the victory.

*5.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Sara Del Rey d. Icarus (13:56). Chicago HATES Icarus, naturally. The BDK theme, for the first time and perhaps only time, is met with universal applause as Del Rey enters to a rowdy request for the head of the "Winged Ring Warrior". She obliges, peppering him with all manner of punishment, mostly in the form of stiff, well-placed kicks. In the end, the Ick Man went for the pedigree but Del Rey reversed it into a jackknife cradle for the win and two points in the _12 Large: Summit_. Said to be an outstanding contest, garnering a standing ovation afterwards. Seriously.

_~ Intermission ~_

*6.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Claudio Castagnoli d. Hallowicked (14:34). In yet another strong contest, Claudio is forced to cheat to defeat Hallowicked, pinning him to the mat with his feet on the ropes for extra leverage. Or something. I was never sure how that worked. Both men now sit at two points in the _12 Large_, as Wicked carried one into the match via a previous victory over Quackenbush.

*7.* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: UltraMantis Black d. Fire Ant (12:46). Wild match with a huge powerslam on the apron and tons of nearfalls. Mantis managed to notch the victory though, planting the leader of The Colony with the Praying Mantis Bomb and earning two points in the tourney.

*8.* *First Time Ever*: Eddie Kingston d. Colt Cabana (9:00). In quite a clash of styles, it was Kingston who notched yet another high-profile singles win, dropping Colt with Backfist to the Future for the dubya. it should be noted that Vin Gerard came out during that match to do a little scouting on his future opponent in the _12 Large_ tourney.

*9.* *Main Event Grudge Match*: Da Soul Touchaz d. BDK (Donst/Tursas/Hammermeier) (11:34). Tursas is in the full black gear that he debuted in Osaka last month. Rockett, Jaz and Richardson are rapping the Bulls in their hometown of Chicago. With the Bruderschaft's backs against the wall, Castagnoli tried to interfere...but C.Red, the former Soul Touchaz manager whose career was ended by the BDK, stop Claudio with a pipe! Big Willie then pounced Tursas and squashed Jakob with a HUGE top rope leg drop, giving Da Soul Touchaz da victory! Said to be a great match that capped off a fantastic, sellout show!


----------



## WillTheBloody

*A Demon in His Pocket*
_Saturday, June 25th - Taylor, MI_
Live Results ~ 7:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *Reading Rematch*: Greg Iron d. Icarus (8:07). Iron not only gets revenge on Icarus for embarrassing him back at _Caught in a Cauldron of Hate_, he gets his very first win in a Chikara ring after catching Ick with an O'Connor Roll for the dubya.

*2.* *CLASH Showcase*: Gavin Quinn, Tommy Treznik & Ded Vaughn d. Cameron Skyy, Joey Marx & Bryce Benjamin (10:19). "GQ" puts down former YLC tournament entry Skyy with a superkick to give he & the H3RD the victory.

*3.* *One on One*: Vin Gerard d. Hieracon (7:06). Vin gets the win, tapping out Hieracon with his patented, trademarked, signature Stepover Toehold Facelock, also known as......drat, I can't remember.

*4.* *CHIKARA vs. BDK*: Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton d. Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier (13:24). The Throwbacks gain a little revenge on the BDK and one point towards a title shot after Dasher plants Jakob with the Grand Slam for the three count.

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *Tag Challenge*: Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano d. Hallowicked & Frightmare (11:44). Chucky T drills Frightmare with the Omega Driver, giving F.I.S.T. two points towards a future shot at the Campeonatos de Parejas.

*6.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Mike Quackenbush d. Ophidian (17:31). In the longest match of the night so far, Quack, like in the Elimination Tag Match at The Germans, has to go to the top rope to put Ophidian down, planting him with a Super Black Hole Slam for the win. Quack has his first two point in the tourney, while Ophidian sits at El Zilcho.

*7.* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Eddie Kingston d. UltraMantis Black (11:56). The battle of top B Block contenders goes in favor of "The War King", who decimates UltraMantis with two Backfists for the win. With Black carrying in a tournament win over Fire Ant from the previous, both competitors now sit at two points in the _12 Large: Summit_. Afterwards, Vin Gerard, who also has 2 points in Block B, attacked Kingston, perhaps in an attempt to collect the bounty Claudio placed on the head of Kingston.

*8.* *Main Event Grudge Match*: Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Green Ant d. Claudio Castagnoli, Sara Del Rey & Tursas (26:08). Del Rey replaced the absent Ares here, so it cannot be billed as a battle of former King of Trios winners. However, The Colony managed to not only defeat the Bruderschaft, but do so in shocking fashion: Green Ant tapped out Claudio Castagnoli with the Texas Cloverleaf, a move that, before now, he had never been able to defeat anyone with due to constant interference!


----------



## smitlick

so will Gregory Iron become a regular member of the roster


----------



## LariatSavage

Someone sent a fan report in for a Demon in his Pocket... First one in my site's history. Check it out.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*The Evil That Lies Within, Part 4*
_Sunday, June 26th - Cleveland, OH_
Live Results ~ 4:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *Elimination Tag*: Obariyon & Kobald d. The Olsen Twins, Los Ice Creams and Aeroform (16:36). Louis Lyndon & Flip Kendrick are out first, eliminated by Hijo del Ice Cream and Ice Cream, Jr. with the Asesino! That's their first point in almost THREE YEARS. From here, it's all...er, I spoke too soon. With the help of a young fan, the Ice Creams are dispatched by The Olsens rather quickly via a dogpile. In the end though, Obariyon kills Jimmy with Deep Impact for the win and first point for this particular Batiri duo.

*2.* *CHIKARA vs. BDK #1*: Tursas d. Dasher Hatfield (6:09). Like everyone else he's faced not named Kingston or UltraMantis, Tursas puts Dasher down in a solo battle with the Kreuz Bomb, a move he's only had to bust out once before.

*3.* *One on One*: Cheech Hernandez d. Shiima Xion (11:03). With a cleverly-titled moved called Rest in Cheech (is that what he's calling The Deluxe nowadays?), "The New Wave" pins Xion in the Chikara return match for both guys.

*4.* *Singles Showdown*: Ophidian d. Sugar Dunkerton (9:28). Dunkerton came out wearing the Osirian gauntlets in honor of Amasis, who was forced to retire recently due to non-wrestling related injuries. Sugar continues to slide though and Ophidian bounces back from last night's _12 Large: Summit_ loss to Mike Quackenbush after a prawn hold for three. Dunkerton has been visibly frustrated about his losing ways this weekend, especially considering how strongly he vowed to show up in a Chikara blog post.

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *First Time Ever*: Eddie Kingston d. Hieracon (12:29). "God's Middle Child" chokes out Hieracon with a guillotine, fighting off interference from Vin Gerard in the process. Not a very strong weekend for Wink's pet project.

*6.* *CHIKARA vs. BDK #2*: UltraMantis Black & Hallowicked d. Tim Donst & Jakob Hammermeier (8:40). Mantis destroys Hammermeier with the Praying Mantis Bomb, giving The Spectral Envoy the win and a point towards a future tag title shot.

*7.* *Young Lions Cup*: Frightmare© d. Kodama (8:09). Just like with Obariyon and many others seeking the Young Lions Cup, the Kneecolepsy is good enough to get the win for Frights, retaining the YLC for a record-extending seventh time.

*8.* *Main Event Eight-Man*: Mike Quackenbush & The Colony d. Vin Gerard & F.I.S.T (18:44). Fire Ant gets the pinfall for his squad after The Colony plant Gargano with the Ant Hill. By gawd, these Ants are unbeatable as a trio!


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Went to the show last night, and yea awesomeness. Two best moments:

Chucky T hits a drop kick and tells the guy in the front row who I lovingly refer to as "Old-Man-CLASH-Mark" that, that was for you old man. The old guy (Who kinda looks like Blue from Oldschool or maybe even an old bearded popeye) just giggles for a second then flips him off. Was literally so funny i stomped on the guys foot who was next to me.


BDK/Throwbacks...a basketball game broke out. The likes of which you've never seen, reminiscent of the baseball game in New Hampshire.


----------



## Boom Baby

ha! Chucky T is awesome


----------



## Leedsutd4eva

Loving the sounds of the Gerard/Kingston match which they are building up to.


----------



## KingCrash

Triple-shot looks great considering all the changes they had to go through and it looks like they have a direction for Vin to go now. Also like Chucky/Gargano getting points while Icarus couldn't get a win and the BDK losing and slowly disintegrating.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Well, the two nights of *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel* are up next after the hugely successful Midwest tour. The card and talent announced so far:



> *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel (Night 1)*
> Saturday, July 30th - Reading, PA
> 
> *-* *Main Event Grudge Match*: Green Ant vs. Tursas
> *-* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Mike Quackenbush [2] vs. Claudio Castagnoli [2]
> *- Johnny Saint & Johnny Kidd return to Chikara!
> - Tsukasa Fujimoto & Makoto of Ice Ribbon debut!
> - Mima Shimoda makes her debut representing CMLL!*
> ~ _Many More Matches To be Announced!_
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel (Night 2)*
> Sunday, July 31st - Philadelphia, PA
> 
> *-* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Ophidian [0] vs. Icarus [0]
> *- Johnny Saint, Johnny Kidd, Tsukasa Fujimoto, Makoto, Mima Shimoda & More!*
> ~ _Many More Matches To be Announced!_


----------



## LariatSavage

Received my review copy of the Chikara Pro Card game today... I haven't played, but I've looked over everything. It's one or two players, so that's a plus considering I don't know if I know anyone in GA who will play. Art is top notch. They have pretty much all the Chikara regulars too. Not sure why there are two Tim Donst's though. I guess one pre-BDK and one after. 

Icarus' card with his back tattoo in pure focus is GENIUS! haha


----------



## smitlick

cabana is working one of the nights at chikarasaurus rex.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*12 Large: Summit Match added to Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel (Night 2):*










That Philly show looks weak as shit, especially compared to Reading the night before. At least Cabana is on this show, so the prospect of him in the ring with Quack, Kidd or Saint...or all three...is enough to keep my feelings of disappointment at bay. Also:



> *Maiden Flight of the Great Condor*
> _Sunday, October 30th_
> Williamsport, PA


I'd expect an Easton show the day before. Finally, there's this little gem:


----------



## smitlick

also added to Night 2 of Chikarasaurus Rex is


----------



## LariatSavage

Are we going to see any Finger Poke of DOOM shades from that SDR/Claudio bout, or is this going to play into the down fall of the BDK, or neither?


----------



## KaijuFan

Marking hard for Double C/SDR

I see Claudio demanding Sara take the fall but she stands tall and a legit match breaks out. Hopefully.


----------



## LariatSavage

KaijuFan said:


> Marking hard for Double C/SDR
> 
> I see Claudio demanding Sara take the fall but she stands tall and a legit match breaks out. Hopefully.


I think that's exactly what will happen... 



So can anyone explain to me in some detail about the heat between Sinn Bodhi/Eddie Kingston?


----------



## jawbreaker

From what I understand, Bodhi made an insensitive remark about bipolar disorder right after Larry Sweeney died.


----------



## KingCrash

It was right before Night One of KOT during the pre-show. He apologized for it at the first Aniversario show though I think his time in Chikara is just about up for that as much as him sucking throughout his feud with UMB.


----------



## LariatSavage

Thanks guys that sheds some light for sure!

But does anyone know what or where he said the thing? Did Kingston stiff the crap out of him when they had their match?


----------



## KingCrash

Not really, honestly the only thing I remember from the match besides Sinn's apology is them getting over Kingston's new guillotine choke finisher.


----------



## smitlick

Madison Eagles is injured and will not be working for Chikara in the near future.
http://www.chikarapro.com/blog/7-4-2011.php

Also Announced for Night 1 of Chikarasaurus Rex. World of Sport Rules.


----------



## smitlick

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## WillTheBloody

smitlick said:


> Also Announced for Night 1 of Chikarasaurus Rex. *World of Sport Rules.*


I can't tell whether you meant it would be contested under World of Sport Rules or it was just a statement of excitement from a fellow fan. Either way, it's unfortunately not going to be contested under said perimeters. Standard, albeit awesome, singles match.

Night 2 of C-Rex 2 gets a HUGE shot in the arm with that Lancashire-heavy tag match. I don't know how old Archibald Peck is, but if he's eligible I'd expect him to challenge for the Young Lions Cup this weekend, too.


----------



## smitlick

Oh ok im sure i read it elsewhere that it was under World of Sport rules.


----------



## KingCrash

Love that tag for night 2, and I think Claudio vs. Del Rey will be a surprisingly good match, they had a decent one at the 08 TPI and both have only gotten better. I hope Peck doesn't get a YLC shot simply because it'd be more interesting to see him in the tournament itself instead of either a random loss right when Frightmare's about to give up the cup or a less then a month reign if he won.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Probably off topic (though it may have happened in Chikara, I'd doubt it.)

Where did the exchange in your sig happen, King Crash?


----------



## smitlick

Announced for Night 1 of Chikarasaurus Rex


----------



## Emperor DC

Hoping Daizee's put on a bit of weight.

Seriously, she looked ill at HTCS. 

She makes Angelina Love look like Mark Henry.


----------



## smitlick

Announced for Night 2 of Chikarasaurus Rex










New Blog from Claudio



> I'm sick and tired of this. Everybody thinks they know better. Everybody thinks they know what's best for themselves and don't want to listen. They are wrong. People who actually listened to me and aligned themselves with me have had big success. Whether in life, or here at CHIKARA.
> For example, look at Eddie Kingston. He refused to show me his respect and look what's happened to him. He's a miserable looser of a human being who's desperately trying to hang on to what little success he had in the past.
> 
> On the other hand, look at Tim Donst. A bright young man who always had potential, but was never given a chance to display it properly. Since I gave him that chance, he's been flourishing in his new role, dominating the competition. Tursas is another one that Ares and myself took from literally nowhere to the King of Trios title.
> 
> So trust me, I know what I'm doing and talking about. But what do I care what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the people who I thought had the most potential and were the biggest disappointment so far are Daizee and Sara. You two really need to shape up, and quickly. I am beginning to lose my patience with the both of you. Yes, I remember the reluctant looks on your faces when we told you your role wasn't to collect three points, it was to keep other teams from collecting points and taking the titles away from Ares and myself. Don't think I forgot that. Or how Quackenbush and Jigsaw got their 3rd point by beating the two of you in Philadelphia.
> 
> Not voting for me at the 12 Large: Summit? Sara got 2 votes, as we found out, one was from Eagles and don't think I don't know where that other one came from. Daizee, I'm talking to you! I kicked people to the curb for less. How dare you? After all the opportunities I gave you? After we put you in the spotlight and made people take you seriously?
> 
> And you, Sara. You've said a little too much. And you have failed the BDK once too often. But you will have your chance to be redeemed on July 31st in Philadelphia. Don't forget the job you signed up for.
> 
> 
> This is not a suggestion, this is an order.
> CC


----------



## LariatSavage

Heard about this trios match earlier... Stoked to see it!


----------



## KingCrash

Generico in Chikara is always welcomed and it looks like the end of SDR in the BDK after she refuses to lay down.


----------



## smitlick

Announced for Night 1 of Chikarasaurus Rex


----------



## WillTheBloody




----------



## LariatSavage

Hey everyone, been playing the CHIKARA Card game some recently, and I finally put up my review for anyone who may be considering a purchase... 

CHIKARA Pro Wrestling Card Game Review!


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

The cleveland cover is beyond epic. Awesome.


----------



## MistaFunktastic

Chikara is the funniest wrestling promotion.


----------



## smitlick

Added to Night 1 of Chikarasaurus Rex 









Added to Night 2 of Chikarasaurus Rex


----------



## Emperor DC

Icarus better get a couple _(or a thousand)_ Brainbusters.


----------



## Concrete

If Chikara can put on a couple more outstanding matches for night 1 I might have to make a trip down.


----------



## KingCrash

DeeCee said:


> Icarus better get a couple _(or a thousand)_ Brainbusters.


Man are you going to be disappointed when FIST wins that match. I think they may have Gargano & Taylor team again on Night Two and pick up their third point. I hope anyway.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Chikarasaurus Rex this year looks great better than last year, Quack vs Claudio, Johnny Saint vs Johnny Kidd, Claudio vs Sara and specially Saint & Quack vs Kidd & Cabana.


----------



## smitlick

1st Name Announced for the 9th YLC is

Kobald


----------



## smitlick

Added to Night 2 of Chikarasaurus Rex


----------



## KingCrash

Well that's random and awesome. 

And the midwest tripleshot is out now from SMV.


----------



## smitlick

Cool stuff. Nice to see Cole in Chikara again.


----------



## jawbreaker

Kingston/Cole should be phenomenal.


----------



## KingCrash

How many current/former members of the ROH roster has Kingston gone through during his run. Daniels, Colt, Generico, Homicide, Aries and now Cole. Would love an O'Reilly/Kingston match or Kingston just squashing the Bravados.


----------



## jawbreaker

Danielson.


----------



## smitlick

he lost to Danielson didnt he?


----------



## jawbreaker

Via interference from Claudio iirc


----------



## ddog121

Kingston v. Bennett in which Bennett walks into a backfist and loses in 5 seconds is my dream match


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Does anyone have the actual specific reason Amasis was forced to retire due to non wrestling injuries? I loved the Portal to death and it really hit me hard discovering this today.


----------



## WillTheBloody

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Does anyone have the actual specific reason Amasis was forced to retire due to non wrestling injuries? I loved the Portal to death and it really hit me hard discovering this today.


Car accident. There's still hope he gets a positive second opinion, but it is very unlikely.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Ah thats shite. Thanks a heap though, hope Amasis can lead a healthy life whether he can return to the ring or not.


----------



## LariatSavage

The Phunky Pharaoh was by far my favorite part of the Portal, it still bothers me we won't get to see him wrestle again. Just another reason to hate cars.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Yeh one of the reasons I went to Germany Oberhausen, when CHIKARA went there teaming with WXW, was to see the Portal and their whackiness. And 2.0 of course. Fekkin cars.


----------



## KingCrash

Signed for C. Rex Night Two


----------



## WillTheBloody

Also, Kidd versus Saint was finally announced as World of Sport Rules, so smitlick had it right all along!


----------



## smitlick

i did think i had read that it was but i figured you were right as the chikara afficionado here.


----------



## LariatSavage

Poor Dasher doesn't stand a chance against the Biff Tannen of wrestling.


----------



## smitlick

Chase Owens of NWA Smokey Mountain added to the YLC


----------



## WillTheBloody

> - Also announced via Twitter, *The Young Bucks* will be returning to Chikara during YLC Weekend!
> 
> - *Klunk in Love*, the October 8th show emanating from Tennessee, saw it's event banner debut today. However, unlike every other banner on the site, it does NOT mention the show name; instead, it just shows the date of the event. With the annual *Torneo Cibernetico* still without a date set, this could be a clue as to where it might take place. It could also be a red herring. Time will tell...


As long as The Bucks don't bring along that mutant little brother of theirs, their return is amazing news!


----------



## smitlick

Looking forward to Mmmbop


----------



## KingCrash

I don't think Malachi has wrestled in awhile so I don't think he'll be showing up for the YLC. Also, Chase Owens was the recruit for The House of Truth on ROH's No Escape show a week or two ago. Didn't make the best impression though.


----------



## Horst

Kidd versus Saint is amazing. Saw them both on wXw in Germany. That's great. Think Chikara fans will love them. They have great chemistry, and Saint with his mid 60s is absolutely great. This guy shows everybody was WRESTLING is all about.
And Kidd with his old school "Walk of life" as his entrance music is also great. MotYC in my opinion...


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just noticed that Makoto was booked for these shows. 

She's extremely talented, for those who haven't seen her. It's worth Youtube-ing her SMASH stuff - against the likes of Serena Deeb, Syuri, Kana, Mio & Io Shirai etc.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Just noticed that Makoto was booked for these shows.
> 
> She's extremely talented, for those who haven't seen her. It's worth Youtube-ing her SMASH stuff - against the likes of Serena Deeb, Syuri, Kana, Mio & Io Shirai etc.


Agreed. She's really talented. Don't know if she's going to win the tourney, though two of the people I thought were going to win are facing against each other in SMASH 20 (Syuri and Kana).


One thing I find really funny about Makoto though. She seems really either awkward, humble, or shy. Yet she's explosive in the ring.


----------



## Mr-Potato

CHIKARA Podcast-A-Go-Go 274 with Colt Cabana and Mike Quackenbush, with clips of Colt Cabana vs Johnny Kidd and Mike Quackenbush vs Johnny Saint

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpPLuWd6Amg


----------



## DryBones87

think Claudio will have time to finish the tournament?


----------



## WillTheBloody

- *Ophidian* is out this weekend due to injury. His *12 Large: Summit* match against *Icarus* results in a forfeit win and two points for the Ick Man......

- The third entrant into *Young Lions Cup IX* is..........*Archibald Peck*! Huzzah~!


----------



## KingCrash

DryBones87 said:


> think Claudio will have time to finish the tournament?


They could if they did the his next two matches as non-tournament matches on the YLC shows, but depending on if/when they get called up that might be the last opportunity considering in PWG it looks like they wrestled their last show for them. Seems like the 12 Large has been snakebit with injuries to Brodie, Amasis, now Ophidian plus Claudio's seemingly impending departure.

And Marchie Archie for YLC champ.


----------



## LariatSavage

Archie for YLC for sure... He's the future because he's been to the future!


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm on the bandwagon and I'm beating the drum in support of Archie!

A lot of good young talent for this year's YLC, too.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Maybe they may injure Castagnoli in the keyfabe and he loses via forfeit.


----------



## smitlick

UltraMantis Black vs Jigsaw has been added to the YLC 9 Night 1 Card and its a 12 Large Summit match.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Fourth Entrant in Young Lions Cup IX:*


----------



## smitlick

It seems they've removed Archibald Pecks Picture from the YLC lineup


----------



## KingCrash

Guess Archie's too old for the YLC.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I think his lawyer might be able to produce a document stating that he's of eligible age.....


----------



## Emperor DC

TEAM JAKOB SHALL UNITE AGAINST ALL!

BDK ANT FOR YLC 2011!


----------



## Spinone

JAcob will win


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Grizzly Redwood...will win.


----------



## LariatSavage

No Archie? Maybe he's DQ'd due to time travel?


----------



## smitlick

Matt Fitchett has been added to the YLC whoever he is and Fire Ant vs Vin Gerard is announced for the YLC Night 2 in a 12 Large Summit Match.


----------



## KingCrash

Final event center before C-Rex weekend, a promo by SDR and a special guest around the 2:45 mark:


----------



## Manu_Styles

Is a shame all the injuries and now the possible left of Cladio for the 12 Large Summit tournament, I think Claudio vs Kingston wil be the final, but now i think Sara beat Claudio and then Quack and faces Kingston.


----------



## smitlick

Green Ant has been added to the YLC and this has been added to Night 2 of the YLC


----------



## Concrete

I am looking forward to the YLC this year just because CHIKARA seems to be having a banner year. Even the smaller tournament should allow us to see some breakout stars. Green Ant already is on his way.


----------



## Spinone

Jcob will win


----------



## smitlick

2 Wrestlers added to the 30 Man Countdown Showdown

- Mike Quackenbush
- Delirious


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel (Night 1)*
_Saturday, July 30th - Reading, PA_
Live Results ~ 7:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Fire Ant d. Jigsaw (11:40). The leader of The Colony gets his first two tourney points, upsetting Jigsaw by targeting his injured arm and forcing him to submit to a short arm scissors. Jigsaw sits at zero.

*2.* *Special Singles Match*: Gregory Iron d. Jakob Hammermeier (2:00). Iron returns to Chikara with quite a bit more notoriety, but he's up against the dreaded BDK for the first time since _Young Lions Cup VIII_ weekend. Almost immediately, Jakob "accidentally" splashes the referee, giving him the opportunity to choke Iron with his tie. However, UltraMantis Black runs out and obliterates Jakob, allowing Iron to get the victory in fast fashion!

*3.* *First Time Ever*: Eddie Kingston d. Adam Cole (7:21). The "Panama City Playboy" is sent packing via Backfist to the Future.

*4.* *Six-Man Tag*: El Generico, Scott Parker & Shane Matthews d. Icarus, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (16:41). At one point, all three members of 3.OLE had all three members of F.I.S.T. in Boston Crabs. In the end, Scott Parker pins Chuck Taylor after the Sweet Taste of Professionalism to give his squad the dubya.

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *World of Sport Rules*: Johnny Kidd d. Johnny Saint (R4 - 1:41). Kidd defeats Saint in a battle of Johnny's, getting the winning fall with a Kneeling Frog Press. As obvious with it being World of Sport Rules, not much by way of huge moments. However, it was said to be a fantastic match.

*6.* *Six-Woman Tag*: Portia Perez, Mima Shimoda & Tsukasa Fujimoto d. Sara Del Rey, Daizee Haze & Makoto (20:18). Shimoda pins Haze with the Death Lake Driver (a sick Super Tiger Suplex), adding extra heat to their singles match in Philly tomorrow night.

*7.* *CHIKARA vs. BDK*: Tursas d. Green Ant (17:56). Easily the longest one-on-one contest of his career, Tursas manages to derail the Flex Express, pinning Green Ant with a top rope splash.

*8.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Mike Quackenbush d. Claudio Castagnoli (19:59). In their first singles match in two-and-a-half years, Quackenbush taps out Castagnoli with The Chikara Special to secure two points in what some might call an upset. Claudio still sits at two points. Said to be a fantastic match and a fantastic show overall!


----------



## dfasimon

didn't wana start a new thread just to ask this this dumb question so i'll just ask here. why doesn't chikara sell their dvds on highspot?


----------



## WillTheBloody

dfasimon said:


> didn't wana start a new thread just to ask this this dumb question so i'll just ask here. why doesn't chikara sell their dvds on highspot?


Because working with Smart Mark Video allows them to get their shows out within a week or two of the event. On a few occasions, they were up for order the very next day of a live event, completely unheard of in independent wrestling. Also, SMV, like Chikara Pro, is based out of Pennsylvania.


----------



## LariatSavage

Yeah I loved how they had King of Trios out as soon as it was over... Quite amazing!

Sounds like tonight's show was also amazing!

My Results, complete with a look at *SOMEONE's* new attire!


----------



## WillTheBloody

Results for _C-Rex II: Night 1_ are up in full! FIVE matches going over 16 minutes is quite a surprise, as are many of the results. See you tomorrow for full results of _C-Rex II: Night 2_ in Philly!


----------



## KingCrash

Only two of the results really surprised me, with one being which guy took the pin. And maybe SMV is going for another early release because they already have a pic from the hardcam of Johnny Saint & Kidd in the ring together tonight.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel (Night 2)*
_Saturday, July 31st - Philadelphia, PA_
Live Results ~ 4:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *Ice Ribbon Showcase*: Tsukasa Fujimoto d. Makoto (10:17). Fujimoto won via Venus Shoot, a triangle enzuigiri like Masaaki Mochizuki's Sankakugeri. This was NOT for Tsukasa's ICE×60 Championship as Chikara's Twitter suggested.

*2.* *First Time Ever*: Archibald Peck w/ Veronica d. Dasher Hatfield (7:55). With an assist from his best gal, Marchie Archie rolls once again.

*3.* *Special Women's Match*: Daizee Haze d. Mima Shimoda (8:21). Haze reverses a German Suplex into a cradle for three and a huge victory over Shimoda.

*4.* *Six-Man Tag*: UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare d. El Generico, Scott Parker & Shane Matthews (13:06). UltraMantis Black obliterates Generico with the Praying Mantis Bomb, giving The Spectral Envoy a much-needed victory. After the match, Tim Donst massacred Frightmare on the floor with a chair.

_~ Intermission ~_

_~ Back from the break with tag action but *Johnny Gargano* & *Chuck Taylor* don't have opponents. Director of Fun *Wink Vavasseur* is out with The Hat™ to choose F.I.S.T.'s opponents at random. The first team out of the hat is...Karl Anderson & Giant Bernard! Sadly, they are not here! The second team chosen out of the hat is...*Atlantis* & *Rey Bucanero*! THEY'RE HERE!!!_

*5.* *Special Tag Match*: Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano d. Atlantis & Rey Bucanero (11:20). Gargano fakes a foul and nefarious rudo referee Derek Sabato buys it, giving F.I.S.T. three points and a future title shot.

_~ A HUGE announcement is made: *November 13th* in *Philadelphia* will be *Chikara Pro's first iPPV*!!!! AAAAHHH!!!!_

*6.* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Eddie Kingston d. Jigsaw (19:43). In an absolute WAR, "The Last of a Dying Breed" defeats one half of the Campeones de Parejas with a bridging Backdrop Driver. Said to be the best match of the night so far. In the middle of the match, Vin Gerard tried to take out Kingston yet again, but ate a superkick from Jigsaw before he got a chance. Jig still doesn't have a point while Kingston now has a commanding SIX points in the tournament.

_~ As speculated, both nights of _*Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel weekend will be available tomorrow*_ at Smart Mark Video! The good news just keeps on comin'!_

*7.* *Dream Tag Match*: Mike Quackenbush & Johnny Saint d. Colt Cabana & Johnny Kidd (26:32). Saint gets his win back from the previous night, pinning Johnny Kidd to give the victory to himself & Mike Quackenbush a big victory. Said to be an extremely fun, technically beautiful contest.

_~ After the match, *Mike Quackenbush* put over Cabana, Kidd, Saint and the Philly crowd. It was then announced that Chikara would be hosting a between Seasons show in *December* called _*Joshimania*_! *Manami Toyota* will return to the company and *Aja Kong* will make Chikara her debut! Holy sh*t!_

*8.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Sara Del Rey d. Claudio Castagnoli (13:15). Tursas accompanied Double C to the ring, and Del Rey made sure to take him out early with a rolling dive to the outside. In the end, Del Rey managed a crucifix pin over the BDK leader, giving her four points and leaving Claudio at two points and zero wins on the weekend. The Philly faithful were going nuts for her win when Claudio attacked her! Daizee Haze tried to intervene and Castagnoli chokeslammed her!


----------



## LariatSavage

Holy crap!

CHIKARA Announce 1st ever IPPV!


----------



## WillTheBloody

Night 2 of _C-Rex II_ weekend isn't quite over yet, but I thought I might go ahead and post the two big news items stemming from the show:



> - *November 13th* in *Philadelphia* will be *Chikara Pro's first iPPV*!
> 
> - Both nights of *Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Sequel weekend will be available tomorrow* at Smart Mark Video!


If you haven't seen the weekend results yet and you already planned on buying the shows, this is a fantastic opportunity to go in blind and watch the DVDs without knowing the results!


----------



## Genking48

iPPV, HO-LY SHIT!


----------



## antoniomare007

wow. iPPV and Joshimania, those are some pretty big news.


----------



## sillymunkee

This will certainly be my first iPPV!


----------



## KingCrash

Wonder who Chikara is going to go with to put on the iPPV. Great news about it, JoshiMania and the dvds being out tomorrow.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Out Tomorrow:


----------



## LariatSavage

That cover looks AMAZING!


----------



## Emperor DC

Stop making me spend my money on you, you assholes!


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Sixth Entrant into Young Lions Cup IX:*










He's Sean South. He's Scottish. That's all I know.


*12 Large: Summit Match added to YLC IX: Night 1:*


----------



## KingCrash

Have they said how many participants will be in the YLC this year? Can't imagine it'd be more then 12-14 with at least two other matches taking place.

And saw some photos from C-Rex this weekend, and Daizee, you look worse now then when I saw you in Atlanta. Eat a sandwich or five.


----------



## smitlick

Nick Jackson of the Young Bucks has been added to YLC IX


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> Have they said how many participants will be in the YLC this year? Can't imagine it'd be more then 12-14 with at least two other matches taking place.


18 entrants, no announcement on the format. Logic says 8 1st Round matches on Night 1 followed by indy wrestling's hot thing this year: one night, eight men, seven matches to determine a winner! EVOLVE & PWG did/are doing one, ECWA does the Super 8 every year and...I'm forgetting one other indy company who did one. Whatever. Hell, the WWE almost did one! Now, Chikara's getting in on it, too. Hooray?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

KingCrash said:


> Have they said how many participants will be in the YLC this year? Can't imagine it'd be more then 12-14 with at least two other matches taking place.
> 
> And saw some photos from C-Rex this weekend, and Daizee, you look worse now then when I saw you in Atlanta. Eat a sandwich or five.


I don't think eating is the issue.


I think it's that she's got an OD'd exercise routine. More cut than Pacquiao.


In short, she needs to chill with that. Just a little.


----------



## Emperor DC

<3


----------



## Manu_Styles

Cabana´s Wrestlemania moment


----------



## KingCrash

WillTheBloody said:


> 18 entrants, no announcement on the format. Logic says 8 1st Round matches on Night 1 followed by indy wrestling's hot thing this year: one night, eight men, seven matches to determine a winner! EVOLVE & PWG did/are doing one, ECWA does the Super 8 every year and...I'm forgetting one other indy company who did one. Whatever. Hell, the WWE almost did one! Now, Chikara's getting in on it, too. Hooray?


Guess they could still put up the graphics for the format on Night Two, but as of right now it's just the two semis and the finals. Don't know how they'd get there with 18, with 16 obviously it'd be 4 4-way matches, etc. Also with the Bucks I really hope for a FIST (Gargano/Taylor) vs. Bucks match for Night Two.


----------



## THECHAMPION

FIST has 3 points, so I wouldn't expect them to be having any straight tag matches until they cash in.

I'd like to see Young Bucks/Incoherence.


----------



## smitlick

Young Bucks vs Del Rey/Haze please.... Del Rey killing both of them is something I'd really like to see.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Cross-pollinating here...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...himmer-discussion-thread-28.html#post10077537


----------



## smitlick

Gregory Iron is the next man for the YLC IX


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Cross-pollinating here...
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...himmer-discussion-thread-28.html#post10077537


DeathHaze better...


Hell, the whole roster, even Kingston, better watch out!


----------



## KingCrash

Kana/SDR is an absolute must. Speaking of Sara, here's the last VDK, spoiler for those who haven't read the results from C-Rex weekend


----------



## smitlick

SDR looks really good there...


----------



## KingCrash

Next entrance in the YLC is MK McKinnan from Fight Club Pro in England.










And for Night Two 12:Large action


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

KingCrash said:


> Next entrance in the YLC is MK McKinnan from Fight Club Pro in England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Night Two 12:Large action



I wonder who will be cheered in that match? Icarus?


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Tenth Entrant into Young Lions Cup IX:*










Wil Maximo! Glad he keeps getting looks in Chikara.


*First Time Ever Match added to YLC IX: Night 1:*










Uhhh...so I guess Gargano's not in the tourney. That's really odd in my opinion, but this should be a fun, though meaningless match.


----------



## smitlick

Cool match.. Hopefully they give it some good time to put Gargano over.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Forgot this, too:


----------



## Manu_Styles

Archibald Peck is a gimmick so awesome! LOL


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

AWWW Snap. Archibald Pecks got an attorney...that probably looks something like him. So hes not in the tourney cause hes too old?


----------



## smitlick

Soldier Ant & Grizzly Redwood have been added to the 30 Man Countdown Showdown at YLC IX Night 2.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I didn't see this posted anywhere else. In a Chikara 101 thread regarding the increasingly tiny body of *Daizee Haze*, Leonard Chikarason posted a response:



> Any discussion of Daizee Haze's well-being should, first and foremost, reference the fact that she was not only struck over the head last Sunday with a chair after a hard match, but then after the main event, was manhandled by Claudio Castagnoli with perhaps the most brutal chokeslam of all time.
> 
> We're disturbed to learn that *Daizee Haze will be taking an indefinite hiatus to focus on her health and recovery*, and we expect to have comments from her partner, Sara Del Rey, to publish this coming week on our website.
> 
> I'm sure all members of the CHIKARMY join us in wishing Daizee a full recovery and return to complete health.


Sad news, but necessary in my opinion. She was starting to look frail and sickly. As apparently one of the few fans of her work, I hope she comes back healthy and motivated when she's ready.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Glad that Daizee's looking after herself.


----------



## KingCrash

Nowhere near a fan of Daizee's work, but I'm glad she's taking time off to get things in order. Now, is this just in Chikara or everywhere for her?

And I don't know if anyone's see it, but The Young Bucks have also been added to the NYC show Martyr Yourself to Caution on Sept. 18th.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

"Eat a Sandwich chants"... stay classy indy fans. Anyways, I sincerly hope for the best for Daizee and she can whatever problems she has sorted out.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Eleventh Entrant into Young Lions Cup IX:*










He's Mark Andrews. He's Welsh. That's all I know. What a weird f***ing tourney this is turning out to be.



New blog from the DOF that, among other things, gives a tiny bit of hope regarding the return of Amasis:



> *Wink Vavasseur - August 8th, 2011 - Chikara Blog *
> 
> Hello CHIKARA fans!
> 
> It's your Director of Fun, Wink Vavasseur dropping off this brand spankin' new blog for you to read! I was amazed to learn that our home video company, Smart Mark Video, kept their people up all night last Sunday just to release our "Chikarsaurus Rex" (not a real dinosaur) DVD's for mass consumption the next day. We should send them some fair-trade coffee beans the next time they pull one of those! Bravo!
> 
> Since I last wrote to you, my legions of admirers, I've been contacted by the snakiest member of the CHIKARA roster, Ophidian, who was voted into the "12 Large: Summit" championship tournament by the CHIKARA platooners. There was certainly a more worthy Osirian to replace the injured Amasis, in my opinion, but so many external forces can influence elections like this. We all remember what happened to Walter Mondale.
> 
> Anyway, Ophidian has requested more tag team matches with Hieracon, as he is set to return from the DL on August 27th. Well, sorry snakey, but that's just not in the cards ol' Wink is dealing. Since my man Hieracon didn't end up in the round-robin, I decided to send him on an extended tour overseas. In addition to pumping up his physique and honing his already-razor-sharp wrestling skills, I gave him the side mission of checking out various local cuisines across the continent for an investment opportunity I'm currently looking into. He'll be abroad for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Shortly, we should have the results of a new examination of the injured Amasis, as it is plain to see that he is the ideal tag team partner for someone like my Hieracon. Better to wait for his physical rehabilitation to be complete than go diving into something else. Hieracon and Amasis already have one point to their credit, after all.
> 
> Also, the wiring of your mouth should improve your sibilant "s," Snake Dude.
> *WV*


----------



## Tarfu

Behold the rise of British emo clones!


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Draco Malfoy in this years young lions cup...twice!


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Special 6-Man Main Event added to YLC IX (Night 1):*










Holy f*ck! Surprising, awesome match that could have some huge implications. With Del Rey & Haze gone from the BDK...could we see some new blood soon? Plus, Ick & Double C face-off the next night.


----------



## KingCrash

Weird to see Claudio with a non-BDK team, plus you have Kingston/Vin interaction which will most likely decide Block B. A lot of non-tournament matches for Night one without knowing the format of the YLC.


----------



## FITZ

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I wonder who will be cheered in that match? Icarus?


Icarus was one of the most hated guys I've ever seen the time I saw him wrestle in Chikara. I have a really hard time seeing Chikara fans cheering for him.



Tarfu said:


> Behold the rise of British emo clones!


I thought someone had posted pictures of the same guy until I saw this post.


----------



## smitlick

Milo Shizo is the 12th man in the YLC. Pretty sure hes a ROH Trainee.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

smitlick said:


> Milo Shizo is the 12th man in the YLC. Pretty sure hes a ROH Trainee.


I believe he is, too lazy to check my PWR DVD to confirm though.


----------



## KingCrash

Guess he's supposed to be a mini-version of Delirious kind of like Hallowicked/Frightmare.

And Tim Donst has been added to Night 2's Countdown Showdown.


----------



## Rickey




----------



## smitlick

Robbie Eagles of Australia has been added to the YLC


----------



## grimeycarolina

Tarfu said:


> Behold the rise of British emo clones!


for sec, i thought it was a 'before and after' proactive advertisement


----------



## geraldinhio

Rickey said:


>


 Holy fucking shit . December can't come fast enough . Joshimania is running wild .


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Sweet baby jesus. Kong/Toyota. If this show doesn't sell out the arena/have people traveling from all parts of the US and further, then I will be very very surprised. I hope he brings in Ayumi Kurihara (sp?). Does anybody know if its only gonna be Japanese women, or do u think Del Rey will be on the card. KANA/Del Rey could be insane.


----------



## Dimas75

xzeppelinfootx said:


> Does anybody know if its only gonna be Japanese women, or do u think Del Rey will be on the card. KANA/Del Rey could be insane.


Its a 3 days event, so you need a lot of people to fill up the show. And i doubt chikara has the money to fly in enough people to fill the show. So, i'm sure he will use people like Sara.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

...its gonna be three days? Wow, i did not know that. Chikara what are you gonna do for three days? Besides blow minds.


----------



## KingCrash

Well I'd assume there will be regular roster members wrestling to fill out the card, wonder where the other two nights will be held since it's pretty much confirmed that one night will be in Philly on 12/2.


----------



## smitlick

Will o' the Wisp has been added to the YLC

And this for Odyssey of the Twelth Talisman


----------



## Rickey

I love when wrestlers play multiple characters. :agree:


----------



## jawbreaker

LAWSUIT~!


----------



## KingCrash

smitlick said:


>


Probably just like with CLASH whatever fed these guys usually run in is helping out Chikara in promoting the show. Don't mind it as long as it isn't as bad at the LWA Showcase.


----------



## LariatSavage

That's a buttload of possibly horrible people to have in one match. CHIKARA rarely disappoints though, so I'll check it out.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Is that Dunn as in Dunn& Marcos. As in ring crew express. Because I secretly thought ring crew express was obariyon and kodama. Probably not, but I always kinda thought. Dunn was always entertaining though. Does anybody know of any of these guys. And Will O' The Wisp? Hardy trainee?


----------



## KingCrash

Well he wrestled Ophidian like he was on drugs on the North Carolina show, but I don't know if Hardy had anything to do with giving him the gimmick.


----------



## jawbreaker

Dunn was awesome, Marcos held him back. If that is in fact _the_ Dunn then I'm kinda interested to see what he can do.


----------



## smitlick

Tadasuke of Osaka Pro has been added to the YLC
Ophidian has been added to the countdown showdown on Night 2


----------



## WillTheBloody

jawbreaker said:


> Dunn was awesome, Marcos held him back. If that is in fact _the_ Dunn then I'm kinda interested to see what he can do.


His name is JT Dunn and he's is not the Dunn in the Ring Crew Express, unfortunately.


Here's a look at _YLC IX_ cards so far:



> *Young Lions Cup IX (Night 1)*
> Saturday, August 27th - Easton, PA
> 
> *-* *Entrant #1*: Kobald
> *-* *Entrant #2*: Chase Owens
> *-* *Entrant #3*: Jakob Hammermeier
> *-* *Entrant #4*: Mat Fitchett
> *-* *Entrant #5*: Sean South
> *-* *Entrant #6*: Green Ant
> *-* *Entrant #7*: Nick Jackson
> *-* *Entrant #8*: Gregory Iron
> *-* *Entrant #9*: MK McKinnan
> *-* *Entrant #10*: Wil Maximo
> *-* *Entrant #11*: Mark Andrews
> *-* *Entrant #12*: Milo Shizo
> *-* *Entrant #13*: Robbie Eagles
> *-* *Entrant #14*: Will o' the Wisp II
> *-* *Entrant #15*: Tadasuke
> 
> *-* *Special Main Event*: Eddie Kingston, Mike Quackenbush & Fire Ant vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Icarus & Vin Gerard
> *-* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Hallowicked [2] vs. Sara Del Rey [4]
> *-* *First Time Ever*: Matt Jackson vs. Johnny Gargano
> *-* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: UltraMantis Black [2] vs. Jigsaw [0]
> ~ _Many More Matches To Be Announced!_
> 
> 
> *Young Lions Cup IX (Night 2)*
> Sunday, August 28th - Easton, PA
> 
> *-* *Young Lions Cup IX Finals*: _Semifinal Winner #1_ vs. _Semifinal Winner #2_
> *-* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Vin Gerard [2] vs. Fire Ant [2]
> *-* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Claudio Castagnoli [2] vs. Icarus [2]
> *-* *The Countdown Showdown*: Mike Quackenbush, Delirious, Soldier Ant, Grizzly Redwood, Tim Donst, Ophidian & 24 Others in a Battle Royal!
> *-* *YLC Semifinal #2*: ?????? vs. ??????
> *-* *YLC Semifinal #1*: ?????? vs. ??????
> ~ _Many More Matches To Be Announced!_


Gotta believe Archibald Peck's getting in, so that would leave one more vacant spot in the tourney. I'd ask for guesses, but this field of entrants is so weird that it'd be almost impossible. Another Osaka agent with Tadasuke? Also, can we expect Momo no Seishun Tag versus QuackenSaw to be the red banner match of Night 2?


----------



## smitlick

You left Robbie Eagles out of the YLC... He makes 15


----------



## WillTheBloody

smitlick said:


> You left Robbie Eagles out of the YLC... He makes 15


Thanks, fixed it!

So if/when Archie gets named #16, that would put only 4 Chikara roster members in the tourney, two of which have wrestled a combined nine matches in the company. I haven't been this uninterested in an upcoming Chikara weekend in a very long time...


----------



## Emperor DC

WillTheBloody said:


> Thanks, fixed it!
> 
> So if/when Archie gets named #16, that would put only 4 Chikara roster members in the tourney, two of which have wrestled a combined nine matches in the company. I haven't been this uninterested in an upcoming Chikara weekend in a very long time...


I'm hyped for it.

A lot of new guys, but the British guys are good, and you always get a few guys that make a name for themselves.

If that happens, it gives CHIKARA a kind of first refusal on these guys for the future. 

With so many injuries happening and the potential of a guy or two leaving, it opens up spots.


----------



## LariatSavage

I'm not as stoked for YLC as I thought I would be. I'm still going to try and see it as soon as possible!


----------



## Boom Baby

heard CHIKARA will debut iPPVs soon. best news ever


----------



## KingCrash

For me I'm interested more in the curiosity factor of seeing most of these guys then anything else. And at least there's no Brendan Michael Thomas this year.


----------



## Boom Baby

that vid with aja kong is epic


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

The two most epic video packages CHIKARA has ever put out both include someone named Kong.


----------



## spawnsyxx9

Boom Baby said:


> heard CHIKARA will debut iPPVs soon. best news ever


I am intrigued that it is with GFL and not WWNLive.com


----------



## Boom Baby

^agree


----------



## KingCrash

Guess the YLC Night One will be 4 4-ways, here's the first announced:










Dasher Hatfield's been added to the Countdown Showdown, and for Odyssey of the Twelfth Talisman in Sept. it'll be Vin Gerard vs. Jigsaw in a 12: Large match.


----------



## WillTheBloody

AWESOME news from Chikara:



> Three more Chikara wrestlers will be headed to *Osaka Pro* next month: *Fire Ant*, *Green Ant* and *Eddie Kingston*! "The War King" goes to Japan!


Sort of makes Tadasuke look like a credible threat to the Cup now, with Green Ant being able to retrieve it when he goes down there.


Also, I'm much more excited about YLC9 after doing research and writing up my column. There's a lot of talent in here, and the 4-Way contests should minimize most glaring flaws. BTW, you can read the column by clicking the banner below!


----------



## smitlick

2nd 4 Way Eliminator Announced

Gregory Iron vs Chase Owens vs Wil Maximo vs Jakob Hammermeier

UltraMantis Black has been added to the countdown showdown


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Grudge Match added to Martyr Yourself to Caution:*











*The Third 4-Way Eliminator added to Young Lions Cup IX (Night 1):*










Kind of a genius match here. There's no way Nick makes it through, but South & Andrews both got blog time and Tadasuke is my dark horse pick to win this whole thing. Very intriguing. One more 4-Way left, and it looks like The Arch is forcing his way in...




> *Archibald Peck - August 17th, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> From...MY ATTORNEY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read 'em and weep.
> *AP*


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Chillingly Sincere, your next Young Lions Cup Champion.


----------



## smitlick

Announced for YLC IX Night 1

- YLC 4-Way Eliminator #4 - MK McKinnan vs Milo Shizo vs Matt Fitchett vs Archibald Peck

Announced for YLC Night 2

- Sara Del Rey has been added to the Countdown Showdown


----------



## TheAce

Archie rules, Canadians everywhere are lol'ing in thier computer chairs....Canadians are ruling indy wrestling right now. lol.


----------



## theREIGN™

Just watched Engulfed In a Fever of Spite. Fun show. Johnny Gargano is the fuckin man.


----------



## ddog121

Quack and Jigsaw v. Taylor and Gargano for the Tag Titles announced for the Brooklyn show.


----------



## DESTINADO

Going to my first CHIKARA on September 17th. I AM AMPED!


----------



## WillTheBloody

~ *Eddie Kingston* has been added to *The Countdown Showdown* on *YLC IX (Night 2)*


*12 Large: Summit Match added to Odyssey of the Twelfth Talisman:*













> *Chase Owens - August 22nd, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> On December 31, 2010 as the clock counted down to midnight, I took a moment to reflect on my career. Memories flooded my mind like flashes of light. Memories such as all the days on the road with my mentor and trainer, the legendary Ricky Morton... thoughts of how I was passed up in Tampa in favor of less talented body builders and football players. Lumbering giants who lacked the passion and dedication for this sport that I have displayed my entire life...remembrance of all the miles traveled from state to state as a 16-year-old kid. Sometimes for nothing more than the experience, a hand shack and promise.
> 
> As the clock struck midnight, I didn't just make a resolution, I made a vow. I vowed that 2011 would be the year that all my hard work would finally pay off. I promised myself that 2011 would be the year that Chase Owens make his mark in the world of Professional Wrestling...now that sworn midnight vow leads me into Easton, PA on August 27 for CHIKARA's Young Lions Cup IX.
> 
> I'm no stranger to tournaments. My father was a high school wrestling coach and I have been on the mat, competing since I was 3-years-old...as a high school senior, I was the #1 ranked wrestler in the state of Virginia. I won over 60 tournaments in my career as an amateur.
> 
> However, my tournament experience isn't just limited to the amateur ranks. In April, I won the prestigious NWA Smoky Mountain Cup by defeating the current NWA National Champion, Chance Prophet in the finals.
> 
> I understand that a lot of fans and even wrestlers in the Northeast haven't heard of me and aren't aware of my body of work...that's fine and good - but don't sleep on me. Just a couple of weeks ago in Kingsport, Davey Richards underestimated me and it almost cost him his ROH title.
> 
> This may sound like a Cinderella story, but trust me: I'm no princess. I'm the youngest and hungriest lion in the pack. I haven't wasted my time wrestling 4 days a week for the last 5 years in every small town's local armory or high school gym in the south for nothing...all the long roads that I have traveled have lead me to August 27 and 28 in Easton, PA. That weekend a young, unheralded, underestimated and overlooked lion will topple the rest of the pride. That weekend a 21-year-old kid from a small southern town will outlast a field of top notch international competition...
> 
> That weekend "The Real Deal" Chase Owens becomes the Young Lions Cup Champion.
> *CO*


----------



## ddog121

-Chuck Taylor vs. Ophidian added to the MA show, and a blog released by Ares reveals Ares vs. Sara Del Ray will be added to the card.

-JOLLY ROGER~!!! added to Countdown Showdown.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










Amazing poster! I guess this means the belt is the Chikara Grand Championship then? No Claudio on the poster, of course. Still can't believe we'll be getting The Kings in WWE soon. Gregory Iron's the only non-Roster member in the, uh, cast list, so that might bode well for him in the YLC.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Kingston should win it. Period. and definatley looking forward to the Kings in the big E.


----------



## Emperor DC

Loving the potential name.

Grand Champion of CHIKARA / CHIKARA Grand Champion sounds badass.


----------



## Meteora2004

I'm tempted to go to all three shows in Philly that weekend now.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Honest to god, I think Sara Del Rey should win it.


----------



## ddog121

Bryce Remsburg as himself on the poster made me laugh. Great poster and i think this iPPV can do 1,000+ buys.


----------



## KingCrash

Think Kingston should and will win it, and he'll do it facing Quackenbush for the first time ever.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Grudge Match added to Odyssey of the Twelfth Talisman:*











*Tag Team Match added to Martyr Yourself to Caution:*











*Making Their Chikara Return At Small But Mighty & Klunk in Love:*


----------



## WillTheBloody

Well...fuck.



> Due to the impending severe weather, please note these changes to the scheduled CHIKARA events this weekend:
> 
> *1) Our Saturday, August 27th card will now begin at 5:00 pm!*
> 
> *2) Our Sunday, August 28th card is canceled!*
> 
> We will present as many of the weekend's scheduled matches as possible tomorrow at the Palmer Center. This will be an abnormally long card as a result. Please bear with us as we attempt to make the most of this unusual situation. We will honor all tickets for the August 28th card tomorrow night instead, or for those that require a refund for tickets purchased in advance, please e-mail us directly at [email protected] with a subject line "Easton tickets" and we will reply with information about obtaining a refund. Due to this unforeseen circumstance, our Open Challenge event for August 28th must also be canceled. We apologize to everyone for the inconvenience this represents. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> *Young Lions Cup IX*
> _Saturday - 8.27.2011_
> Live @ The Palmer Center
> 4100 Green Pond Rd
> in Easton, PA!
> *The action starts @ 5:00 pm on Saturday!*


----------



## DryBones87

Hope this turns out well.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Young Lions Cup IX*
_Saturday, August 27th - Easton, PA_
Live Results ~ 5:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



_~ Thanks to *Hurricane Irene*, this year's Young Lions Cup, which was already scaled back from three nights, will now be contested on a single night! You can expect some announced matches to be dropped, but it should be craziness as usual!_

*1.* *YLC IX 4-Way Eliminator #1*: Green Ant d. Kobald, Will o' The Wisp II & Robbie Eagles (8:50). Greenie straight up runs over everyone in this match, pinning Kobald after a stiff elbow and tapping out Wisp & Eagles with the Cloverleaf. Talk about a hot start...

*2.* *YLC IX 4-Way Eliminator #2*: Jakob Hammermeier d. Obariyon, Chase Owens & Greg Iron (10:41). It seems S.A.T. member Wil Maximo was unable to make it, so Obariyon replaced him. He was the first man out though after Chase Owens caught him with an O'Connor Roll thanks to some Jakob interference. Tursas is at ringside assisting Jakob, too. Hammermeier catches Owens with a roll-up after a questionable low-blow, leaving him to face Gregory Iron. In the end, Jakob pins Iron after a hanging neckbreaker to not only defeat all three opponents as Green Ant did but advance to the semifinals as well.

*3.* *First Time Ever*: Matt Jackson d. Johnny Gargano (9:47). One half of The Young Bucks pins one half of the next challengers to the Campeonatos with a 450 Splash. Gargano doesn't exactly prove he deserved a spot in the YLC.

*4.* *YLC IX 4-Way Eliminator #3*: Archibald Peck d. Mat Fitchett, Milo Shizo & MK McKinnan (16:45). Fitchett is out first thanks to a big backbreaker from Marchie Archie and then McKinnan takes out Shizo wit ha rolling cradle, ensuring that we won't have a third straight match of someone running the table. With the cheers of the fans behind him, Peck pins MK with Unchained Melody to ensure his place in the semis.

*5.* *YLC IX 4-Way Eliminator #4*: Tadasuke d. Mark Andrews, Sean South & Nick Jackson (7:27). Osaka Pro rep Tadasuke drills Andrews with OutKast to eliminate him first. He then decks South with a hard punch, allowing Jackson to counter Straight South to a Yoshi Tonic for the second fall. In the end, Matt eats OutKast and Tadasuke moves on as the last man in the semifinals. He'll face Peck, so Greenie & Jakob will do battle once again.

*6.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Hallowicked [4] d. Sara Del Rey [4] (11:56). Wicked catches Del Rey with La Majistral to pick up two points AND claim the overall lead in the A Block, with wins over fellow two-pointers Sara and Quackenbush.

*7.* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Fire Ant [4] d. Vin Gerard [2] (11:45). The leader of The Colony picks up two more points in Block B after dropping Gerard with the Burning Hammer. With an UltraMantis loss, Fire Ant could win out and make the finals. However, Eddie Kingston is still in control of his own destiny; with Gerard & Del Rey now tethered with losses, he is the only undefeated competitor left in the entire tourney.

_~ Intermission ~_

*8.* *YLC IX Semifinal #1*: Green Ant d. Jakob Hammermeier (2:30). Before the match begins, Tursas attacks Greenie on the floor! More interference is attempted, but Jakob accidentally runs into Tursas! Green Ant rolls Hammermeier up for three, advancing to the finals.

*9.* *YLC IX Semifinal #2*: Tadasuke vs. Archibald Peck (9:03). Tadasuke immediately establishes himself as the bad dude here, throwing fans hats and showing no amusement in regards to Archie's antics. Tadasuke manages to upend Peck with a stiff punch and OutKast, earning a finals meeting with a badly-beaten Green Ant as a result. Remember: it was Green Ant who pinned Tadasuke in the 2010 King of Trios Semifinals.

_~ *Pinkie Sanchez* runs out and is livid out being omitted from this year's Young Lions Cup tournament. *UltraMantis Black* arrives, still hellbent on destroying the BDK on his warpath to Ares! The match is on!_

*10.* *CHIKARA vs. BDK*: UltraMantis Black d. Pinkie Sanchez (5:15). Pinkie falls to the Praying Mantis Bomb in fast fashion. Afterwards, Mantis once again challenges Ares to a future contest.

*11.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Icarus [4] d. Claudio Castagnoli [2] (12:45). Icarus pins Claudio with his feet on the ropes to earn two more points. That makes three in-ring tournament losses for Castagnoli. No one else in the entire 12 Large has more than one. Yikes.

*12.* *Special Tag Match*: The Young Bucks d. Obariyon & Kodama (11:18). More Bang For Your Buck seals the victory for Matt & Nick, who gain a point towards a title shot in the process.

_~ Main event is up next, so that means the Special 12 Large 6-Man, The Countdown Showdown and the 12 Large: Summit Match between Jigsaw & UltraMantis Black were all casualties of the hurricane. Could we see some sort of big, two-disc $20 release for this event? We shall see..._

*13.* *Young Lions Cup IX Finals*: Tadasuke d. Green Ant (9:35). In a shocking finale, Tadasuke finishes Green Ant like everyone else: a hard right hand and Outkast! Tadasuke becomes the 15th YLC Champion and very first oversees holder of The Cup. Big congratulations to that man! With Green Ant headed to Osaka Pro next month with Fire Ant & Eddie Kingston, you can bet he'll be gunning to bring the title back home to Chikara!


----------



## Dimas75

Surprising winner, i dont think anyone saw that coming.

I wonder how the quality of the matches were, i notice a lot of matches are under 10 minutes. But thats understandable due to the unusual circumstances.


----------



## Berringer

Considering they had to condense the two night event, things seem to have turned out fairly well. I'll definitely be picking up the show when it hits DVD.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Hell yea Bucks vs Batiri...Sounds like a good event. Would've been cool if they still fit the showdown on there.


----------



## jawbreaker

Didn't the hurricane hit PA last night? Why couldn't they have run today's show?


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Young Lions Cup 9* results are complete now. Just as crazy as Tadasuke winning is the fact that he beat FOUR dudes with the same move. Every year there's someone who pins, like, three or four guys with the same thing...but never four.


Also...THEY FINALLY ADDED IT! The night before the iPPV:



> *Cibernetico: The Animated Series*
> _Saturday, November 12th_
> Easton, PA


----------



## KingCrash

Thought they would change Klunk In Love to the Cibernetico, but still glad they're having it. I guess this year it'll be Team Green Ant vs. Team Tursas.


----------



## edge87

I thought the show called, "No Safety in Numbers" was going to be the Cibernetico. The title strays away from the Batman theme, but the it fits the concept of the match itself.


----------



## WillTheBloody

edge87 said:


> I thought the show called, "No Safety in Numbers" was going to be the Cibernetico. *The title strays away from the Batman theme*, but the it fits the concept of the match itself.


They're still keeping with the past Batman theme as well as the current event title trend of cartoon shows. "Batman: The Animated Series" is one of my favorite televisions shows ever, too. Also, the Batstreak ended in '09, when they put on Cibernetico Increible.


*Singles Match added to Odyssey of the Twelfth Talisman*:


----------



## KingCrash

Gargano/Rockett should be good.

Not good, today's blog indicates that Sinn Bodhi will be coming back for at least one more match with UltraMantis Black. Hopefully with the roll he's on UMB will crush Sinn quick.

And Will you might need to change the 12 Large graphic on the front page, you're shorting Icarus 2 points.


----------



## FITZ

Meteora2004 said:


> I'm tempted to go to all three shows in Philly that weekend now.


Do it.



jawbreaker said:


> Didn't the hurricane hit PA last night? Why couldn't they have run today's show?


I live in Philly and a lot of the people in the surrounding area didn't have power. Also they probably weren't sure what the damage would be like on Sunday.

I haven't been following Chikara all that much but I have to say I'm really excited for High Noon and Joshimania in December.


----------



## edge87

This is a sketch of what the YLC DVD cover will look like. It looks like they had to do a redesign because of the impromptu changes.


----------



## KingCrash

Much better then Sinn/UMB singles.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Crossbones? Blind Rage? HYDRA? Someone less exciting?


----------



## Emperor DC

Maybe someone from the Wrestle Factory?


----------



## smitlick

Crossbones would be cool

Also

- Toshie Uematsu will return for JoshiMania
- Added to 17/9 is


----------



## smitlick

added to 18/9


----------



## smitlick

Added to 18/9


----------



## KingCrash

You could have given me 10 guesses and I still wouldn't have gotten Tursas and Donst facing the Bucks. Don't know about the match, but if the Bucks get another point and get closer to a Bucks/F.I.S.T. tag title match, then I'm fine with it.


----------



## DryBones87

what ever happened with that video game


----------



## KaijuFan

I may be a little behind (haven't had a PC in a month) but has anyone seen Quackenbush vs Ophidian from a Deamon In His Pocket? I was fucking blown away, I can't think of a better match this year off the top of my head, Chikara or otherwise.



TaylorFitz said:


> I haven't been following Chikara all that much but I have to say I'm really excited for High Noon and Joshimania in December.


You better be fucking coming to the Everett show =D


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm way more behind than you (finally finished Operation Big Freeze yesterday!) but I'll make a point of watching that match.


----------



## edge87

KaijuFan said:


> I may be a little behind (haven't had a PC in a month) but has anyone seen Quackenbush vs Ophidian from a Deamon In His Pocket? I was fucking blown away, I can't think of a better match this year off the top of my head, Chikara or otherwise.


I was there live and it was epic. You are right. It was one of the best matches this year.


----------



## KingCrash

KaijuFan said:


> I may be a little behind (haven't had a PC in a month) but has anyone seen Quackenbush vs Ophidian from a Deamon In His Pocket? I was fucking blown away, I can't think of a better match this year off the top of my head, Chikara or otherwise.


It was great but I liked the tournament match between Quackenbush and Hallowicked a little better then Quack/Ophidian. Most motivated I've seen Hallowicked singles-wise in a bit.


----------



## FITZ

KaijuFan said:


> I may be a little behind (haven't had a PC in a month) but has anyone seen Quackenbush vs Ophidian from a Deamon In His Pocket? I was fucking blown away, I can't think of a better match this year off the top of my head, Chikara or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> You better be fucking coming to the Everett show =D


I live like 6 and a half hours away from there where I am in Philly and even if I was home for school it would be about a 3 and a half to four hour drive from Albany. They would need a pretty fucking awesome card for that to happen.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*12 Large: Summit Match added to Martyr Yourself to Caution:*











Also.......


----------



## KaijuFan

WillTheBloody said:


> *12 Large: Summit Match added to Martyr Yourself to Caution:*


----------



## Emperor DC

So, unless I have missed something, the Worldwide Media thing was not explained, was it?

If so, is this leading to the unveiling of the next big story arc for next season or what?


----------



## smitlick

If this match has been posted I completely ignored your post so im sorry

Added to 17/9


----------



## KaijuFan

Awwwwyeah, Dasher Red Sox references incoming


----------



## smitlick

Added to 7/10


----------



## DryBones87

I hate looking at that picture of Icarus and his pre-teen goatee


----------



## Saint 17

Icarus looks like such a tool it's laughable, haha.


----------



## smitlick

Added to 8/10










Also

- Commando Bolshoi has been added to JoshiMania


----------



## Emperor DC

Frank Talent passed away yesterday. Went to a lot of CHIKARA shows and was very involved in the political side of running a CHIKARA show in his district, as well as appearing on some shows, like when Icarus, in an incredible moment, said "I HATE YOU FRANK TALENT!"


----------



## WillTheBloody

Great to see Iron added to the roster page! He replaces Madison Eagles, who I'm sure will be back once she is at full health again.


----------



## smitlick

Not to surprising seeing as how hes on the High Noon Poster.


----------



## KingCrash

Nice to see Iron on the roster, maybe he'll get a chance at the YLC in Season 11.


----------



## Bobdoyle

Why did Chikara create the worst possible drawing for his character page?


----------



## KingCrash

Match added for 10/7










For 10/8











And for Maiden Flight of the Great Condor on 10/30 it's WilltheBloody's third favorite wrestler coming to Chikara:


----------



## ddog121

oh man, could you imagine how excited WilltheBloody would be if Sami Callihan and Davey Richard also come into Chikara lol. They're probably gonna do Edwards vs. Kingston which could be a great match.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

KingCrash said:


> For 10/8


To quote the man on my avatar.


"Ahhhh, here we go!"



SDR better watch herself.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> And for Maiden Flight of the Great Condor on 10/30 it's WilltheBloody's third favorite wrestler coming to Chikara:





ddog121 said:


> oh man, could you imagine how excited WilltheBloody would be if Sami Callihan and Davey Richard also come into Chikara lol. They're probably gonna do Edwards vs. Kingston which could be a great match.


HEYHEYHEY...Don't mess with the volcano gentlemen, 'cause I will go Pompeii on your...butts. 

ddog, Callihan's actually been in Chikara and was going to have a consistent role in the company last year. However, thanks to a disgusting CZW storyline, cooler heads prevailed and Callihan is still a step or two outside of my favoritest promotion. The thought of him on the Roster still gives me shivers.

And call me crazy, but Edwards/Kingston could be really fun. E-Double's biggest weaknesses are selling, lack of character and a constant need to be on offense. King doesn't have any of those hangups; the man sells offense like nobody's business. However, Kingston has a relatively low gas tank, so Edwards can pick up the physical slack there. Plus: it's a Battle of Eddies! Or something...


----------



## jawbreaker

Callihan was the original Vokoder, right?
That would explain why Vokoder sucked at first.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Kana vs Del Rey? Awesome. Mantis vs Gerard? The two most devious men in CHIKARA, don't mind if i do. As far as Edwards coming in, random as hell. Hes been great this year though so I can only expect good things. I'd rather see him go one on one with the likes of Frightmare, Gargano, Gerard, or even Hallowicked before Kingston. But it'll probably be Kingston and i'm sure itll be good.


----------



## Bobdoyle

jawbreaker said:


> Callihan was the original Vokoder, right?
> That would explain why Vokoder sucked at first.


Pretty sure the original Vokoder was Tim Donst

Also, I hope Edwards doesn't have to carry Kingston in a match


----------



## WillTheBloody

Bobdoyle said:


> Pretty sure the original Vokoder was Tim Donst
> 
> Also, I hope Edwards doesn't have to carry Kingston in a match


Everything about this post is wrong.

Callihan worked as Vökoder originally. Allegedly, Quack got wind of a storyline involving Sami and slitting someone's wrist in CZW and decided it should be Donst.

Edwards can't carry a personality, let alone another wrestler in a match. King is 8x the wrestler E-Double is. You've probably just seen Edwards jump around and do high spots and throw chops. You might think that's wrestling if you've never seen it before. Kingston is a fat New Yorker who makes you CARE about matches, who sells limb damage like death and cuts promos as if written by a legendary screenwriter. In short, f*** Eddie "Eddie Edwards" Edwards.

[RIP CZWFans]


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

^ this

Thats why Will runs shit round hurrr.


----------



## edge87

ddog121 said:


> oh man, could you imagine how excited WilltheBloody would be if Sami Callihan and Davey Richard also come into Chikara lol. They're probably gonna do Edwards vs. Kingston which could be a great match.


It would be a Trios of Horrors. 

I am so glad the Eddie "Eddie Edwards" Edwards has leapt off of Twitter and on here. 

As for Mr. Personality, a match vs Wicked, Obariyon (random I know), Fire Ant, or Jigsaw would be a good match. Kingston destroying Edwards would be fun.


----------



## KingCrash

WillTheBloody said:


> [RIP CZWFans]


Stupid Marked Out Board. Can't take a joke or 70,000.

Didn't know that the wrist slit angle between Havoc and Callihan was the thing that cost Sami a shot in Chikara. I'd thought it would be for competing in something called The Devil Wears Prada Deathmatch. That really didn't lead to anything except a bad COD match between the two.

Edwards and Kingston would be a good match though with the roll he's been on Gargano would be an interesting choice. Don't know how the two would mesh though. By the time 2011 is over Kingston might run over the entire ROH roster if this keeps up. Still hope for a Mike Bennett appearance so Kingston could squash him in 30 seconds.


----------



## Bobdoyle

WillTheBloody said:


> Edwards can't carry a personality, let alone another wrestler in a match. King is 8x the wrestler E-Double is. You've probably just seen Edwards jump around and do high spots and throw chops. You might think that's wrestling if you've never seen it before. Kingston is a fat New Yorker who makes you CARE about matches, who sells limb damage like death and cuts promos as if written by a legendary screenwriter. In short, f*** Eddie "Eddie Edwards" Edwards.
> 
> [RIP CZWFans]


(I don't care much for teh Vokoder thing so I won't address it)

King 8x the wrestler Edwards is? Eddie Kingston is nothing more that a tubby guy people like because he's "kinda stiff". I just watched his match vs Jigsaw, he was blown up before he even started working heat on Jig.

King sells limb damage? The last I checked he's been pushed as an unstoppable monster for the past few months, not much selling going on/

I used to be a fan of Kingston until I realized he was an average worker who was just out of shape.

I'd say Edwards is one of the few guys in ROH that still knows how to work a match, an average Eddie Edwards match doesn't have the traditonal 500 finishers. Also watch his match vs Hero, he sold his arm the entire match.

You may hate Edwards but to say Kingston is a better worker is insane.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Bobdoyle said:


> I'd say Edwards is one of the few guys in ROH that still knows how to work a match.


Even Richards has learned in Japan how to do a match, but Edwards? don't make me laugh.


----------



## jawbreaker

the "correct" number of finishers doesn't make a match good. Edwards can't structure for shit and never ever makes his opponent look good.

Also, Kingston sells limb damage amazingly. Watch his matches with Claudio from 09 or Danielson last year (in which he outwrestled Danielson). He works his character into matches beautifully, and can tell a story like few others. He's a phenomenal wrestler. Yes, he's overweight and has no stamina, but apart from that he's absolutely amazing.

People who like Eddie Edwards and not Eddie Kingston are the cancer that is killing indy wrestling.


----------



## smitlick

Fighter Daron said:


> Even Richards has learned in Japan how to do a match, but Edwards? don't make me laugh.


I don't really understand this comment? Eddies worked for ages in Japan..

Also Kingston really isn't as good as everyone says. He works well for Chikara because hes bigger than pretty much all bar one/two workers. Other than that hes been carried by Hero/Generico/Danielson to good matches. He regularly looks lazy/sloppy and struggles for a believable finishing manuever.



Madison Eagles vs Kana has been added to Small But Mighty


----------



## WillTheBloody

Bobdoyle said:


> Eddie Kingston is nothing more that a tubby guy people like because he's "kinda stiff".


That's not...*sigh*. Did you even read my post? Did I mention "stiff worker" anywhere in there? Kingston doesn't work any stiffer than Davey, Eddie, Sami, Roddy, etc. Now, he's had some high-profile violent moments against Tim Donst and Shane Storm. Overall though, he's as stiff as any other strike-heavy, Japan-influenced worker.



Bobdoyle said:


> King sells limb damage? The last I checked he's been pushed as an unstoppable monster for the past few months, not much selling going on.


Good fucking grief. You haven't actually WATCHED any of his matches, have you? :no: King almost always fights from behind. Just look at his seven minute match with Adam Cole from C-Rex II: an innocuous match without much fanfare. Kingston took an early advantage but Cole started working his leg. You wanna know what Eddie did? Sold that fucking leg the entirety of the contest. It even played a roll in the finishing stretch. He won the match (UNSTOPPABLE!!!1!) and sold his leg out the damn door. You just won't find workers who do that anymore. You will, however, find a plethora willing to "work" for 40 minutes and, once the match is over, cartwheel out the door like the previous hour meant absolutely nothing.



Bobdoyle said:


> I'd say Edwards is one of the few guys in ROH that still knows how to work a match


I've never seen a shred of evidence that Edwards EVER knew how to work. He magically shifted from uninteresting jobber, to randomly-paired tag partnered, to elite teammate to World Champion without ever actually doing much different. It's mind-boggling. The only thing that's changed is that his match times have gotten longer and he uses the Single Leg Crab Achilles Lock now.



Bobdoyle said:


> You may hate Edwards but to say Kingston is a better worker is insane.


Depends on your definition of "work". If it's the running and jumping and falling and screaming, then yes, Kingston could never compete with Special Ed in that department. But if, like me, your definition goes beyond thoughtless, superficial moves, then we are in disagreement. Stiffness is not "work", chief. Selling...making people give a shit long after you've stopped wrestling...is work. It comes down to this: a seven minute Kingston match has more quality "work" than a hour draw involving Edwards.


----------



## Emperor DC

jawbreaker said:


> the "correct" number of finishers doesn't make a match good. Edwards can't structure for shit and never ever makes his opponent look good.
> 
> Also, Kingston sells limb damage amazingly. Watch his matches with Claudio from 09 or Danielson last year (in which he outwrestled Danielson). He works his character into matches beautifully, and can tell a story like few others. He's a phenomenal wrestler. Yes, he's overweight and has no stamina, but apart from that he's absolutely amazing.
> 
> *People who like Eddie Edwards and not Eddie Kingston are the cancer that is killing indy wrestling.*


That's a bit fucking stupid, to be fair.

I get your point and that's fine, but come the fuck on.

We all know Gabe Sapolsky is killing Independent Wrestling.


----------



## Fighter Daron

smitlick said:


> I don't really understand this comment? Eddies worked for ages in Japan..


Ahm, Davey has learned, Eddie hasn't.


----------



## Bobdoyle

smitlick said:


> I don't really understand this comment? Eddies worked for ages in Japan..
> 
> Also Kingston really isn't as good as everyone says. He works well for Chikara because hes bigger than pretty much all bar one/two workers. Other than that hes been carried by Hero/Generico/Danielson to good matches. He regularly looks lazy/sloppy and struggles for a believable finishing manuever.
> 
> 
> 
> Madison Eagles vs Kana has been added to Small But Mighty


Exactly.

In any other indy besides Chikara, he's just an average out of shape guy

He stands out in Chiikara because he doesn't have a gimmick.

Kingston has been the John Cena of Chikara for almost a year now. I'm pretty sure the only matches he lost in recent memory (excluding Danielson) were to Claudio.

But apparently he's a better worker than Edwards. Stopping work for CZW and IWA shutting down was the worse thing that could happen to Kingston


----------



## Bobdoyle

smitlick said:


> I don't really understand this comment? Eddies worked for ages in Japan..
> 
> Also Kingston really isn't as good as everyone says. The entire 12 Large Summitt is pretty much guaranteed to have King in the finals. He works well for Chikara because hes bigger than pretty much all bar one/two workers. Other than that hes been carried by Hero/Generico/Danielson to good matches. He regularly looks lazy/sloppy and struggles for a believable finishing manuever.
> 
> 
> 
> Madison Eagles vs Kana has been added to Small But Mighty


Exactly.

In any other indy besides Chikara, he's just an average out of shape guy

He stands out in Chiikara because he doesn't have a gimmick.

Kingston has been the John Cena of Chikara for almost a year now. I'm pretty sure the only matches he lost in recent memory (excluding Danielson) were to Claudio.

But apparently he's a better worker than Edwards. Stopping work for CZW and IWA shutting down was the worse thing that could happen to Kingston


----------



## FITZ

So will Yoshimania be worth $60 for a front row ticket? 

Oh and Eddie Edwards is a former world champion because he's super over in New York, ROH's biggest market. And he's so over there because he wrestled a ladder match with a broken arm. I love Edwards despite all his flaws but Ladder Wars is what made him a main eventer.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Yeh that is pretty insane wrestling a ladder war in ROH with a broken friggin arm. And ive had a broken arm twice, you wouldnt wanna be doing spots with a broken arm, thats asking for big big trouble.


----------



## jawbreaker

Bobdoyle said:


> Exactly.
> 
> In any other indy besides Chikara, he's just an average out of shape guy
> 
> He stands out in Chiikara because he doesn't have a gimmick.
> 
> Kingston has been the John Cena of Chikara for almost a year now. I'm pretty sure the only matches he lost in recent memory (excluding Danielson) were to Claudio.
> 
> But apparently he's a better worker than Edwards. Stopping work for CZW and IWA shutting down was the worse thing that could happen to Kingston


He wins all the time, therefore he sucks? this sounds like Crabtree's oversimplification of my anti-WGTT argument, only I don't think he'd go that far.

Also Kingston was great in his last ROH run but the bookers never ever got behind him. And he was obviously great in CZW and IWA.


----------



## WillTheBloody

TaylorFitz said:


> So will Yoshimania be worth $60 for a front row ticket?


Good lord, $60?! Does it come with bonus stuff like with DGUSA? That's a fairly steep price, but I guess you are getting to see some true Joshi legends.



TaylorFitz said:


> Oh and Eddie Edwards is a former world champion because he's super over in New York, ROH's biggest market. And he's so over there because he wrestled a ladder match with a broken arm. I love Edwards despite all his flaws but Ladder Wars is what made him a main eventer.


That...makes a lot of sense actually. I always forget the sheer amount of "fed cred" he garnered in that match, probably because I've never seen it.



Bobdoyle said:


> Exactly.
> 
> In any other indy besides Chikara, he's just an average out of shape guy
> 
> He stands out in Chiikara because he doesn't have a gimmick.
> 
> Kingston has been the John Cena of Chikara for almost a year now. I'm pretty sure the only matches he lost in recent memory (excluding Danielson) were to Claudio.
> 
> But apparently he's a better worker than Edwards. Stopping work for CZW and IWA shutting down was the worse thing that could happen to Kingston


This...I can't even...ugh. This is why I don't get into e-beefs anymore. I haven't the energy to swat all these brainless mosquito comments away. You win. Bland, Fit Eddie is clearly better than the Fat, Fascinating one because......I don't know, he's booked more or something.

For the record, I don't think Eddie Kingston is God's gift to wrasslin'. As a total package I think he's a good worker, not great. But I like him a little extra because the nuances he accentuates are some of the ones I find most interesting in wrestlers. Extreme anguish. Seething passion. Tortured promos. His style resonates with me.


----------



## Bobdoyle

Well I think King is an out of shape mediocre worker at best overhyped because he works "stiff"

Let's agree to disagree and move on


----------



## jawbreaker

I'm cool with moving on as long as you recognize that nobody likes Kingston because he is "stiff" and you're coming across as willfully ignoring arguments right now.


----------



## KingCrash

The knock on Kingston's stamina is true and it's one of the few reasons he isn't in more feds tearing it up right now. That and his personal issues that crop up sometimes are really the only things holding him back. His selling of his leg since Gerard attacked him began has been great and his promos usually run circles around most others. 


All this Kingston talk aside, you know a random guy I just thought that I'd like to work with Eddie Edwards? Green Ant. And has there been any news about Brodie Lee finishing the rest of his 12:Large matches since he appeared in DGUSA last weekend?


----------



## grimeycarolina

TaylorFitz said:


> So will Yoshimania be worth $60 for a front row ticket?


don't be cheap.


----------



## Bobdoyle

jawbreaker said:


> I'm cool with moving on as long as you recognize that nobody likes Kingston because he is "stiff" and you're coming across as willfully ignoring arguments right now.


Nobody here maybe

The irony is your post is staggering but w/e
You like Kingston, I don't let's leave it at that


----------



## smitlick

Has been added to Klunk In Love.


Also 
Meiko Satomura has been added to JoshiMania.


----------



## smitlick

Added to Small But Mighty
- Eddie Kingston vs Kobald

Added to No Safety In Numbers
- Serena Deeb


----------



## WillTheBloody

....oh my word.




> *Archibald Peck - September 15th, 2011 - Chikara Blog*​
> Oh, dear. Dear, oh, dear, oh, dear. Woe is me, even! (Reminder to self: Inquire about 7-11 sponsorship. I have, after all, been unable to get rid of this “big gulp” in my throat for days – may as well profit from it.)
> 
> There can be no doubt Marchie Archie, CHIKARA’s resident conductor of electricity, possesses intellectual prowess tantamount to Dr. Emmett Brown sitting aboard Brainiac’s starship in a t-shirt of Einstein sticking his tongue out while watching Baby Geniuses on LaserDisc. Mere misgivings become mighty matters in such a mind. On this occasion, however, the mighty matters are being mulled over not by the master maestro but his muse – indeed, March Madness’ very heart and soul: the lovely Veronica.
> 
> I have said before that you do not want to see Veronica when she is angry; that being the case, you do not want to see her now. And not for aesthetic reasons. Even when contorted to express the most extreme of enmity, hers is a countenance which would make Helen of Troy self-conscious. But scorn on that same face is enough to turn a man to stone, evoking memories of Medusa instead. (Medusa of Greek antiquity – not to be confused with former WCW Cruiserweight Champion of American antiquity, Madusa.)
> 
> Understandably, Veronica is nary pleased to be associated with a loser. A woman of her caliber deserves only the finest at her side. (As a professional associate, that is. That is what I was talking about – nothing more. We are just friends, Veronica and I. Why would one think anything else?) As such, my recent loss has brought great shame upon this opera house. There is no use in trying to explain to her the disruption in the space-time continuum – it must be atoned for...in the form of a gift.
> 
> *Veronica lost her smile at Young Lions Cup IX, but she gets it back at "Small But Mighty" when March Madness debuts...our new mascot*!
> 
> AP


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

DRAGON DRAGON!!!!

...is my official guess


----------



## ddog121

Serena Deeb is signed for Reading on October 29


----------



## smitlick

^ yep already posted that


Jessie McKay vs Madison Eagles added to Klunk In Love


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Odyssey of the Twelfth Talisman*
_Saturday, September 17th - Brockton, MA_
Live Results ~ 7:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *Grudge Match #1*: Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton d. Obariyon & Kodama (7:41). The Throwbacks get a huge win over the perpetual thorn in their sides, The Batiri. Dasher planted one of the nefarious Batiri with the Suicide Squeeze and Sugar came off the top with the Elbow Drop for the victory. This gives The 'Backs two points headed into their big tag match tomorrow against The Colony.

*2.* *Special Singles Match*: Johnny Gargano d. Marshe Rockett (9:30). Gargano pins Rockett with the Hurts Donut.

*3.* *NE Showcase*: JT Dunn, Doug Summers, Amber & Da Hoodz d. Todd Sople, Triplelicious, Buddy Romano & The Minute Men (20:06). Dunn gets the pinfall for his team in an exciting contest, catching Devin Blaze of the Minute Men with The Juice for the win.

*4.* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Jigsaw [2] d. Vin Gerard [2] (12:48). Jig drills Gerard with First Flash, earning his first two points in the tourney. Vin's loss further cements Kingston as top dog in Block B.

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *RDV Winners Collide*: Chuck Taylor d. Ophidian (14:16). An Awful Waffle makes F.I.S.T. 2-0 tonight. Ophidian continues to slide headed into tomorrow night's 12 Large: Summit match.

*6.* *Grudge Match #2*: Sara Del Rey d. Ares (16:40). In a long contest, Del Rey makes Ares tap out in a Triangle Choke, getting revenge against her former BDK overlord.

*7.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Mike Quackenbush [4] d. Icarus [4] (6:59). Quack taps out his former student with The Chikara Special to take the points lead in Block A!

*8.* *CHIKARA vs. BDK*: Fire, Soldier & Green Ant d. Tim Donst, Jakob Hammermeier & Tursas (17:11). Jakob gets pinned with the Ant Hill as The Colony continues to prove why they are the King of Trios. The Bruderschaft is winless on the night and, without Cesaro Claudio, they may finally be on the path to eradication.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Martyr Yourself to Caution*
_Saturday, September 18th - Manhattan, NY_
Live Results ~ 7:00 Bell Time​


Spoiler: Full Results



*1.* *12 Large: Summit A Block*: Sara Del Rey [6] d. Ophidian [0] (13:59). Del Rey is now tied with Quackenbush at the top of Block A with six points after she pinned Ophidian with the Royal Butterfly Suplex in what was called a great match. Hallowicked is still the master of his own fate though, holding wins over Sara and Quack with the same number of losses.

*2.* *Special Tag Match #1*: Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton d. Soldier Ant & Green Ant (17:43). THEY'VE DONE IT! Hatfield catches Soldier Ant with a small package for the victory, giving The Throwbacks three points and a future title shot for the first time in their careers!

*3.* *Unfinished Business #1*: Gregory Iron d. Icarus (8:16). iron wins the rubber match, pinning Icarus after a flying sunset flip.

*4.* *Special Tag Match #2*: The Young Bucks d. Tim Donst & Tursas (15:24). Nick & Matt defeat the Bruderschaft team after More Bang For Your Buck, giving them two points toward a shot at the Campeonatos in another great match. QuackenSaw are suddenly feeling the heat: F.I.S.T. challenges tonight, Momo no Seishun Tag & The Throwbacks have already earned future shots and The Jacksons are right on everyone's tails!

_~ Intermission ~_

*5.* *Unfinished Business #2*: Ares w/ Delirious d. Marshe Rockett (8:18). Interference from Delirious allows the BDK leader to hit the Toblerone Driver for the victory.

_~ After the match, *UltraMantis Black* and *Hallowicked* run down! Mantis obliterates *Ares*! They plead with *Delirious* to recognize them, trying to break the spell Ares has him under. Just as it seems Delirious is starting to come around, *Sinn Bodhi* and *The Batiri* run down and attack before the start of their huge eight-man war! The Envoy are beaten down until...*IT'S CROSSBONES!* Mantis's right hand man in the Neo Solar Temple returns to assist The Envoy as their mystery partner!_

*6.* *8-Man Grudge Match*: The Spectral Envoy & Crossbones d. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri (11:25). After a wild fight, UltraMantis destroys Bodhi with Cosmic Doom to give Bones, Wicked, Frightmare and himself the victory!

*7.* *Campeonatos de Parejas*: Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano d. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw© (11:07). Derek Sabato is our referee here. QuackenSaw come out on FIRE, pinning Gargano with a Double Stomp / Jig N' Tonic combination in less than two minutes! However, Taylor fakes a low blow and Sabato buys it, evening the score! In the end, Johnny Gargano locked the Gargano Escape on Jigsaw and he failed to, well, escape the hold. Jigsaw taps out and F.I.S.T. become the ninth Campeones de Parejas in Chikara history!

*8.* *12 Large: Summit B Block*: Eddie Kingston [8] d. Fire Ant [4] (22:27). "The Last of a Dying Breed" locks up Block B in dramatic fashion, barely getting past Fire Ant in one of the toughest matches of his career. It took Sliding D to finally put the former YLC champion down. Kingston is the first man to make it into the finals, as it is now statistically impossible for anyone else to catch him.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

FIST?!? WHAT !?! Sweet jesus i didnt see that coming.


----------



## KingCrash

No real surprises for me (except the good one of UMB's 4th man) but seems like a good show. Vin is definitely going to play spoiler by trying to injure Kingston even more in their match, and the tag champs might not even make it to High Noon with the belts.


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> No real surprises for me (except the good one of UMB's 4th man) but seems like a good show. Vin is definitely going to play spoiler by trying to injure Kingston even more in their match, and the tag champs might not even make it to High Noon with the belts.


Yeah, I feel like F.I.S.T. won't have a long reign. Seeing as _Klunk in Love_ will be my first ever live Chikara show, I'm really hoping Chucky & Johnny defend the belts both times that weekend. However, I have a feeling that Momo no Seishun Tag will get their title match in NC and The Backs will get theirs at the end of October. *sigh*


----------



## KingCrash

Well they'll definitely defend it at Small But Mighty seeing how that needs a main event but if Kotoge and Harada win wouldn't they have to defend at Klunk In Love? Unless they're going to come back for High Noon and get the belts because Taylor & Gargano won't be there. And if they don't win the titles, who do they face for Klunk In Love?


----------



## Fighter Daron

Therefore, Eddie Kingston is in the final waiting for the winner of Quackenbush/Del Rey, too much Faces.


----------



## KingCrash

Should be fine, story writes itself if it's Del Rey vs. Kingston and with Quack/Kingston it'll be the first ever singles meeting between the two. And don't forget Hallowicked since he's technically in the lead and has lots of history with Kingston.

And it's official for Small But Mighty


----------



## Fighter Daron

Campeonatos de parejas are on the line?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Fighter Daron said:


> Campeonatos de parejas are on the line?


Yeah, Kotoge & Harada earned a shot after winning the final three falls of a Tag Gauntlet at _Trios_.


----------



## smitlick

added to klunk in love


----------



## Manu_Styles

Both matches look great good choice Gargano & Taylor as Campeones de Parejas.


----------



## KingCrash

Block A action as the co-leaders tangle at Small But Mighty:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

KingCrash said:


> Block A action as the co-leaders tangle at Small But Mighty:


As awesome as Quack/Kingston could be.


I really want Sara Del Rey to win this match. And the tourney.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Would be something if Del Rey won the finals, but I am a Kingston mark so I am hoping he wins. Both are fine.


----------



## smitlick

Mayumi Ozaki has been added to JoshiMania

Added to Klunk In Love


----------



## FITZ

I feel like whoever wins the Quack/Del Rey match will be the one challenging Kingston. Both are really interesting match ups to have at High Noon. I kind of want it to be Del Rey as that would create the ultimate underdog match as she tries to take out Kingston who has been booked really strong recently.

I have to say after watching some King if Trios and looking into what's going to happen at High Noon I'm really tempted to just go on a buying spree at Smart Mark and make a huge Chikara order. If they had a sale running I probably would. If they don't have one running by the time I go the CZW show in a couple of weeks I might just go crazy at the Smart Mark merchandise table.


----------



## FITZ

Smart Mark read my fucking mind (or post) they just put up a sale...

Well this sucks. Smart Mark is based in PA, meaning that since I'm getting it shipped to my apartment here I have to pay sales tax 

I'm picking up The Best of 2010 as it seems to be the best way to see the highlights of everything that's happened with Chikara last year and I also ordered The Young Lions Cup and Nights 1 and 2 of Chikarasauras Rex. I want to be caught up on what's going on at the before High Noon. If I like the shows I might be able to pick up the most recent ones before High Noon as well.


----------



## smitlick

Added to Small But Mighty


----------



## PulseGlazer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTOGRAPHED...ltDomain_0&hash=item415daf2918#ht_1843wt_1270

Thinking about bidding on this. Lots of cool/rare signatures in there.


----------



## KingCrash

Added to Small But Mighty for the final is a weird 8 man (and woman) tag:










And for Klunk In Love is perhaps and even weirder trios tag:


----------



## smitlick

- Gami has been added to JoshiMania
- The Countdown Showdown has been added to No Safety in Numbers


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

YES, countdown showdown in this beast. I wonder if Crossbones was suppose to return here originally The YLC Countdon Showdown that is.


----------



## FITZ

The Countdown Showdown should be a blast to watch. I'll have to make the hour and a half drive to be at the show now.


----------



## geraldinhio

Someone please explain the countdown showdown.


----------



## KingCrash

It's pretty much a Royal Rumble with people coming out every 30 seconds and the winner gets a "Golden Opportunity", which is open ended so it could be a match with a hated rival, a shot at the Young Lions Cup, or whatever. Last time Johnny Gargano won and used it to get a shot at the YLC vs. Frightmare. Should be a lot of fun like the last one.


----------



## Obfuscation

Finally. After over a year of wondering what that match was, I now know. Oh how I need to see so much Chikara from these last two seasons.


----------



## Bobdoyle

geraldinhio said:


> Someone please explain the countdown showdown.


Royal Rumble


----------



## smitlick

Added to Klunk In Love


----------



## edge87

smitlick said:


> Added to Klunk In Love


Holy Obscure Atomico, Batman! It is a random one, but it still sounds good.


----------



## KingCrash

Not that random in terms of three of the have/had issues with the BDK, certainly makes more sense then The Colony and _Jessie McKay_ teaming against them.

And the first match set for the High Noon ippv is the final battle the leaders of the BDK and The Spectral Envoy:


----------



## WillTheBloody

KingCrash said:


> And the first match set for the High Noon ippv is the final battle the leaders of the BDK and The Spectral Envoy:


Not so fast, says Ares:



> I said that UltraMantis Black had become the focus of my attention. I said that I would face UltraMantis, and I am a man of honor. But I did not agree to face him in a singles match at "High Noon." Not verbally, not in writing, and not to you. When I face UltraMantis Black again, it will be on my terms. Mantis, you need to learn that every war has its casualties. Not every general comes back from battle. Remember this - it is one thing to make war with a man, or an army, or a nation. It is something else to make war with a god. I am called Ares for a reason.


----------



## KingCrash

Manits better watch his back for the next couple of shows then. Think Ares will use Delirious to lure Mantis into a beatdown and force Mantis to winning the Countdown Showdown to get a match with Ares.


----------



## yyc

ultramantis is so over ¿can be the new champion?¿what you think?


----------



## jawbreaker

no, he can't


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

yyc said:


> ultramantis is so over ¿can be the new champion?¿what you think?


Ain't happening. Not even in the running.


----------



## KingCrash

The only way UMB could even compete for the title at High Noon is if he won out and then Kingston lost to Vin and got injured afterwards so the tie-breaker wouldn't count.


----------



## Neutronic

Ultramantis is over with Chikara fans because of his gimmick

Everybody else recognizes him as a mediocre wrestler.


----------



## WillTheBloody

If it was up to me, UltraMantis would have taken this tournament. Kingston seems destined to win it and, because of the monster win streak he's been on to get there, it feels a little disappointing.


----------



## KingCrash

I'm OK with Kingston winning it and it'll be an interesting match whether it's Del Rey or Quack, but UMB does need a tag title run with Hallowicked in 2012.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Ok, I need something random clarified.

I've heard that Veronica has been in Chikara for a while. Like, before being Peck's manager. Can someone confirm that? Has she shown up before in Chikara, or was she in the wrestle factory the whole time?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

I think shes just been ringside attendant and such for a while because she was indeed still in the factory. But storyline wise this is the first shes appeared to my knowledge.


----------



## THECHAMPION

KingCrash said:


> The only way UMB could even compete for the title at High Noon is if he won out and then Kingston lost to Vin and got injured afterwards so the tie-breaker wouldn't count.


There's no tie breaker. If Mantis and Kingston finish tied at the top of their bracket both go on to the finals.


----------



## Dimas75

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I've heard that Veronica has been in Chikara for a while. Like, before being Peck's manager. Can someone confirm that? Has she shown up before in Chikara, or was she in the wrestle factory the whole time?


She was the tall ring girl with glasses during the entire 2010 season, you can see her on every volume. She was also the one who held the mic when Gavin Loudspeaker played his guitar in the openings segment.


----------



## ddog121

Jigsaw vs. Eddie Edwards announced for Reading.


----------



## KingCrash

So Edwards is working both nights that weekend. They've both improved so this match should be better then the horrid match they had at ROH's Bedlam in Beantown in 08.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

xzeppelinfootx said:


> I think shes just been ringside attendant and such for a while because she was indeed still in the factory. But storyline wise this is the first shes appeared to my knowledge.





Dimas75 said:


> She was the tall ring girl with glasses during the entire 2010 season, you can see her on every volume. She was also the one who held the mic when Gavin Loudspeaker played his guitar in the openings segment.


Thanks for the answers. 

As for Jigsaw vs Eddie Edwards...



Oh god. I hope that Eddie can at least TRY to not be uber-serious this time, because I never expect much out of Jigsaw.

Like, this match could be a charisma black hole.


----------



## smitlick

added to maiden flight of the great condor


----------



## Matt_Yoda

@Kid Kamikaze10: Charisma black hole lol, look at it this way Eddie Edwards has charisma he just has a funny way of showing it.

SDR vs. Tursas? That should be an...interesting match. I haven't really stayed up with CHIKARA lately, but based on that pic I see that the BDK is still together (I know that SDR defected already). I'm" shocked to hear that they're still together consider Castagnoli's gone, I thought him leaving would immediately break the stable.


----------



## smitlick

Nope Ares is the leader not Claudio so there still together


----------



## KaijuFan

SDR/Tursas should be fucking awesome, hard kicks and no selling everywhere. I love it.


----------



## TimesBlue

Haven't watched past The Case of the Bulletproof Waldo but I'm pretty disappointed in the handling of the BDK so far. Seems like they're just throwing them out in heatless matches now.


----------



## smitlick

Mio Shirai has been added to JoshiMania

Soldier Ant has been added to Countdown Showdown

Eddie Kingston vs Vin Gerard has been added to No Safety in Numbers


----------



## dezpool

I'm way behind in CHIKARA, how long ago did SDR leave the BDK?


----------



## Dimas75

dezpool said:


> I'm way behind in CHIKARA, how long ago did SDR leave the BDK?


Not that long, only a few months ago. She (and Daizee) left at the end of her match against Claudio.


----------



## smitlick

Unsurprisingly added to Maiden Flight of the Great Condor

- Eddie Kingston vs Eddie Edwards

And Just Announced for High Noon (iPPV)

- Amasis will speak on the future of the Osirian Portal


----------



## peachchaos

I just marked out a little. A battle of the Eddie's is a personal dream match.


----------



## Meteora2004

Really liking both announcements. Can't wait for High Noon.


----------



## smitlick

- The 2nd participant for the Countdown Showdown is Mike Quackenbush has been added to No Safety In Numbers
- Serena Deeb vs Sara Del Rey has been added to No Safety in Numbers


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Amasis is back, cool. Wonder what the announcement is.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Since I'm in Tennessee for "Klunk in Love", I can't do my usual weekend results posts. Just a heads up.


----------



## KingCrash

Results via twitter until clearer ones come out:



Spoiler: Small But Might Quick Results



Jigsaw over Obariyon with the Double Stomp

12 Large Block A Match - Icarus over Hallowicked, Icarus cut a promo wanting Gregory Iron at High Noon.

Kana over Jessie McKay who replaced Madison Eagles due to injury.

Eddie Kingston destroyed Kobald

12 Large Block A Match - Mike Quackenbush over Sara Del Rey with the Lightning Lock Beta

Team BDK of Jacob, Donst, Tursas & Delirious over The Colony & Ophidian. 

12 Large Block B Match - UltraMantis Black wins over Vin Gerard via forfeit (Gerard didn't show up), The Band came out and Archie introduced his new mascot Colt Cabunny.

FIST over Momo no Seishun Tag to retain the titles, FIST won the first fall, Osaka Pro won the second and FIST won the third with help from Icarus.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Wow so they really wrapped up block A in one fell swoop.

Thought they'd have at least went with the more dramatic give Hallowicked the first win let him lose the second if you were set on Quack or Sara.

Not really in love with the idea of a Quack/Kingston finals but it's not bad.


----------



## FITZ

With Claudio gone they would be the two that I would put in the finals. Of course Quack is going to be there and Kingston has been booked into a role like this for quite some time. Really excited to see the match. My money is on Kingston going over though as I just don't see Quackenbush setting up this whole tournament and giving himself the belt.


----------



## jawbreaker

wait so is Kingston not ever going to get that big win over Claudio?

man I am sad now.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Yeah that really sucks.

The company built that feud up for the better part of 3 years and it's likely never getting blown off.


----------



## Emperor DC

Colt Cabunny~~!


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Colt Cabunny, lol. Wonder who is playing that character...

It is shite that we will never get the big payoff from the Claudio Kingston fued, lets just hope Claudio succeeds in the big leageaus.


----------



## mk92071

I've wanted to get into CHIKARA for a while, but I've never known where to start watching...any ideas where a good starting point would be?


----------



## smitlick

last show of 2009


----------



## jawbreaker

best of 2009 DVD, then Three Fisted Tales (I think that's the name of the last show of 2009), and then watch 2010 stuff


----------



## DryBones87

Quick results I found online.



Spoiler: Klunk In Love Results



Jigsaw defeated UltraMantis Black

Hallowicked defeated Ophidian

Fire Ant & Soldier Ant defeated Kotoge & Harada

FIST defeated Batiri

Archibald Peck defeated Chase Owens

BDK defeated Kingston, Quackenbush, Green Ant, & Sugar Dunkerton. Donst won after 
Backfist backfired and hit Quack.

Sara defeats Kana via a Piledriver after Kana kicked out of the Scorpion Kick and Royal butterfly


----------



## KingCrash

THECHAMPION said:


> Wow so they really wrapped up block A in one fell swoop.
> 
> Thought they'd have at least went with the more dramatic give Hallowicked the first win let him lose the second if you were set on Quack or Sara.
> 
> Not really in love with the idea of a Quack/Kingston finals but it's not bad.


It was time to do it considering they're going to set up a little hatred between Kingston and Quack and do the story of the master of a thousand holds vs. the violent unpredictable brawler. Del Rey vs. Kingston would be nice and I'm sure they'll do it once Kingston wins the title and Del Rey finishes with the BDK and whatever she does in JoshiMania.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Many people think Quack has done it wrong putting himself over Del Rey.


----------



## yyc

Fighter Daron said:


> Many people think Quack has done it wrong putting himself over Del Rey.


i am one of them Quack could lose agaisnt Del Rey and she lose agaisnt Kingston


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Fighter Daron said:


> Many people think Quack has done it wrong putting himself over Del Rey.


I agree with those people.

But I'm a little bit angrier about two things.

1) Jigsaw beating UMB. As UMB stated when he lost, WHY?

2) The Vin/Kingston injury thing not coming into play. This is in conjunction with number one. Now, if it does come into play it could be...


Jigsaw vs Quack.

No. Thank you.

Or due to points, it could be Jigsaw/Quack/Fire Ant/UMB, I think. Which would just be a weird finals.



So, we are now stuck with the Incredible Kingston vs Quack. Not that bad of a match. Unfortunately, with Eddie injured, that probably means Quack is going to win...


Which feels kinda weird.


----------



## Emperor DC

Simpler is better.

Quack is CHIKARA, its heart and soul if you will, Kingston is one of the most popular guys and too has made his own unique print upon CHIKARA.

It makes sense for these two to battle at one of CHIKARA's biggest events ... and a season finale ... and in the match to crown a first ever singles champion.


----------



## KingCrash

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I agree with those people.
> 
> But I'm a little bit angrier about two things.
> 
> 1) Jigsaw beating UMB. As UMB stated when he lost, WHY?
> 
> 2) The Vin/Kingston injury thing not coming into play. This is in conjunction with number one. Now, if it does come into play it could be...
> 
> 
> Jigsaw vs Quack.
> 
> No. Thank you.
> 
> Or due to points, it could be Jigsaw/Quack/Fire Ant/UMB, I think. Which would just be a weird finals.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are now stuck with the Incredible Kingston vs Quack. Not that bad of a match. Unfortunately, with Eddie injured, that probably means Quack is going to win...
> 
> 
> Which feels kinda weird.


Well Vin and Kingston still have a match scheduled for the next doubleshot to close out the Block rounds of the tournament so the injury will still come into play, they may even have Vin beat Kingston to set up a first challenger or Vin may get himself DQ'ed and just attack Kingston's leg to try and injure him even more. And Jig had to beat UMB so they wouldn't have to do a three-way for the finals since they backed themselves into a corner with the no-tie thing if Vin somehow wins.


----------



## dezpool

This is a bit of a random question, but what happened to Jonathan Gresham? I haven't seen enough to really get a feel for him, but I wonder if he is gone for good or will eventually return outside of the character he had in the Portal.


----------



## WillTheBloody

dezpool said:


> This is a bit of a random question, but what happened to Jonathan Gresham? I haven't seen enough to really get a feel for him, but I wonder if he is gone for good or will eventually return outside of the character he had in the Portal.


I hear he might be moving somewhere, uh......far away. Storyline-wise, Wink has him on special assignment oversees.


----------



## KingCrash

Kodama and Delirious have been added to The Countdown Showdown for No Safety in Numbers, and for the next night for Great Condor FIST once again defends the tag titles:


----------



## smitlick

Cherry has been added to JoshiMania
Scott "Jagged" Parker has been added to Countdown Showdown
Marion Fontaine vs Archibald Peck has been added to No Safety In Numbers


----------



## Heel To Face

Yes, The Mustache is finally going to run wild in Chikara.


----------



## smitlick

- Icarus is added to Countdown Showdown
- The Spectral Envoy vs Jakob Hammermeier & Delirious has been added to Maiden Flight of the Great Condor


----------



## Emperor DC

smitlick said:


> - Icarus is added to Countdown Showdown
> *- The Spectral Envoy vs Jakob Hammermeier & Delirious has been added to Maiden Flight of the Great Condor*


----------



## smitlick

i suppose they could turn Delirious back during that match or hint at it.


----------



## smitlick

For any Chikara fans interested. Colt Cabana has a limited poster numbered to 30 signed by himself, Quack, Kidd & Saint. I just picked one up.

www.coltmerch.com


----------



## Emperor DC

They could tease it and then have it happen at High Noon.

I'm still wondering what big ending the Season Finale will have. Will it involve Ares/UMB, Kingston/Quack, or will it be a simple ending with the crowning of a new champion? 

I guess the legend of Season 8's ending makes me curious as to what, if anything, they have in store for such a huge event.


----------



## FITZ

I'm honestly thinking there is going to be some type of big swerve. No idea what exactly they plan on doing but I don't think they are going to end the season with Quack or Kingston celebrating with the title.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I don't think you need a big crazy swerve to end the season. 

The big story of the season has been the title tournament, so the logical end is just to blow that off.


----------



## Neutronic

Any predictions for the Delirious/Hallowicked/UMB storyline?


----------



## smitlick

- Shane Matthews has been added to Countdown Showdown
- Gregory Iron vs Icarus has been added to High Noon


----------



## THECHAMPION

I hope this is the end of the Iron/Icarus storyline, I really haven't enjoyed it.

I feel bad saying it because he's disabled and it's a good story but I just don't really haven't enjoy Iron's work I've seen. I liked the match with Lince at YLC 2010 so maybe he just needs the right opponent.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Neutronic said:


> Any predictions for the Delirious/Hallowicked/UMB storyline?


I had a few in mind, but Mantis mucked most of them up in the "High Noon" update vid that came out today. He says he wants Ares at the iPPV, he wants the Eye of Tyr if he wins and he asks Ares what he wants his own stakes to be.


----------



## TheAce

Hopefully they'll turn Mantis as SOON as he get's the eye. He's very over and it could be done really well since everyone loves him right now. Seeing as BDK has been the major force for evil in CHikara for the last 2 years the chikarmy has kinda forgotten how much of heel Mantis is and having him immediatly do something super heelish when he gets the eye could work really well.

When he got the eye taken from him by Ares it was "uh oh, we thought Mantis was bad...and now here comes the BDK and they're way worse" they could do the exact same thing with Mantis in reverse. ("Better the devil you know, than the one you don't")


----------



## Emperor DC

They could break the spell on Delirious at High Noon once UltraMantis beats Ares, but Delirious then remembers that UMB used the Eye on him in the first place, and when UMB realizes this, he turns on Delirious and then Frightmare and Hallowicked when they try to help.

Then you have Incoherence versus The Spectral Envoy/Neo Solar Temple of UMB/Crossbones and another one or two.

I think the BDK is essentially done unless something spectacular happens, but I don't know where they all place afterwards. Donst and Ares are the main attractions and will be up the card, but not sure about Tursas and Jim Jones. Maybe some sort of Karaoke double act?


----------



## Chismo

Few questions:

Should I watch CHIKARA?
Where should I start?
What are their storylines about?
Why are they unique?
Best matches? I'll probably download Generico/Kingston later, I want to see Kingston's ass kicked.
Best storylines and angles?
Best wrestlers? [except Quack, Del Rey (why is she fighting guys, wtf...), Claudio (gone) and Kingston]
Best shows and DVDs?

So far, all I've seen from them is some choreographed performing (not wrestling) and some ridiculous ants/reptiles/creeps. What is it all about? I know there is (apparently) one very cool stable called Der Bruderschaft Des Kreuz (coolest name ever, btw...) and Claudio was their member. And that's it. Should I try with this company?


----------



## THECHAMPION

Should I watch CHIKARA? Sure, if you like Lucha Libre and technical wrestling with plenty of comedy.
Where should I start? Optimal jump on point would probably be the last show of 2009. A simpler one might be something like King of Trios 11.

What are their storylines about? Lots of things. Some storylines are out there fantasy/sci-fi type things, some are more simple stuff like two guys hating each other.

Why are they unique? The out there characters and the style are something you don't see anywhere else and the detailed long term story lines are something more like good television than normal professional wrestling. And one thing I enjoy is character don't forget their history, they're not always willing to just forgive a person because they've turned from heel to face just because they're faces now.

Best matches? From this year the first that popped into my head were Sara/Claudio, Kingston/Fire Ant, Kingston/Claudio, F.I.S.T./Team Osaka Pro, El Generico/123 Kid (the best one)

Best storylines and angles? From this year I've really enjoyed the Sara fighting the boys and breaking off from the BdK stuff.

Best wrestlers? The Colony, Chuck Taylor, Hallowicked/Frightmare, and Ophidian.

Best shows and DVDs? From this year, either NYC show, King of Trios especially nights 2 and 3, Chikarasaurus Rex 1&2

And Sara fights the guys because there are no gender distinctions in Chikara. Sara and Daizee joined the big heel stable because they were sick of only getting to fight each other and other female wrestlers and not real competition and they've slowly made it apparent that Sara is the equal of anyone on the roster.


----------



## Chismo

THECHAMPION said:


> Should I watch CHIKARA? Sure, if you like Lucha Libre and technical wrestling with plenty of comedy.
> Where should I start? Optimal jump on point would probably be the last show of 2009. A simpler one might be something like King of Trios 11.
> 
> What are their storylines about? Lots of things. Some storylines are out there fantasy/sci-fi type things, some are more simple stuff like two guys hating each other.
> 
> Why are they unique? The out there characters and the style are something you don't see anywhere else and the detailed long term story lines are something more like good television than normal professional wrestling. And one thing I enjoy is character don't forget their history, they're not always willing to just forgive a person because they've turned from heel to face just because they're faces now.
> 
> Best matches? From this year the first that popped into my head were Sara/Claudio, Kingston/Fire Ant, Kingston/Claudio, F.I.S.T./Team Osaka Pro, El Generico/123 Kid (the best one)
> 
> Best storylines and angles? From this year I've really enjoyed the Sara fighting the boys and breaking off from the BdK stuff.
> 
> Best wrestlers? The Colony, Chuck Taylor, Hallowicked/Frightmare, and Ophidian.
> 
> Best shows and DVDs? From this year, either NYC show, King of Trios especially nights 2 and 3, Chikarasaurus Rex 1&2
> 
> And Sara fights the guys because there are no gender distinctions in Chikara. Sara and Daizee joined the big heel stable because they were sick of only getting to fight each other and other female wrestlers and not real competition and they've slowly made it apparent that Sara is the equal of anyone on the roster.


Ugh, this


> if you like Lucha Libre and technical wrestling with plenty of comedy


 doesn't sound promising. 

Thank you for your info.


----------



## KingCrash

Set for Maiden Flight it's another roadblock in the Green Ant/Tursas feud:










And based on Ophidian's blog it looks like we're going to get a heel turn coming soon, or at the very least a more vicious Ophidian.


----------



## AudeSapere

JoeRulz said:


> Ugh, this doesn't sound promising.
> 
> Thank you for your info.


I think you'd really be doing yourself a disservice if you didn't at least give it a fighting chance. Yes, many of the athletes in CHIKARA exhibit lucha-influenced stylings, but many are well-trained in puroresu and continental technical wrestling as well and most wrestle a hybrid of styles. Plus, you have guys like Kingston, Tursas, and Brodie Lee who are straight-up ass-kickers. There is in fact a lot of comedy (a stable of men dressed as ants, slow-motion wrestling, Chuckie T throwing invisible grenades, etc.), but it doesn't feel forced and it's really pretty funny if you just relax and go with it. That being said, there's still a lot of serious blood rivalries (Claudio/Kingston would've been a great one if the former hadn't signed with WWE before it could reach finality) and guys beating the hell out of each other out of mutual hatred. You're not gonna see blood or grotesque deathmatches (CHIKARA prides itself on being family-friendly, for which I commend them), but there's plenty of strong-style head-drops if that's your cup of tea.

Quack has worked hard to establish connections with promotions all over the world, and this is most evident in the yearly King of Trios tourney, which in the past has featured teams from DDT, Kaientai Dojo, IWS, PWG, TNA, ROH, IPW:UK, Kaiju Big Battel, BSE, AZW, El Dorado, EPIC WAR, CZW, BJW, Perros del Mal, Osaka Pro, Dragon Gate, and Michinoku Pro. And I probably forgot some. You never quite know who's going to show up in CHIKARA, from a legend like Johnny Saint to a redeemed 1-2-3 Kid, Bryan Danielson to Christopher Daniels, D'Lo Brown to friggin' Glacier. And I can attest from personal experience that this is a promotion that really cares about its fans and strives to put on the best show possible every time.

At a point in time when WWE is bipolar and oftentimes panders to the lowest common denominator, TNA is an absolute booking mess, and ROH has lost a lot of its shimmer with the migration of so many of its top stars, I really do believe that CHIKARA provides some of the best wrestling entertainment for your dollar out there. I can't speak as to certain DVDs or particular shows (though I agree that you can't go wrong with KoT, especially this past year's that featured Togo, Shinzaki and Sasuke as Team Michinoku Pro), but I'd be happen to recommend some matches if you tilt me toward your particular interests.


----------



## KingCrash

As laid down by Ophidian's blog yesterday for No Safety In Numbers:











And today's blog by Tursas sets up the final battle between Green Ant and Tursas at High Noon.


----------



## smitlick

Also UMB and Kobald have been added to Countdown Showdown

And Ophidian vs Kodama has been added to Maiden Flight of the Great Condor


----------



## smitlick

- Sara Del Rey has been added to JoshiMania
- Hallowicked, Fire Ant & Kobald have been added to Countdown Showdown
- 3.0 vs Kobald & Obariyon has been added to Maiden Flight of the Great Condor
- Green Ant vs Tursas has been added to High Noon


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I heard UMB vs Aries actually got confirmed for High Noon.


----------



## Genking48

Alright, I haven't watched Chikara in a while, and now I've began catching up again, and I've got a question, have most of the roster changed their entrance themes, & why is Gerard suddenly so *fat!* (it's like Fatt Hardy has come to Chikara  )


----------



## smitlick

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I heard UMB vs Aries actually got confirmed for High Noon.


It was confirmed but I believe they pulled it down due to the Storyline there running with Ares/UMB so it will probably happen but there will probably be some sort of added reason as to why it happens at the next set of shows.


----------



## KingCrash

LKN said:


> Alright, I haven't watched Chikara in a while, and now I've began catching up again, and I've got a question, have most of the roster changed their entrance themes, & why is Gerard suddenly so *fat!* (it's like Fatt Hardy has come to Chikara  )


They changed some of them I guess to keep from getting sued though I always wish FIST could have kept Blue Monday.

And Gerard has gotten huge because either: 

A. - He wants to mock Kingston in every way possible
B. - He can't push away from the table.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Saw him live in june unfat, and haven't seen him since I guess. Need a picture of fatty Gerard.


----------



## Genking48

Here is fat Gerard from Young Lions Cup


----------



## jawbreaker

FIST not using Blue Monday is one of the main reasons I haven't watched any CHIKARA since King of Trios.


----------



## smitlick

- Tim Donst has been added to Countdown Showdown
- 4 Corner Elimination Tag Match added to Maiden Flight of the Great Condor


----------



## smitlick

- No DQ - The Spectral Envoy vs Ares & Tim Donst has been added to High Noon
- Dasher Hatfield has been added to Countdown Showdown
- Los Ice Creams are added to the 4 Corner Elim Tag at Maiden Flight of the Great Condor
- And the first participants have been announced for the Cibernetico. 
-- Hallowicked, ???, ???, ???, ???, ???, ??? & ??? vs Tim Donst, ???, ???, ???, ???, ???, ??? & ???


----------



## KingCrash

Little weird that the Cibernetico will be Team Wicked vs. Team Donst, I expect the Spectral Envoy and the Colony to round out Wicked team while the remnants of The BDK and the Dark Army will help Donst.


----------



## Emperor DC

Frightmare tore his ACL and is out for a sustained period of time.

Such a shame as he was great during his YLC run. 

What's the potential for Delirious to be won back by UMB and Hallowicked at High Noon and when Frightmare returns, they turn on him and he finds someone else - maybe a new guy from the factory - to help him out?


----------



## KingCrash

I'd say there's more of a likelyhood that UMB returns to his ways solo, but before that happens him and Wicked need a tag title run.

And Serena vs. SDR is off for No Safety in Numbers due to a severe concussion Serena suffered. Advertised in it's place.......










No way this happens. Right?


----------



## Emperor DC

:lmao


----------



## FITZ

:lmao that can't be serious can it?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

KingCrash said:


>


lolwut?


To take a Lonely Island quote.

WHOO!! I would like to see that!


----------



## Genking48

Do want!


----------



## WillTheBloody

- According to several sources, Marty Jannetty is going to become a trainer as well as wrestle for CHIKARA. So...it's true. Wow.

- Also, Serena Deeb's head injury is so serious that her future as a wrestler could be in question. She's got some tests lined up next week where she'll know more.

- On the lighter side, it appears that remnants of a hilarious past storyline have resurfaced...in the hands of Marchie Archie:


----------



## KingCrash

I admit I wasn't feeling Archie and co. in the beginning, but how can they expect anyone to boo that man?

And you could have given me a hundred guesses and I still wouldn't have gotten Marty Jannetty coming in as a trainer for the Wrestle Factory.


----------



## FITZ

No idea what that purpose that video served but I liked it. Also "Loser Lane? That's a terrible name for a TNA PPV!" was a pretty great line.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I'm pretty excited that Janetty is taking over as co-trainer.

He trained the Bucks and they're one of my favorite teams.


----------



## Genking48

Veronica is the best thing about Marchie Archie in my opinion, I love her seriousness.

"Where did you get this?"
"Chuck Taylor"


----------



## smitlick

- Crossbones is added to Countdown Showdown


----------



## ddog121

Jigsaw's blog indicates he will face El Generico and Nick Jackson in a three way on iPPV (Kota Ibushi is injured so he can't compete in the King of Trios 09 rematch Jigsaw wanted)


----------



## smitlick

ddog121 said:


> Jigsaw's blog indicates he will face El Generico and Nick Jackson in a three way on iPPV (Kota Ibushi is injured so he can't compete in the King of Trios 09 rematch Jigsaw wanted)


That would have been amazing. They should chuck in the other jackson and just have a 4 way.


----------



## Fighter Daron

smitlick said:


> That would have been amazing. They should chuck in the other jackson and just have a 4 way.


I would prefer a straight tag team match between Young Bucks and Generico/Jigsaw.


----------



## KingCrash

Know it's not possible due to him working that night but if they could somehow get Ricochet in that mix......

And as expected for Team Donst at the Cibernetico Donst has chosen Ares, Delirious, Jakob & Tursas. Pinkie's in DGUSA in Philly that night but even if he was available I don't know that they'd use him here.


----------



## Neutronic

ddog121 said:


> Jigsaw's blog indicates he will face El Generico and Nick Jackson in a three way on iPPV (Kota Ibushi is injured so he can't compete in the King of Trios 09 rematch Jigsaw wanted)


Kota is under NJPW contract now

I cant imagine them letting him go on a PPV


----------



## peachchaos

smitlick said:


> That would have been amazing. They should chuck in the other jackson and just have a 4 way.


I agree 100%. iPPV demands more Malachi.


----------



## FITZ

Actually there might be a lot of issues with Chikara's roster for High Noon as a bunch of the guys are already working for DGUSA that night in NYC. I would expect FIST to drop the belts to the Throwbacks simply because Gargano and Taylor are already booked to wrestle there, Gargano is on the main event. I guess they could have them wrestle in the opener in Philly and have them drive immediately to New York, they could get there in time if they're working on the later part of the card but that would still mean Taylor and Gargano would be working 4 matches in 3 days, which I don't see happening.


----------



## smitlick

Surely Quack & Gabe have worked these things out prior to?


----------



## smitlick




----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> Surely Quack & Gabe have worked these things out prior to?


If by having worked something out you mean Gabe got all his guys to work for him and not Chikara then is appears they worked something out.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> If by having worked something out you mean Gabe got all his guys to work for him and not Chikara then is appears they worked something out.


I mean surely Gabe would have contacted Quack beforehand because Quack would've had this planned for a while and takes bookings from Gabe so it seems odd that his Tag Champs won't work the biggest show of the year.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> I mean surely Gabe would have contacted Quack beforehand because Quack would've had this planned for a while and takes bookings from Gabe so it seems odd that his Tag Champs won't work the biggest show of the year.


Gabe has that weekend of shows set for months and Taylor and Gargano are his two top American workers and both are already booked to be on the NYC DGUSA show and neither are booked yet for Chikara. Also both are booked on that Saturday to wrestle in Massachusetts for Gabe and Chikara has a show the same night. I don't think they will be in Chikara that weekend and I think they're dropping the titles before High Noon.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> Gabe has that weekend of shows set for months and Taylor and Gargano are his two top American workers and both are already booked to be on the NYC DGUSA show and neither are booked yet for Chikara. Also both are booked on that Saturday to wrestle in Massachusetts for Gabe and Chikara has a show the same night. I don't think they will be in Chikara that weekend and I think they're dropping the titles before High Noon.


Yeah i guess. Do the Bucks have 3 pts? I guess they could get a tag title shot at High Noon against the Throwbacks.


----------



## Emperor DC

Darkness Crabtree now?

Most random, but awesome CHIKARA season EVER.

--


> 10/25/2011: I have eagerly accepted Ares' proposal of tag team warfare at CHIKARA's High Noon iPPV in Philadelphia on the day of 13 Novemeber, 2011. With that, it has become official - myself and my loyal Nightmare Warrior, Hallowicked, will engage in combat against Ares and his misguided foot soldier, Tim Donst. Ares has also proposed that this match have a no-disqualification rule in place, and I too find that to be appropriate for war. However, that is not the only stipulation I want in this contest. Victory over the BDK is not enough for the great and devious UltraMantis Black! The Eye is what I'm after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ares, you say that you have returned the Eye of Tyr to its original resting place. You say that there is nothing I can possibly offer for you to even consider gambling with the Eye once more. But I know your weakness my dear Ares. Your weakness is your vanity, your weakness is your pride. You want nothing more than to remain the unquestioned, unconquerable supreme leader of the BDK. Your power has been slipping away as of late. Your ranks are diminished. Perhaps that is because you could never ultimately dispose of me. Your troops lose confidence in you as my power grows.
> 
> You may have defeated me at last year's season finale, but I have remained that thorn in your side ever since. You know that there is only one way you can truly rob me of my power, thus cementing your status as an iron-fisted leader and the most powerful man in CHIKARA. In order to undermine me, to usurp my power, you must destroy my identity. My mask is my identity. Take my mask, and you have everything.
> 
> At High Noon the opportunity you have longed for may finally arrive. *You win - and you take my mask. I win - and you hand over the Eye of Tyr. *
> 
> 
> Think it over.
> UMB


HOLY SHIT.

--



> @chikarapro
> The Extreme Original @THETOMMYDREAMER will be in Eddie Kingston's corner on Nov 13 as he vies for championship gold in Philly! #HighNooniPPV


:side:


----------



## FITZ

OK what the fuck is the Eye of Tyr? Sounds pretty stupid if I'm being honest here.


----------



## Emperor DC

TaylorFitz said:


> OK what the fuck is the Eye of Tyr? Sounds pretty stupid if I'm being honest here.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruderschaft_des_Kreuzes

That will give you the details.

The main crux of the matter is its an artifact that can be used to control people's minds. 

Ares currently has it after having Tim Donst (dressed as Vokador) steal it from UltraMantis at the end of Three-Fisted Tales which led to the formation of the BDK.

That was when control of Delirious was achieved by the BDK. UltraMantis has fought ever since, now with Hallowicked and Frightmare, to win back Delirious (former member of Mantis' former stable The Order of the Neo-Solar Temple), and now more specifically, The Eye or Tyr.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> OK what the fuck is the Eye of Tyr? Sounds pretty stupid if I'm being honest here.


Quick Recent History.. It was supposedly given to UMB by Sinn Bodhi to help UMB assemble his Neo Solar Temple and it basically gives you mind control powers. Now Ares got it (don't remember how tbh) and stole Delirious with it. Its basically one of those only in Chikara things.


----------



## jawbreaker

Ares got it because UMB gave it to Vokoder (who was Donst).


----------



## Meteora2004

Ordered my tickets for High Noon earlier.


----------



## FITZ

I guess my tickets for High Noon have been ordered.


----------



## Meteora2004

I called to check and see if they had booths available, and they did, so I got us hooked up with 1st Row Bathroom seats.


----------



## KaijuFan

I can't wait to smell Ares.


----------



## smitlick

High Noons latest addition


----------



## peachchaos

YES. Comedy MOTY.


----------



## Pat9010

Hey guys. I'm attending my first ever Chikara show this Sunday (Williamsport, PA, and i was interested in getting more into Chikara, seeing as WWE and ROH are becoming stale (or in WWE's case...HAS been stale). I was wondering if i could get some pointers on where to start? I was thinking of maybe just getting "the best of 2010" and going from there....or maybe getting 2 or 3 shows from this year (meaning king of trios night 3 and 2 other event shows). What do you guys suggest?


----------



## smitlick

Start at the Final 2009 Show, Then pick and choose your shows and get Best of 2010.


----------



## Meteora2004

smitlick said:


> High Noons latest addition


I haven't been this excited for a Cabana match in a while.


----------



## FITZ

Pat9010 said:


> Hey guys. I'm attending my first ever Chikara show this Sunday (Williamsport, PA, and i was interested in getting more into Chikara, seeing as WWE and ROH are becoming stale (or in WWE's case...HAS been stale). I was wondering if i could get some pointers on where to start? I was thinking of maybe just getting "the best of 2010" and going from there....or maybe getting 2 or 3 shows from this year (meaning king of trios night 3 and 2 other event shows). What do you guys suggest?


Best of 2010 was where I started and it's a great set. 

And fuck yes for Cabana vs. Archie. That should be so funny.


----------



## smitlick

Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald are the remaining members of Team Donst


----------



## smitlick

Chucky T has been added to Countdown Showdown
Archibald Peck & A Bunny? Have been added to the 4 Way Tag at Maiden Flight


----------



## Genking48

Colt Cabunny or is it a new bunny typeish.....bunny?


----------



## smitlick

I assume its Colt Cabunny but not really sure.


----------



## Emperor DC

It's Colt CaBUNNY.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Just read the newest blog, god I love 3.0


----------



## Emperor DC

The Bucks have challenged Generico/Jigsaw to a tag match at High Noon
Cheech & Jakob added to Countdown Showdown


----------



## Fighter Daron

DeeCee said:


> The Bucks have challenged Generico/Jigsaw to a tag match at High Noon





Fighter Daron said:


> I would prefer a straight tag team match between Young Bucks and Generico/Jigsaw.


Hehe.


----------



## smitlick

Green Ant added to Countdown Showdown
Madison Eagles added to JoshiMania
Ophidian vs El Generico added to Cibernetico


----------



## Meteora2004

Here's the Nick Jackson blog:



> *10/28/2011*: Me and my brother Matt are very excited about returning to CHIKARA in November. As soon as we we escaped prison (TNA) we wanted to work with CHIKARA as quickly as we could get there. We've always felt like CHIKARA is a perfect fit for our crazy style...so when Wink called us up after we were freed of being enslaved at WCW...oops, I mean TNA, we knew right away that we would try and get 3 points in order to obtain a shot at los Campeonatos de Parejas. But I just read a blog by Jigsaw, talking about how he wants a 3-way match with me and El Generico on November 13th in Philadelphia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently re-watched that legendary 4-way elimination match we had at King of Trios a few years ago. It's one of my favorite matches that I've ever been involved in, but my question to you Jigsaw is...why?
> 
> I don't get anything out of this. Ya see, If this was just to steal the show, yeah I could see that, but why would I agree to your challenge? What's in it for me? Look, Matt and I come as a package. We're a tag team. We came to CHIKARA for one reason, and one reason only - to show the world we are the best tag team active today by becoming Campeones. We want those belts, plain and simple. We already have two points - we beat The Batiri in Easton, and we beat the BDK in Manhattan. One more point, and we get what we've wanted all along. So no, Jigsaw, I don't want to wrestle you or El Generico. I'm not coming to Philly to please you or the fans. I'm coming for a third point. Me and Matt want a tag match.
> 
> Book it, Wink!
> NJ


The only way I could be more excited for this match is if the impossible happened and they did something like Jigsaw/Generico/1-2-3 Kid vs. The Jackson 3. I can't fucking wait for this show, though, especially since the tickets came in the mail today.


----------



## KYSeahawks

I have heard good things about Chikara and saw that they have a IPPV coming up on Go Fight Live. I know a couple of the names and the Kingston vs Quack match gets me interested but some general information about Chikara and what is going on storyline wise would be cool. Want to give Chikara a chance the more wrestling I can watch the better.


----------



## Genking48

> Look, Matt and I come as a package. We're a tag team. We came to CHIKARA for one reason, and one reason only - to show the world we are the best tag team active today by becoming Campeones. We want those belts, plain and simple.


Bucks as the Campeones, actually do want very much!


----------



## Emperor DC

No Safety In Numbers is OFF.

There is obviously no safety in numbers.


----------



## FITZ

Really wish I had checked here. I had planned on leaving work in Philadelphia and driving to the show. I got out at 5 and when I did I called my roomate and asked him to check the Chikara website to make sure the show wasn't canceled. He apparently didn't see the part on their homepage where they have their facebook feed that said the show was canceled. He told me he saw nothing and I drove to Reading.... 

Turns out there was a fucking snow storm that wasn't in Philly. You see when I left it was just this really cold rain, maybe sleet but none of it was sticking to the road. Well the further northwest I went the worse the conditions got. When I got within 20 miles of Reading it was really dangerous on the roads that had not been plowed or salted. I would have turned back but I figured the conditions would be just as bad everywhere and I was closer to the event than Philly. So I kept going and it took me almost 2 hours to make it Reading (GPS and google maps said it would take a little over 1). Don't see any sign of a wrestling show. I call up my roommate, he finds a link to their facebook and informs me that the show was in face canceled. FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thankfully the roads weren't nearly as dangerous on the way back but I wasted a ton of time and drove in some bad conditions for nothing.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Here's the entire explanation from the Chikara 101 boards:



> To our loyal fans,
> 
> Please accept our sincere apologies regarding the cancellation of tonight's event in Reading, PA. Our ring was being erected in the Goodwill when the decision was made. A number of factors led to this last-minute decision being made. A report from Reading Regional Airport tracking the storm indicated that conditions would reach their worst by 8:00 pm tonight, which would have been shortly after belltime. Worse, because downed trees had already closed 2 major arteries in and out of Reading, we ran the risk of having you, our patrons, as well as our staff and performers being stuck.
> In addition to this, shortly after arrival on-site, we were informed that the heat in the venue was not operational. This combined with flickering of electricity and the possibility of a blackout, combined with burgeoning weather conditions and the venue staff's desire to vacate the premises and return to their homes left us with little in the way of options.
> 
> A portion of our crew, including the ring, have been moved closer to Williamsport so that tomorrow's show can proceed as planned. Unfortunately, for reasons we have not figured out, the tweets we tried to send before departing Reading to alert fans to the cancellation were never sent. We also sent word to major wrestling news sites and attempted to update our Facebook page, as those were things that could all be handled through mobile access. However, we realize that we did fail to get word to all our fans, and for that we are truly sorry.
> 
> Barring unforeseen complications, we will present 9 matches tomorrow at the Campbell Street Center at 4:00 pm. At this point, we can tell you that many of our wrestlers and staff are already in that vicinity, in spite of 2 of our vehicles being involved in accidents. Currently, the flights for both Sugar Dunkerton and Johnny Gargano are up in the air, due to all the weather-related complications. In carry-overs from today's announced card, we intend to present Marion Fontaine tomorrow, but due to other commitments, we will not be joined by Marty Jannetty.
> 
> We will gladly honor any Reading tickets tomorrow in Williamsport. If you would prefer to have your money refunded, please email us at [email protected] for more information. And again, please accept our sincere apologies for this unfortunate circumstance. At this rate, the next scheduled "Countdown Showdown" will probably bring a plague of frogs with it.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah don't schedule Countdown Showdown again


----------



## sillymunkee

Too much like the Royal Rumble. Vinces' powers are further reaching then even we believed?


----------



## KingCrash

Seems like Chikara's been snakebit with this year with the YLC, the 12: Large tournament and now with this cancelled show. H


----------



## Emperor DC

The Countdown Showdown is cursed, that's why.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I won't be able to do live results as I'm at work.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Shit i was hoping for some shecannery from the Countdown Showdown, like del rey winning and being thrown in the high noon main event.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

xzeppelinfootx said:


> Shit i was hoping for some shecannery from the Countdown Showdown, like del rey winning and being thrown in the high noon main event.


I disagree with this. I think the main event should stay one-on-one. Just let the two settle it (unless Eddie's taken out beforehand).


----------



## ROH Fan #1

anyone doing results, show should have started I think.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Well spoiler alert.

EDIT: Forgot how to do the spoiler tag.


----------



## KingCrash

Show results from Chikara 101:



Spoiler: Maiden Flight Results



1. Williamsport show set to begin with opening contest, Kodama of the Batiri against Ophidian

Kodama beat Ophidian with a top rope blockbuster

Winner: Kodama

2. Next contest sees the Leader of the Band, Archibald Peck take on the debuting Marion Fontaine

Archibald Peck pins Marion Fontaine with the Unchained Melody

Winner: Archibald Peck

3. 4 team elimination match sees Obariyon & Kobald vs. Fire & Soldier Ant vs. The Roughnecks vs. 3.0

Road Warrior Animal, I mean Shane Matthews pins Kobald at 7:10 to eliminate the Batiri from the match

Grizzly Redwood rolls up Road Warrior Hawk, errr Jeff Parker at 8:10 eliminating 3.0

Fire Ant reverses a half nelson slam by Brodie Lee into a pin at 10:35 for the win!

Winners: Fire Ant & Soldier Ant - The Colony

4. Next up, international star Eddie Edwards takes on Jigsaw

Jig-N-Tonic scores at 10:55 giving Jigsaw a hard fought victory over Die Hard Eddie Edwards

Winner: Jigsaw

5. Next contest sees the BDKs Tim Donst take on Green Ant from the Colony

The time, 9:28, after outside interference from Tursas, Donst gets the the submission victory over Green Ant

Winner: "The Man" Tim Donst

But Green Ant goes wild after and attacks Tursas, clearing the locker room! These 2 are set to go 1 on 1 at #HighNooniPPV

Intermission time. Johnny Gargano still not here. Waiting on word from Wink Vavasseur regarding the tag title match

6. Back from intermission with Twelve Large Summit block B action as Vin Gerard takes on Eddie Kingston

After a wild brawl into the crowd, Vin Gerard makes Eddie Kingston tap to the STF

Winner: Vin Gerard

Vin Gerard continued the attack after the bell, forcing security & medical staff to attend to Kingston

As Kingston exited through the curtain, Vin Gerard attacked again, shoving Bryce and security down

7. Tag title match as the Throwbacks, Dasher Hatfield & Sugar Dunkerton take on champions, FIST, Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano

Wink Vavasseur called in and stated Icarus must replace Johnny Gargano in the title match

1:33 And FIST steals the first fall

10:47 Dasher pins Chuck Taylor to even up the falls to one each

Chuck Taylor forces Sugar Dunkerton to give it up at 11:57 to the Gargano Escape. FIST retains the gold

Winners: Chuck Taylor & Icarus - FIST

8. Next up is singles action as Sara Del Rey takes on the monster Tursas

Jakob Hammermeier interferes, shoving Sara Del Rey off the top rope, calling for the DQ. Tursas, Donst & Jakob lay Sara out.

Winner: Sara Del Rey

Sara Del Rey lays down the challenge for High Noon in 2 weeks, her vs. Jakob Hammermeier one on one at #HighNooniPPV ;D

9. Main event sees Jakob Hammermeier & Delirious of the BDK take on Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black of the Spectral Envoy

15:07 after miscommunication between Jakob & Delirious, UltraMantis rolls him up for the pin

Winners: Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black - The Spectral Envoy



Very glad at the tag title match result.


----------



## Saint 17

That sounds like one of the top shows of the year. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Damn that spaghetti monster in the sky that 99 percent of this world calls god. But CHIKARA still delivered a nice show on this one.


----------



## KingCrash

Added two results since I thought the tag match was the main event. And at High Noon it'll be Sara Del Rey vs. Jakob, aka watch SDR beat a man to death with his own legs.


----------



## FITZ

High Noon might have the comedy MOTY and squash MOTY


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

TaylorFitz said:


> High Noon might have the comedy MOTY and squash MOTY


LOL


Now, about the major spoiler.



Spoiler: Maiden Flight Results



Many have brought up that if something were to happen to Kingston, there would be a tie-breaker.

Now, since there's a rock-paper-scissor situation between Fire Ant/UMB/Jigsaw, looks like there's gonna be a three-way to get to the match.


When you look at the High Noon logo, who's face is on the bottom?


I think that's who's going to take on Quack. (And hopefully beat him)


----------



## Pat9010

This was such a good show, the crowd was really lame though...


----------



## FITZ

Spoiler: High Noon



Changing the main event to your biggest show ever two weeks before the show is a terrible idea. My interest in the title really drops of Kingston, the guy who has been built as the top dog, isn't even in the finals or on the card. 

I don't see it happening. Quack/King has been set for a while now and I don't think Chikara would make the stupid decision to change that unless they have something crazy planned for the title match.


----------



## jawbreaker

Spoiler



They're CHIKARA, of course they have something crazy planned.


----------



## FITZ

Spoiler: High Noon



I feel like it would need to be something really special to make it worth changing the main event that people seemed excited for. This would be like WWE changing the main event to Wrestlemania 2 weeks before the show after it had been set for months. It just doesn't seem to make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## smitlick

El Generico vs Jigsaw will be free on the pre show of High Noon.


----------



## Concrete

smitlick said:


> El Generico vs Jigsaw will be free on the pre show of High Noon.


I think this will be a really good match but I kinda wish it wasn't free. I am not sure if I want to buy the show yet and it doesn't look like the grandest CHIKARA line up I have seen. It has a few of those matches that look pretty fun like Green Ant/Tursas and Cabana/Peck. This match would have made the decision a little easier.


----------



## Genking48

Just advertising for a contest being held, that was also advertised on Chikaras twitter, if you win you can watch High Noon for free, read more here:
http://onekontest.com/HighNoon


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

From Wink's Twitter....

"Thanks for messing up the main event of #HighNooniPPV . And physically assaulting Referee Bryce? Good bye, Vin. Nice knowin' ya."


Uh oh...


----------



## Pat9010

Damn i hope they don't change that match.....that would be insane for them to do that less than 2 weeks before the show.


----------



## KaijuFan

Bah gawd I smell chicanery


----------



## Genking48

Don't take hobo Vin away from me, he's the only one in Chikara I can truly relate to >_<


----------



## jawbreaker

man I hope this isn't legit and they've found something to actually do with Vin again.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't know what to think, he deleted his twitter and facebook accounts but why would you do that just for not being used in one company? Roster page also has him taken down, along with STIGMA, Daizee and Pinkie Sanchez. Sara's finally a tecnico and Jakob's been moved to the BDK roster.

I guess Generico is on the preshow on UStream since he cant be on any other company's ippv and Kingston's still going to be at High Noon, doubt they'd change the main event a couple of weeks out and they've been setting up Kingston going in hurt to make him an underdog to Quack and his holds.


----------



## FITZ

So what does Generico/Jigsaw on the pre-show mean for the Bucks? I would really enjoy them against a mystery team so they could pick them out of the hat.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Yes CHIKARA Yes, use vin gerard to his full potential mwahahahaha but seriously. I'm glad that Vin clearly has something to do now. Whatever that may be. Even if that means not being around for a while. After the BDK is finally completely dead and gone, I know alot of people wanted Mantis to show his true rudo colors and be the main heel of the company but honestly a Gerard lead super rudo group could be fun. I hope thats what this is leading too. Rudos tired of being ignored, combine the Batiri (Kizarnyless), Roughnecks, and idk someone out of the blue. I know everyone is always like " DON"T TOUCH FIST" but honestly eventually FIST must die. Breakup FIST and have gGrgano and Chucky T join as well. Icarus gets taken out and eventaully comesback with akuma. Idk just rambling at this point. I did always like the idea of the cousin team of Chucky and Vin

Most of that doesn't matter, but Vin back in the spotlight is a good thing. He is the most solid heel to come out of the factory...yea i said it.

Wicked was a good heel but has had more life as a fan favorite.
Mantis is evil and perhaps the most devious to come from the factory but still.
Kingston doesn't know what he is.
Icarus' heel abilities dont seem to have been learned from the school but simply given at birth.

The Mask/Hair match with hero and into the whole equinox/gerard transformation, which then lead to the assaults against masked men and monstrous ylc run, leading into his feud against himself practically (Equinox II) is perhaps one of my favorite story lines in CHIKARA history. Equinox/Hero and Fire Ant/Vin in the YCL finals were both really good matches. That ladder match with JImmy wasn't bad either. The man can be your main heel CHIKARA.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I really hope it's a storyline. I mean, four of Chikara's craziest people (Vin/STIG/Pinkie/Daizee) leaving all at once? You add Delirious to that mix and you've got yourself a nice little UnStable reboot. Not sure how you rectify it storyline-wise, but whatever.

Also, Vin's doing Wrestling Is Fun and facing STIGMA on the first show...so that's a pretty strong sign, too.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Wrestling is Fun?


----------



## smitlick

its a chikara offshoot


----------



## ToddTheBod

..and that's how you bury three heels in one minute.


----------



## Fighter Daron

That storyline looks pretty well.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> So what does Generico/Jigsaw on the pre-show mean for the Bucks? I would really enjoy them against a mystery team so they could pick them out of the hat.


They may still be on the show unless their ROH contracts say they can't work other ippvs or they weren't booked for High Noon anyway, then they may hold the Generico/Jig vs. Bucks match to the Cibernetico show the night before.


----------



## Emperor DC

> 11/1/2011: Well, well, well. You did surprise me, UltraMantis Black. You didn’t catch me off guard - I won’t make that mistake again - but I must admit you did surprise me, when you not only accepted my "no disqualification" challenge, but when you wagered your mask for a chance at the Eye of Tyr at "High Noon" on November 13th. I usually don’t make deals with pond scum like you, Mantis. But since there is no way I can lose this match in Philadelphia, I don’t see a reason why not to have a side of fun alongside my full course of mayhem.
> 
> I am already basking in the thoughts of the infinite possibilities of humiliation. When I hold aloft your stupid mask clenched in my left, proudly holding the Eye in my right, the light of victory about my face. You have no idea how much your little proposal fuels my drive to destroy you. I can already see the headlines as the dust from "High Noon" settles. I WILL take your mask, and you WILL be so humbled by it, that the unmasking will prove more delicious than simply exterminating you. Finally, I WILL reach my goal of destroying your pathetic existence, once and for all! I will be the man responsible for exposing your acne-pocked face to the world as it streams out across the globe. Then the power of the Bruderschaft will be beyond anyone's reproach.
> 
> However, keep in mind, UltraMantis, that we are not the only ones in this war. You will have your “Nightmare Warrior” at your side, while my loyal and obedient soldier Tim Donst will help me destroy the both of you. It is only fair in my opinion, if everyone on the battlefield has a stake in the war. What does your partner care for your mask - why not put up his own? Let the man who loses the match bear the weight of his failings. Put your chips on the table, Hallowicked! Ante up!
> 
> As the leader of the Bruderschaft, I can already disclose what Tim Donst will put up: his hair. Should he lose the fall, and thus the match, he will lose his hair. It’s simple, but know that will motivate him even further to give his best. I can assure you, he will not let his commander down. We will fight side-by-side, we will humiliate you, we will destroy you. And where it all began, so it will come to an end for you UltraMantis Black. Just as I left you in a broken heap at "Three-Fisted Tales" when Ares declared war, history is bound to repeat itself at "High Noon."
> 
> I can’t wait to rob you of your identity and annihilate you!
> 
> Im namen der Bruderschaft,
> ARES


Looks like it's an Ultimate Jeopardy match with the person taking the losing fall, losing something.

UMB and Hallowicked- Mask
Ares- Eye of Tyr
Donst- Hair

I like. Opens up the possibility of Hallowicked maybe losing it and setting off something between The Envoy and its different components, or Donst could lose his hair and go all Avril Lavigne on us.


----------



## Meteora2004

Shit just got real.


----------



## FITZ

I kind of liked the Mask vs. Eye thing they had going. This stipulation really gives them the chance to keep the storyline going after this match, which I thought would be the feud ender.


----------



## KingCrash

I think the feud still ends at High Noon if UMB and Wicked win (and pick up their third point) and it'll be either Ares just up and leaves or Donst loses his hair, destroys Ares and takes over what's left of the BDK. 

And for the Cibernetico show the night before The Bandwagon rolls into Chikara:


----------



## Meteora2004

Bravados in CHIKARA = amazing.


----------



## smitlick

HOLY CRAP










Added to High Noon


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> HOLY CRAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added to High Noon


Fuck yeah, that's going to be awesome. 

And I hope the bandwagon stops in Philly for High Noon.


----------



## smitlick

Fire Ant vs Chucky T has been added to Cibernetico


----------



## WillTheBloody

Hallowicked, via an UltraMantis translation, has named his wacky-ass Cibernetico teammates: The Throwbacks, Green Ant, The Young Bucks and Sara Del Rey. :shocked:


----------



## ashwwe

OMG !!! This is great


----------



## Meteora2004

Eddie Kingston update, from his Facebook:



> So after thinking and talking to friends who are doctors (that's right, I have smart friends), I will not have my right knee scoped and I will still wrestle, and I will be at High Noon. I will do physical therapy starting Friday to get ready. I know everyone is like "get it scoped" but I really can't miss any time; this is how I pay my bills, and High Noon is too important for me, and for CHIKARA.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Meteora2004 said:


> Eddie Kingston update, from his Facebook:


I guess this is how Quackenbush turns heel.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't know if the world's ready for snarky heel Quackenbush but I wouldn't put it past him to have more of an edge in the match against Kingston.


----------



## Saint 17

Could this be the season X cliffhanger? The heel turn of Quack?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Del Rey vs. Jakob has been made official, meaning the "High Noon" card seems to be complete:



> *High Noon (iPPV)*
> Sunday, November 13th - Philadelphia, PA
> 
> *-* *CHIKARA Grand Championship*: Mike Quackenbush vs. Eddie Kingston
> *-* *No DQ Ultimate Stakes*: UltraMantis Black _(Mask)_ & Hallowicked _(Mask)_ vs. Ares _(Tyr)_ & Tim Donst _(Hair)_
> *-* *Future Tag Title Shot*: Fire & Soldier Ant vs. The Young Bucks
> *-* *One Final Confrontation*: Gregory Iron vs. Icarus
> *-* *CHIKARA vs. BDK #2*: Green Ant vs. Tursas
> *-* *CHIKARA vs. BDK #1*: Sara Del Rey vs. Jakob Hammermeier
> *-* *Trios Rematch*: Colt Cabana vs. Archibald Peck
> _*~ Amasis Will Address the CHIKARMY on the Future of The Osirian Portal!*
> *-* *Free On The PSAGG*: El Generico vs. Jigsaw_


Outside of Jig/Generico, which is free and should be awesome, every match has a lot of significance. Really excited for the show.


----------



## peachchaos

Really hope this isn't the beginning of the end for Kingston, because this card looks amazing and I look forward to seeing him either defend that belt like crazy or chase the title next season.


----------



## Fighter Daron

No Campeones de Parejas in the main show?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Fighter Daron said:


> No Campeones de Parejas in the main show?


Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano are under DGUSA contracts so they could not appear.

While Bucks/Ants is for a third point and a future title shot, it should be noted that Mantis & Hallowicked also have two points. A win for them against Ares & Donst also means an opportunity at the Campeonatos.


----------



## smitlick

the champs are booked elsewhere


----------



## Genking48

Colony/Bucks should be quite an awesome match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Probably been commented on already, but I must mark out...

EL GENERICO VS OPHIDIAN, YES!

*moving on* Nobody seems to think Vin Gerard will be at High Noon to mess with Kingston? Now we all know a run-in or dusty finish usually is never the case in Chikara, nor am I claiming one, but I mean with what just went down with Vin and Kingston at the last show, I have to think something will go down. Minor or major, I can see it. Unless Gerard is guaranteed not to be there for a reason that is lost on me.


----------



## Concrete

Something big is going to happen at High Noon. This season's real connectivity has been the 12 Large Tournament but it kind of felt flat compared to the BDK filled Season 9. I mean that strictly storyline wise. CHIKARA has been putting on some great matches and putting on some of the funnest shows around. A heel turn by Quackenbush will make for a much different CHIKARA and would be a spark for Season 11


----------



## smitlick

Jigsaw vs Grizzly Redwood is announced for Cibernetico


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> Probably been commented on already, but I must mark out...
> 
> EL GENERICO VS OPHIDIAN, YES!
> 
> *moving on* Nobody seems to think Vin Gerard will be at High Noon to mess with Kingston? Now we all know a run-in or dusty finish usually is never the case in Chikara, nor am I claiming one, but I mean with what just went down with Vin and Kingston at the last show, I have to think something will go down. Minor or major, I can see it. Unless Gerard is guaranteed not to be there for a reason that is lost on me.


Don't think Vin will interfere in the match, he might appear beforehand to attack Kingston though. If/When he does come back and Kingston wins they have a ready-made title match & feud waiting with Vin having beat Kingston in the 12:Large and about the only one besides Claudio to derail the Kingston express that's pretty much rolled over everyone else. 

And I don't think is or should turn heel at High Noon, he might wrestle with a heel slant but in the end Kingston should win it and the sight of King with the belt and what it'll mean to him should be the ending moment of the season. Now, if being abandoned and turned on by students and fellow teachers and then out of everyone he's ever trained his complete polar opposite wins the title over him and that helps lead to him a turn, that'd be fine.


----------



## Obfuscation

I still think Gerard will appear in some capacity. Maybe even try to strike during the possible Kingston celebration. Something is there nonetheless. They wouldn't have done all of this for it to only lead to one night for Vin to have his number.


----------



## smitlick

Hailsabin said:


> I still think Gerard will appear in some capacity. Maybe even try to strike during the possible Kingston celebration. Something is there nonetheless. They wouldn't have done all of this for it to only lead to one night for Vin to have his number.


Nice to see your posting in OW again


Either way just paid for High Noon. Gonna have to start the long road of watching everything from KOT onwards before the show.


----------



## KingCrash

Hype vids from both Quack and King on High Noon


----------



## Obfuscation

I should plunk down the cash for this. Nothing else to say other than that.

HYPE vids. I'm open to either man winning, but can't deny Kingston has the better story on his side if he can win the gold. It's gonna be awesome to see them duke it out after all this time.

Have to chime in on this: hopefully Mantis or Hallowicked don't lose a mask. It could be interesting and bold, but it is a gamble. Mantis finally getting the Eye of Tyr back is seeming to be the outcome here.


----------



## jawbreaker

When was the last time someone in Chikara lost a mask? Equinox? Also, is this their first match with masks on the line since F.I.S.T./Colony?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep. Birth of Vin Gerard vs Hero back in 07 and the apuesta matches haven't popped up since BDK burst on the scene.


----------



## KaijuFan

I'm going to mark no regardless of the result, provided my drunk bashing of Masada doesn't get me sent to the emergency room the night before.


----------



## smitlick

Sara Del Rey vs Meiko Satomura is announced for Night 3 of JoshiMania


----------



## smitlick

Aja Kong vs Meiko Satomura has been added to Night 2 of JoshiMania


----------



## Emperor DC

Just finished Klunk in Love. Awesome, once again, but I do feel sorry for that top rope. No spotlight whatsoever whilst the middle and bottom ropes went looking for the glory. Abhorrent.

--

Eddie Kingston channels Terry Funk.


----------



## Obfuscation

AJA KONG


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Good god, what a promo. I'm teary eyed.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Kingston should win the gold.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kingston never fails to disappoint. More and more I think he will do it.


----------



## jawbreaker

hey guess what I'm shelling out the cash for this baby
Eddie got me to do it.


----------



## FITZ

Insane promo from Kingston.


----------



## Meteora2004

One of the best promos I've seen in a long time. I can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## sillymunkee

Wow I know its been said in this thread by lots of people but High Noon is going to be super intense and I can not fricken wait!!! That Kingston promo was SOOOOO passionate, I never knew him and Sweeney were close or that Quack trained Kingston. Come on SUNDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep, Kingston is product of the Wrestle Factory. Which only drives home the fact that if two men in the history of Chikara would duke it out for their major singles championship, Quackenbush and Kingston would be the best fits. The man that started it all and possibly the most successful student of Quack's.


----------



## KingCrash

Amazing promo. If I hadn't already bought High Noon that would have cinched it.


----------



## Obfuscation

I had to have NO cash whatsoever when this rolls around. Bush league. When released on dvd here I come.


----------



## antoniomare007

DeeCee said:


> --
> 
> Eddie Kingston channels Terry Funk.


fuck it, I'm sold. I don't know how I'm gonna do it but CHIKARA is gonna get my money.

Would Kingston failing to become the GP be the worst booking decision Quack has ever made (regardless of whatever "bigger picture" plan he might have)?


----------



## Emperor DC

> 11/10/2011: War. War. War. War. War.
> 
> This is only word Tursas need ever speak. Cords could be ripped from throat and I would still speak War. BDK brought war two years past and every fight since with CHIKARA. We claimed back Eye of Tyr from androgynous bug-man within minutes past arrival, and our war was won. What occurred since has been for sheer joy of spreading misery to CHIKARA fighters.
> 
> Now, we must finish these wars. Both sides are at losses, and we tire of playing with our prey. 12 November at Easton, each BDK fighter has aligned target to execute. Ares will handle bug-man. Donst will behead pumpkin boy. Jakob will put down repulsive slag Sara Del Rey. And I will handle at last and final the putrid Apprentice Ant. All while, in midst of chaos, we will unleash Delirious on whomever he likes. He does not like being starved for days. He does not like to being prodded in dark cage to be kept awake. He does not like sharp noises in his ears for hours. He will seek revenge on those he thinks harm him. We speak truth to our pet, and tell of how overzealous Young Bucks try to steal food from him. How Dasher jabs him with bat for spite. How sharp painful noise rings out from Sugar Dunkerton's face as he squawks dreadfully for hours with latest self-congratulating story.
> 
> And for insult, none will receive honored burial. We will leave your bones for cave goblins to pick at.
> 
> Then frail and beaten from Cibernetico war, we will drag your remains out to show world on 13 November in Philadelphia. We will take our trophies and declare total victory over CHIKARA. Masks, scalps, bats, and spines. Possible we even take more. Maybe the lungs of Loudspeaking man, to finally silence. Or even precious CHIKARA Grand Championship to send off for mantlepiece at Antonio's beach estate, completed with cold dead severed hands of Kingston and Quackenbush. Our disdain of CHIKARA and its fighters has never been for higher. And over course of two days, we will exhaust disdain over every offender possible.
> 
> And Green Ant, know of this. Only one of us leaves battle these coming days. No cost is too great for your end. I am prepared of sacrifice to take final victory over you. No law of man or army of your protectors will stop this. I no longer know of logic or mercy. I know only of war.
> 
> War. War. War. War. War.
> 
> WAR!
> *TURSAS*


WAR!


----------



## Obfuscation

That might have been the best thing I ever read. ANDROGYNOUS BUG MAN


----------



## Genking48

Bug-Man, Pumpkin Boy, Repulsive Slag & Apprentice Ant, let Tursas do commentary if he renames all the Chikara roster like this!


----------



## Fighter Daron

Damn it, I'm hyped by CHIKARA, they're awesome right now.


----------



## smitlick

Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong announced for Night 1 of JoshiMania


----------



## Fighter Daron

smitlick said:


> Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong announced for Night 1 of JoshiMania


Wow.


----------



## smitlick

It should be amazing even if i really want Del Rey vs Toyota


----------



## FITZ

Well now there is no chance in hell that I'm missing Night 1 on Philly.


----------



## Meteora2004

A friend of mine who's running a bus trip to High Noon from NYC heard from the CHIKARA office, and apparently there are only 50 tickets left.


----------



## KaijuFan

I can't wait to be in a packed house at the Arena again. I'm assuming it's going to be a bigger crowd than the first DGUSA show.


----------



## FITZ

I would think so. I don't think that show was a sell out. We're going to have to get in line insanely early so we don't end up standing on a chair in the back row for the whole show.


----------



## Emperor DC

That will essentially mean it'll be the biggest crowd in CHIKARA history, if I remember right.


----------



## Neutronic

*sigh*

I won't be able to order High Noon


----------



## Emperor DC

Backing up the rumors of ticket sales, CHIKARA has confirmed doors opening at 2:30 because of the amount of people attending.

God, I can't wait.


----------



## Obfuscation

smitlick said:


> Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong announced for Night 1 of JoshiMania


:mark:


----------



## sillymunkee

Just read the Cibernetico results and I can not wait to see this show!


----------



## Obfuscation

CHIKARA CIBERNETICO Results 11.12.11 

Check out the results… 

From CHIKARA's Twitter:

* Due to travel issues, Greg Iron will not be appearing on the show.
* El Generico defeated Ophidian via pin @ 16:42
* Grizzly Redwood defeated Jigsaw @ 9:05 via pin
* 3.0 defeated The Bravado Brothers @ 10:37 via pin
* Icarus unmasked himself revealing he was posing as Crabtree, and faced Steve Turtle Weiner, who was defending the absent Greg Irons. Icarus won by using a loaded fanny pack @ 7:45 via pin. GRAN AKUMA made his return to chase off Icarus.
* Fire Ant defeated Chuck Taylor @7:05 via pin 
* Tim Donst, Ares, Delirious, Tursas, Jakob Hammemeier, Obariyon, Kodama and Kobald faced UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked, Green Ant, Sara Del Rey, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, Dasher Hatfield and Sugar Dunkerton in the CIBERNETICO match. Sara Del Rey eliminated Tim Donst for the final elimination and won the CIBERNETICO in about 51-minutes.

Omg. GRAN AKUMA returns and Death Rey snags to huge win. Plus Generico vs Ophidian got a good bit of time. :hb


----------



## Fighter Daron

Akuma as face?


----------



## Obfuscation

Well at least to go after Icarus and FIST yeah. He started out as a face so it isn't unfamiliar territory.


----------



## Emperor DC

You never know, Akuma may replace Icarus as the third member of F.I.S.T ...


----------



## Obfuscation

Icarus can still be the most hated guy alone. They replacement idea is a longshot I'd say.


----------



## smitlick

Akumas been awful as of late so hopefully hes not around long


----------



## Fighter Daron

smitlick said:


> Akumas been awful as of late so hopefully hes not around long


Akuma is great in CHIKARA, but when he's outside of that ring..


----------



## jawbreaker

only 51 minutes for the Cibernetico? huh.


----------



## Emperor DC

I literally can't wait. 9PM, hurry up already.


----------



## smitlick

Where do i go for the Pre Show?


----------



## PoisonMouse

smitlick said:


> Where do i go for the Pre Show?


http://www.ustream.tv/user/CHIKARAMedia

and if you wanna purchase the PPV - http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/Chikara__High_Noon/1159

I'd suggest doing so to support them, it's pretty cheap.


----------



## smitlick

PoisonMouse said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/user/CHIKARAMedia
> 
> and if you wanna purchase the PPV - http://www.gfl.tv/Events/Fight/Wrestling/Chikara__High_Noon/1159
> 
> I'd suggest doing so to support them, it's pretty cheap.


Thanks I'd just found it. Yeah I purchased it like a week or so ago. Just sorta forgot where to go for the Pre Show.

EDIT

Even worse is that it won't start till 7:15am in Melbourne Australia (where i live obviously)

Looks like an all nighter for me (its currently 1:40am)


----------



## Genking48

Soooo, what the fuck guys?


----------



## smitlick

Haven't the slightest clue...


----------



## Thomazbr

Remember when Chikara was bought by a company on Reseda?
What did that resulted on?


----------



## Obfuscation

Did this start yet? I need answers since I'm a sad sap who can't see it. :sad:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hailsabin said:


> Did this start yet? I need answers since I'm a sad sap who can't see it. :sad:


The PPV?

Oh, it ended.


----------



## Obfuscation

Just saw people posted their snowflakes and thoughts on it in the Indie dvd thread. Results are something I'm gonna go search for unless they get posted up here soon.


----------



## Kincaid

Best 15 bucks I spent all year. Wonderful show.


----------



## Emperor DC

Now to spend a few months figuring this out and waiting for the magnificent build.

<3 CHIKARA.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was just told what Ophidian did tonight.

BEST. COMPANY. EVER.


----------



## Thomazbr

Ok,
I tried to get all the Capitalised words, And it cames off as 
OYSATRUSAODRCLLT
which makes no sense to me.
The lyrics are from the music Lost for Words, from Pink Floyd
Here they are


> I was spending my time in the doldrums
> I was caught in the cauldron of hate
> I felt persecuted and paralyzed
> I thought that everything else would just wait
> While you are wasting your time on your enemies
> Engulfed in a fever of spite
> Beyond your tunnel vision reality fades
> Like shadows into the night
> To martyr yourself to caution
> Is not going to help at all
> Because there'll be no safety in numbers
> When the Right One walks out of the door
> Can you see your days blighted by darkness?
> Is it true you beat your fists on the floor?
> Stuck in a world of isolation
> While ivy grows over the door
> So I open my door to my enemies
> And I ask could we wipe the slate clean
> But they tell me to please go fuck myself
> You know you just can't win


And the last words in the video are "Vanidad y Violencia - un tribut a", and this is the Spanish for "Vanity & Violence - A tribute to".
Looking back at that event one thing come off from my mind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoXGE3nVBpI
now if my english is correct, the song can be correlated to promo, or the feud really.
parts like:
"I was spending my time in the doldrums
I was caught in the cauldron of hate
I felt persecuted and paralyzed
I thought that everything else would just wait
While you are wasting your time on your enemies"
Really fit from what Kingston was passing through against Lince Dorado.
But then again.
The whole story could be about Olsen trying to find Colin or Claudio vs Lee.
But in my opinion, it's something with Kingston/Lince


----------



## C-Cool

Thomazbr said:


> Ok,
> I tried to get all the Capitalised words, And it cames off as
> OYSATRUSAODRCLLT
> which makes no sense to me.


Try the capital letters that appear during the sentences, not at the beginning of the sentences.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Holy crap... 

Is Lince Dorado coming back?


----------



## AudeSapere

They've been naming shows after those song lyrics all season.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

C-Cool said:


> Try the capital letters that appear during the sentences, not at the beginning of the sentences.


You mean just the ones in the sentence?

Because he put all of them.


----------



## C-Cool

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> You mean just the ones in the sentence?
> 
> Because he put all of them.


Hmm...

Seems weird.


----------



## FITZ

Well fuck this puzzle. I thought I had it when I came SARA D and then the next letter was R....

Really interested about it though.


----------



## Thomazbr

I tried again
OSARADRCLLT
So after reading, went to search on Karistchai.
and put SARADR, because fuck it, she was on Vanity & Violence.
Got this








PS:Thanks Not An Ant from chikara101 for upping this pic.
also in chikarapro,there's a contest
http://www.chikarapro.com/mysterium/populus/contest.html
try putting Sara del ray in one of the awnsers

SO THE CLUE IS
Your Clue: Right Lyrics, Wrong Song


Also, Audesapere, can you name them please? I got A Cauldron of Hate, but can't seem to find others


----------



## AudeSapere

Vin's behind it.

edit:
Caught in a Cauldron of Hate
Engulfed in a Fever of Spite
Martyr Yourself to Caution

And No Safety in Numbers was cancelled, I believe.


----------



## Thomazbr

Man, fuck chikara really.


----------



## AudeSapere

Very constructive, thank you.

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if Vin came back with a gaggle of misfits now that there's really not a big heel stable to speak of. The way he "left" seems really suspicious to me, especially considering the circumstances that led up to it and how prominently he was featured going after Kingston.


----------



## FITZ

Thomazbr said:


> Ok,
> I tried to get all the Capitalised words, And it cames off as
> OYSATRUSAODRCLLT


It's an anagram. Clearly the answer correction solution is, "Carload Slut Story"

Or it could be one of the other 93,000 other solutions that an anagram solver came up with...


----------



## Thomazbr

NEW DEVELOPMENTS FRIENDS.
Clue 8 was: Right Lyrics, Wrong Song
so someone from chikara101 who knows his shit about Pearl Jam found out the awnser
it was high hopes, a song from the same album.
the new clue is
hey, hey, it's the secret 0rigin
which can be about
Mr Zero
or the event
From Zero to Hero


----------



## Obfuscation

This stuff is so elaborate and confusing but I love it. :lmao


----------



## smitlick

@HailSabin all results are mentioned in the High Noon thread. We avoided results in here in case anyone wanted spoiler free


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark:

Thanks, man.


----------



## sillymunkee

@mysteriumP on twitter there are numbers in the upper left corner of the boarder and also it seems whoever is controlling the account is following everyone who follows them.

Also on the page to put in the answears there are a bunch of dates and they all were dates of ciberneticos

Maybe we could get a new thread started and work on this together.

On the "Lost for Words" cover there is 2 boxing gloves one with 4 laces and one with 3. Also the words "Right Ones" are capitalized in the middle of a sentence. Turns out there was a lot of questions as to if this was pointed towards someone that was in the group and left. Not sure if it has anything to do with this Chikara stuff but maybe where the inspiration came from.


----------



## Emperor DC

> I've got some questions for you Amasis... How'd it feel being being humiliated on iPPV in front of the World? What does being maskless feel like? Someone give Amasis a laptop he can use on the hospital bed I placed him in.


OH SNAP!


----------



## Obfuscation

OPHIDIAN IS EVIL.

I love it.


----------



## KingCrash




----------



## Obfuscation

Watched some of Klunk in Love last night and I have to say, if I saw that before High Noon, then I think I would have maybe pondered this heel turn. The losing streak of his grew to increasing frustrating and now we all know what it eventually lead to. This right here has me the most excited. Ophidian tearing through the roster in the start of 2012 can be fantastic.


----------



## smitlick

Added to Night 1 of JoshiMania

For the Campeonatos de Parejas









Added to Night 2 of JoshiMania









Added to Night 3 of JoshiMania


----------



## Neutronic

Ugh more Portia Perez in Chikara


----------



## Emperor DC




----------



## Fighter Daron

Cary Silkin?


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Silkin is Vokoder?!...wrong season


----------



## FITZ

That's so awesome that the Campeonatos de Parejas will be on the line at Joshimania. With Colony/F.I.S.T and Sara/Kong I don't really care what else they put on the card because I'm sold on it. Just wish it didn't cost $60 to sit in the front row, which is just outrageous compared to what it costs to see their other shows.


----------



## smitlick

cary was a good friend with sweeney


----------



## Obfuscation

More Portia Perez, yay!

Plus Tag Titles. Awesome. Should be some great shows.


----------



## smitlick

Added to Night 1 of JoshiMania










Added to Night 2 of JoshiMania










Added to Night 3 of JoshiMania


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

That's awesome.

One of Yoneyama's final matches will be in the US.


----------



## Emperor DC

Nefarious goings on!

Quack off the roster and The BDK entirely stripped off the page and yet to be assigned to their categories.


----------



## sillymunkee

Rudo or Retirement for Quack?

People were saying during the match he looked disgusted at the crowd and apparently at one point said to Kingston "I'm already sick of you". Thats what I read on their board anyways.


----------



## KingCrash

Could be either because Quack has had injury problems off and on the last couple of years, especially with his back but you would think that he would announce it before hand if it was.


----------



## FITZ

sillymunkee said:


> Rudo or Retirement for Quack?
> 
> People were saying during the match he looked disgusted at the crowd and apparently at one point said to Kingston "I'm already sick of you". Thats what I read on their board anyways.


He certainly looked disgusted with all the fans. I didn't get the, "I'm already sick of you" comment though.


----------



## smitlick

- Manami Toyota vs Toshie Uematsu has been added to JoshiMania Night 1
- Ayako Hamada vs Aja Kong is the Main Event for Night 2 of JoshiMania

And changes to Night 3
- Sara Del Rey vs Ayako Hamada is the Main Event
- Manami Toyota, Sawako Shimono & Hanako Nakamori vs Aja Kong, Tsubasa Kuragaki & Mio Shirai


----------



## Obfuscation

Ophidian heel run starts vs everyone's favorite underdog. Great booking.

Ok, this Quack stuff has me worried. Then again their booking can be so elaborate and do a BIG 180 so I won't jump to conclusions.


----------



## stryker360

So what is going on with the BDK being completely off the web site? That large of a number of people can't be leaving the company?


----------



## THECHAMPION

As of High Noon they're down to either Donst or Ares and Jakob and Tursas. I would say they hardly need their own section at this point and can slide into the Rudo section.


----------



## Obfuscation

Something is cooking with that. We'll never figure it out either. That's the fun part.


----------



## Emperor DC

The JoshiMania weekend looks incredible.


----------



## dukenukem3do

No Sumi Sakai on Joshimania makes me sad


----------



## KingCrash

Couple of interesting matches set for JoshiMania.

Night 1











Night 2











Night 3


----------



## smitlick

That Night 2 tag looks great.


----------



## Obfuscation

All those matches own. Donst promo about BDK on that night please.


----------



## edge87

I am super hyped about Hamada vs Del Rey. I'm 70% sure it has happened in Shimmer, but I am still excited to see it in Chikara.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah it has.. Thats why i was hoping for Toyota vs SDR


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah it happened. I'm all for a rematch. (Y)


----------



## KaijuFan

Well that settles it, looks like I'm going to Night 2.


----------



## Emperor DC

*"The Thirteenth Hat"
Saturday, January 28th
Easton, PA*

Batman theme for Season Eleven.

~!


----------



## FITZ

I really wish Chikara wasn't running on the same day as CZW. I'm going to have to make a choice between the two and CZW has the advantage of being a 15 minute drive as opposed to over and hour to get to Easton. I'll probably just go by which has the stronger looking card.


----------



## Obfuscation

Chikara + Batman references = Match made in heaven. Summerslam 1991 style, if you will.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> I really wish Chikara wasn't running on the same day as CZW. I'm going to have to make a choice between the two and CZW has the advantage of being a 15 minute drive as opposed to over and hour to get to Easton. I'll probably just go by which has the stronger looking card.


CZWs end of year shows are usually there best so if your gonna pick CZW its probably the right time of the year. Are you going to any of the Chikara nights?


----------



## Meteora2004

I think he's talking about 1/28.


----------



## smitlick

ah ok... didn't notice CZW were running that date.


----------



## Obfuscation

If only Sami Callihan worked for Chikara then the decision would choose itself.


----------



## Neutronic

Hailsabin said:


> If only Sami Callihan worked for Chikara then the decision would choose itself.


Chikara has Portia Perez on their final shows.

I'd go with CZW


----------



## Obfuscation

Portia Perez is win. So idk what you are talking about.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> I really wish Chikara wasn't running on the same day as CZW. I'm going to have to make a choice between the two and CZW has the advantage of being a 15 minute drive as opposed to over and hour to get to Easton. I'll probably just go by which has the stronger looking card.


I'd say Chikara will probably have the stronger card because CZW January shows are notorious for being terrible with maybe 09 being the exception that I can remember. Last year's was so bad that at the end of the world title match people were chanting We Want Refunds.


----------



## Obfuscation

Did that imply Moxley vs Brodie sucked too? If so... (N)


----------



## Neutronic

Hailsabin said:


> Portia Perez is win. So idk what you are talking about.


I disagree, I have a lot of problems with Portia


----------



## KingCrash

Hailsabin said:


> Did that imply Moxley vs Brodie sucked too? If so... (N)


Both seemed like they were phoning it in and the crowd being tired after a lackluster show and pissed about the Briscoes/PMW finish didn't help.


----------



## Obfuscation

Neutronic said:


> I disagree, I have a lot of problems with Portia


That's too bad.



KingCrash said:


> Both seemed like they were phoning it in and the crowd being tired after a lackluster show and pissed about the Briscoes/PMW finish didn't help.


Shoot. Another disappointing Moxley match that will be nixed off my list.


----------



## Neutronic

Hailsabin said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> 
> .


Not really, she's ok.

But I'd rather have a show with Sami Callihan anyday over a show with the female version of Davey Richards


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami Callihan is indeed awesome. I'm a big fan.


----------



## KaijuFan

I'll take some Portia any day.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lets hope she shows up more and more on Chikara shows. I know I am.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Portia Perez is nothing like Davey Richards. WTF?

And I would go to Chikara, but I don't like CZW.


----------



## geraldinhio

Tursas & Delirious are gone from the roster page. I hope this doesn't mean what I think it does.


----------



## Obfuscation

It is troubling considering Donst & Jakob are back under the Rudos list.

NOOOOO


----------



## geraldinhio

I can see why Delirious could of ended his ties with Chikara ,but the Tursas one just baffles me.

Really not gonna be happy if Tursas leaves , I'm a massive fan and he was just getting better.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tursas might go the way so many Chikara regulars have gone in the past and just vanish. Where Are They Now Files might have a new section.

Delirious leaving is disappointing in the sense that it throws a big part of The Spectral Envoy's story out the window. Plus I'm a big Delirious fan too.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Delirious's involvement in Chikara might become more sporadic, but he'll definitely still be around. Need proof? Behold! The banner for the Season 11 Premiere:











In other news, here's results from Night 1 of JoshiMania:



> *1. 6-Person Tag*: Kaori Yoneyama & Hanako Nakamori & Tsubasa Kuragaki (14:00 ~ Double Human Torture Rack) Archibald Peck and Los Ice Creams
> *2. Teacher vs. Student*: GAMI (10:03 ~ Top Rope Elbow) Sawako Shimono
> *3. Grudge Match*: Tim Donst (10:47 ~ From Dusk 'til Donst) Green Ant
> *4. Special Tag Match*: Ayako Hamada & Cherry (15:07 ~ Sitdown Driver) Mayumi Ozaki & Shirai
> *5. Special Singles Match*: Manami Toyota (19:57 Ocean Cyclone) Toshie Uematsu
> *6. Campeonatos de Parejas*: Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano© (2-1 ~ 20:55) Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
> _Taylor (6:25 ~ Roll Up) Soldier
> Soldier (13:09 ~ Moonsault) Taylor
> Taylor (20:55 ~ Cross Crab) Fire_
> *7. Main Event*: Sara Del Rey (11:50 ~ Roll Up) Aja Kong
> 
> 
> - Title match was said to have been VERY good.
> 
> - Vin Gerard was outside at intermission trying to get Kingston to come outside. Earlier, Gerard was thrown out for attacking Kingston during the show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Delirious' mask is green & black too. omg?

Wow Sara won it. I was on the fence if she would go over Kong or not. Should be a darn good show by the looks of it. Keeping the Gerard/Kingston program alive too. YES.


----------



## smitlick

Thats a very cool poster


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't go wrong when Chikara is making Pac-Man references.


----------



## KingCrash

I'm all for video game references this year and glad to hear about the tag title match. And with Sara winning tonight and probably Sunday if Vin doesn't get re-signed for Kingston to get revenge then SDR will probably get the first shot at the Kingston's title.


----------



## FITZ

Show was a lot of fun tonight. My roommate bailed out on me so I spent the extra money on a front row seat. I realized it was worth every penny when Chuck Taylor stole the wrench that was used to ring the bell and hid it in his tights. I screamed out, "Bryce he has a wrench in his pants!" Chuck Taylor said, "Yeah I do!" Bryce looked at me with this disgusted face and told me, "Yeah right don't be ridiculous." One of the funniest moments ever at a show for me.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think they'll hold off on the Vin rehiring for now. Sara vs Kingston looks to be a very logical match for his first defense. She's unstoppable right now.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> Show was a lot of fun tonight. My roommate bailed out on me so I spent the extra money on a front row seat. I realized it was worth every penny when Chuck Taylor stole the wrench that was used to ring the bell and hid it in his tights. I screamed out, "Bryce he has a wrench in his pants!" Chuck Taylor said, "Yeah I do!" Bryce looked at me with this disgusted face and told me, "Yeah right don't be ridiculous." One of the funniest moments ever at a show for me.


Sounds great.. Looking forward to that match more than any other on Night 1.


----------



## KaijuFan

TaylorFitz said:


> Show was a lot of fun tonight. My roommate bailed out on me so I spent the extra money on a front row seat. I realized it was worth every penny when Chuck Taylor stole the wrench that was used to ring the bell and hid it in his tights. I screamed out, "Bryce he has a wrench in his pants!" Chuck Taylor said, "Yeah I do!" Bryce looked at me with this disgusted face and told me, "Yeah right don't be ridiculous." One of the funniest moments ever at a show for me.











And this is why I love the indies


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Uh oh.

Before CZW's Cage of Death, Vin Gerard and Kingston got into a brawl outside the arena.


----------



## Obfuscation

IT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Before CZW's Cage of Death, Vin Gerard and Kingston got into a brawl outside the arena.



...i love chikara.


----------



## FITZ

I didn't get in line early enough to see Kingston and Vin brawl because I was at the food store down the road buying toilet paper to throw at Drew Gulak. However I did see everything that went down after the brawl and I got this awesome footage with my mini video camera. You're welcome.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

WHY DOES HE SOUND DRUNK? I love Vin Gerard.

I swear if you didn't tell me you taped this tonight I would have thought this was put out by Chikara. Legit.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah my camera is pretty awesome. Got it on clearance at work a while back and brought it with me for pictures. And he was either actually drunk or pretended to be drunk really well. He smelled like alcohol.


----------



## Obfuscation

He sure as hell convinced me. I'm starting to believe this...

Bravo on the vids.


----------



## Genking48

Great video quality, but Vin sure sounds drunk


----------



## Obfuscation

For anyone that wants to know...

Joshimania Night 2 Results:



> * Toshie Uematsu and Gami beat Cherry and Sawako Shimono. @ 14:10. Reported that this was Uematsu’s last US match.
> 
> * Ophidian beat Gregory Iron @ 9:54.
> 
> * Kaori Yoneyama beat Hanako Nakamori @ 8:23. Also reported to be Kaori’s final US match.
> 
> * Mayumi Ozaki beat Mio Shirai in an AWESOME match @ 9:33. These girls are incredible.
> 
> * Sara Del Rey beat Tsubasa Kuragaki @ 14:45. Both women were phenomenal.
> 
> * Manami Toyota, Mike Quackenbush and The Colony beat F.I.S.T. and Portia Perez @ 17:49.
> 
> * Aja Kong beat Ayako Hamada @ 10:10. They hugged at the end. So sweet. Terrific match.


Sounds good to me. (Y)


----------



## ROH Fan #1

So when will results for night 3 will be up? Me very interested.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm sure whenever the show finishes in NYC. It's probably on atm or won't start till tonight.


----------



## Emperor DC

Was going to wait for WTB to make a new thread, but I thought this would be an epic, and exciting revelation to close up this thread with before next season;



> The Event Center confirms Chikara's Canadian debut - March 24th in Toronto and March 25th in Ottawa.


----------



## jawbreaker

at first I was like "yay Canada" and then I realized that I'll be like 1500 miles away regardless.

Oh well. Hopefully they do return trips in the summer when I can actually travel.


----------



## KingCrash

The Canada shows need to have the SSB on them. 

And here's the first edition of The Barber Shop. Yeah, even the creepy ref gets his own show:


----------



## just1988

I've not watched much Chikara this year but I'm currently watching High Noon and it's pretty damn good. I'm certainly going to try and watch more Chikara next year.


----------



## FITZ

Well the opening to the Barber Shop explains why Bryce was taping the the ref for all this time in the ring before Night 1 of Joshimania.


----------



## jawbreaker

KingCrash said:


> The Canada shows need to have the SSB on them.
> 
> And here's the first edition of The Barber Shop. Yeah, even the creepy ref gets his own show:


Two votes for James K. Polk, and an awesome hat on Gavin Loudspeaker.


----------



## Obfuscation

Canada shows. Awesome expansion for them.

I watched The Barber Shop yesterday. That's why I love Chikara so much...


----------



## ecw718

That Barber Shop video is bizarre even for CHIKARA.


----------



## just1988

I don't like Eddie Kingston and I've no emotional attachment to Larry Sweeney...that beig said when Kingston cut the promo about Sweeney, I got goosebumps and a shiver down my neck. A truly epic promo from the man, just watching the High Noon main event now and can't help but think it's going to be absolutely class.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think that should make you realize the power that Eddie Kingston has. Thus turning into a fan. (just saying)


----------



## EffectRaven

I just recently started following Chikara due to all of the High Noon hype. Could you guys recommend me some quality shows from Season X other than High Noon?


----------



## Obfuscation

Klunk In Love
King Of Trios 2011 All 3 Nights
Creatures From The Tar Swamp
Aniversario & His Amazing Friends
Martyr Yourself To Caution
Chikarasaurus Rex shows
Small But Mighty (haven't seen all of it yet, but the general reaction has been strong praise)

That should do for now. Everything is always a blast more often than not. I'm sure you'll continue to enjoy Chikara after the more you see.


----------



## EffectRaven

Hailsabin said:


> Klunk In Love
> King Of Trios 2011 All 3 Nights
> Creatures From The Tar Swamp
> Aniversario & His Amazing Friends
> Martyr Yourself To Caution
> Chikarasaurus Rex shows
> Small But Mighty (haven't seen all of it yet, but the general reaction has been strong praise)
> 
> That should do for now. Everything is always a blast more often than not. I'm sure you'll continue to enjoy Chikara after the more you see.


Thanks man! I'm sure I'll enjoy it all


----------



## Obfuscation

No problem. Always glad to help someone check out Chikara.


----------



## stryker360

With all the roster changes and losses of 2011, I'm seriously concerned with 2012. We need more rudos! The trios and tag action are going to suffer if they don't sign some new talent.


----------



## Obfuscation

As if going by the roster page is worth concern. Chikara always makes their cards filled out with the regulars then they usually always have new talent work or returning names come back for the majority of shows too. I won't speculate on anything till the year starts.


----------



## jeremya3690

Maybe they'll sign some mores guys to the BDK. They are a pretty sweet heel faction


----------



## stryker360

Hailsabin said:


> As if going by the roster page is worth concern. Chikara always makes their cards filled out with the regulars then they usually always have new talent work or returning names come back for the majority of shows too. I won't speculate on anything till the year starts.


I suppose. I wait in eager anticipation for the first card of the new season


----------



## Obfuscation

As do I. Half expecting Kingston to defend vs Del Rey. Don't know if it will happen so soon is my only reason to question it.


----------



## stryker360

Hailsabin said:


> As do I. Half expecting Kingston to defend vs Del Rey. Don't know if it will happen so soon is my only reason to question it.


why do you expect this? I haven't seen all of this season so if there was a fued I might not be all caught up there. and my only concern with the roster is the serious lack of BDK and the portal


----------



## Emperor DC

The Portal is over with, for good.

BDK may continue, but probably won't. High Noon was an unofficial send-off for Ares.

The BDK has run its course and was more intended to be the main story arc for Season 9 rather than this past season.

I'd imagine this upcoming season will see concentration on establishment of the Grand Championship and UMB's repossession of the Eye of Tyr.


----------



## stryker360

DeeCee said:


> The Portal is over with, for good.
> 
> BDK may continue, but probably won't. High Noon was an unofficial send-off for Ares.
> 
> The BDK has run its course and was more intended to be the main story arc for Season 9 rather than this past season.
> 
> I'd imagine this upcoming season will see concentration on establishment of the Grand Championship and UMB's repossession of the Eye of Tyr.


That all sounds pretty freakin sweet to me


----------



## stryker360

who do you guys think will make up some of the new trios for 2012?


----------



## Obfuscation

stryker360 said:


> why do you expect this? I haven't seen all of this season so if there was a fued I might not be all caught up there. and my only concern with the roster is the serious lack of BDK and the portal


Death Rey is on a huge hot streak right now. Can't see her not being the top contender for the Chikara Grand Championship.

BDK are probably done. Oh well. I just want the Donst momentum train to keep rolling. Maybe he could still lead a few of them in his own group? Ares & Claudio are gone. Without them there really is no more BDK.


----------



## stryker360

Hailsabin said:


> Death Rey is on a huge hot streak right now. Can't see her not being the top contender for the Chikara Grand Championship.
> 
> BDK are probably done. Oh well. I just want the Donst momentum train to keep rolling. Maybe he could still lead a few of them in his own group? Ares & Claudio are gone. Without them there really is no more BDK.


I hope Donst keeps it up too. I hope they pick up a third, along with him and Jacob


----------



## Obfuscation

I would go out and say Tursas. Then again he might randomly be gone. Come back with a new costume that isn't BDK-esque and I'll be happy.

I want Pinkie Sanchez back, tbh. :sad:


----------



## jawbreaker

I want Lince Dorado back. He was the best thing about the BDK. And then he fucked it all up.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wait, did he actually do something to be shunned away from Chikara that I missed?

(legit asking)


----------



## THECHAMPION

He no-showed two shows in a few months time.

So they cut him.


----------



## Obfuscation

Getting dropped on his head too many times must have turned him into an idiot.


----------



## smitlick

I'm listening to some old F4W Dr Keith shows at the moment and i just heard the 2010 KOT preview and Jigsaw made a really good point about guys like Lince and Pinkie in that they don't mean shit anywhere beside Chikara.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well everyone knew Lince is true. Pinkie works elsewhere, but it was Chikara that really showed the best of what he was capable of.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hailsabin said:


> Death Rey is on a huge hot streak right now. Can't see her not being the top contender for the Chikara Grand Championship.


I would say you are right, except for two other possible contenders.

The returning Brodie Lee, who destroyed UMB at Joshimania.

And well, the guy Eddie's kind of feuding with right now, Vin Gerard.


Oh, and Quack might want another chance. But that would probably be after SDR, Brodie, and Vin.


----------



## Obfuscation

I see the Vin program continuing some more before he gets a title shot. Sara is so hot that it would make sense to put that big match together. Especially to ring in the new season.

Ophidian is a sleeper contender too, imo. Rolling big time as a rudo off of what he did at High Noon. Then taking out everyone's favorite underdog, Gregory Iron. Oh he could be a big deal this season. 

Brodie Lee is a good call on your part. They were originally gonna lock up in 12 Large Tournament, but Lee's injury clearly prevented that. IT NEEDS TO HAPPEN.


----------



## KingCrash

I think Sara will get the first shot since she's been on a roll lately. Vin might get his next while Brodie goes through everyone else he would have faced in the tournament and eventually get a shot at Kingston.

And based on how good he's gotten and if he stays in shape, I think near the end of next year Donst takes the title from Kingston. Would also have a bit of symmetry considering the history between the two.



> I'm listening to some old F4W Dr Keith shows at the moment and i just heard the 2010 KOT preview and Jigsaw made a really good point about guys like Lince and Pinkie in that they don't mean shit anywhere beside Chikara.


I think with Lince it's more he lives in Florida and the indy scene isn't that great down there but Pinkie just isn't given a chance to be anything more then the bump guy for other dudes. I wish they both came back because I was actually liking them together as a BDK tag team.


----------



## A-DoubleBaby!

So does anyone know how the title shots for the grand championship are gonna work? Is it going to be points based like the CDP?


----------



## Obfuscation

Haven't got a clue. Imagining it might be around how the Young Lions Cup is and whoever is seemingly deserving will get the shots. Assumption only. Curious to see how they work it out.


----------



## Emperor DC

It was alluded to in interviews last year that it could be points based, not sure though. I'd enjoy that.

Also, for anyone that's not checked, first few events of Season 11 have been confirmed. Go to the Event Page to view.


----------



## Obfuscation

Got told the names yesterday.

A Death Worst Than Fate, Caught in the Spider's Den, Green Ice, & It's How You Play The Game. 

Nice. I hope that last one is a shot at Triple H. I'm gonna think it is just to make me smile.


----------



## FITZ

I'm really hoping Eddie is a fighting champion and we see him defend the belt on most shows. 

And I don't Vin Gerard will be challenging Kingston for a while. I think they want to take their time with that. If I had to guess we might see him cost Kingston the title causing Eddie to be the one that demands he get reinstated. However they work towards that match I don't think we will be seeing it any time soon, I wouldn't be surprised if it done until the season finale.


----------



## jawbreaker

I thought Lince got kicked out as a result of appearing without his mask on the Scott Hall thing as well as the no-showing?

Regardless, he was the best part of the BDK and I wish he could come back.


----------



## stryker360

I have to agree about Lince, he was definately great. But blowing off two shows...well that is just poor business. If I never saw Pinkie ever again I'd be fine, nothing I ever saw him do made me really appreciate him. So with the Champion belt, how would they decide who would count as wins for points towards challenging for the belt? The way the company works I wouldn't at all be suprised if anybody could challenge the way they seem to run the tag division. Either way, 2012 could shape up to be a series of epic battles towards and for the belt.


----------



## Meteora2004

Hailsabin said:


> Got told the names yesterday.
> 
> A Death Worst Than Fate, Caught in the Spider's Den, Green Ice, & It's How You Play The Game.
> 
> Nice. I hope that last one is a shot at Triple H. I'm gonna think it is just to make me smile.


They're all names of episodes from the original Batman TV series.


----------



## stryker360

Meteora2004 said:


> They're all names of episodes from the original Batman TV series.


what are the shows from this last season named after?


----------



## geraldinhio

There named after popular 80's cartoon episodes and films . Klunk In Love in named from the Bionic six cartoon ,Maiden Flight of the Great Condor is named after the The Mysterious Cities of Gold , High Noon is a Western Film and Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls an episode from one of Quack's favourite cartoons in GI Joe.


----------



## jawbreaker

also a Pink Floyd song


----------



## Obfuscation

Meteora2004 said:


> They're all names of episodes from the original Batman TV series.


Should have guessed that considering The Thirteenth Hat is the debut show name. Love it.



geraldinhio said:


> There named after popular 80's cartoon episodes and films . Klunk In Love in named from the Bionic six cartoon ,Maiden Flight of the Great Condor is named after the The Mysterious Cities of Gold , High Noon is a Western Film and Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls an episode from one of Quack's favourite cartoons in GI Joe.


Yet another reason why I worship Chikara. That's brilliant stuff.


----------



## THECHAMPION

jawbreaker said:


> I thought Lince got kicked out as a result of appearing without his mask on the Scott Hall thing as well as the no-showing?
> 
> Regardless, he was the best part of the BDK and I wish he could come back.


That's not true.

Frightmare appeared on a TLC documentary about Indy wrestling and he didn't get cut.


----------



## jawbreaker

without his mask? did he say he was Frightmare?

okay yeah, it was just the no-shows then. that sucks, still.


----------



## Obfuscation

Does anyone know why Pinkie Sanchez went from being a prime guy in the BDK to being their weak link come late 2010/early 2011? I honestly don't know what happened there.


----------



## smitlick

jawbreaker said:


> without his mask? did he say he was Frightmare?
> 
> okay yeah, it was just the no-shows then. that sucks, still.


Wait how did we go from Lince Dorado to Frightmare... I'm pretty certain Frightmares just injured at the moment and is completely different to Dorado.


----------



## Obfuscation

Some guy mentioned Frightmare appeared on a documentary on the last page. You must have missed it.


----------



## smitlick

ah ok now that i read it, it makes more sense.


----------



## stryker360

So i'm beginning to purchase the dvds of 2011, but I can't afford all of them. What shows can I miss, and I won't be missing a great deal of story/matches? I've heard Engulfed in a Fever of Spite, Fligh of the Maiden Condor are passes for lots of people. What do I need, what can I leave behind


----------



## geraldinhio

Hailsabin said:


> Some guy mentioned Frightmare appeared on a documentary on the last page. You must have missed it.


It's a great documentary too for all that haven't seen it. Frightmare isn't aware the camera is on him , it's back stage and he's just talking to someone unmasked. Lince's situation was very different , I miss him badly though.


----------



## Obfuscation

stryker360 said:


> So i'm beginning to purchase the dvds of 2011, but I can't afford all of them. What shows can I miss, and I won't be missing a great deal of story/matches? I've heard Engulfed in a Fever of Spite, Fligh of the Maiden Condor are passes for lots of people. What do I need, what can I leave behind


Condor is a fun show that honestly build towards High Noon REALLY well. It tied up all the angles into one show. It's still passable for now. But don't sleep on it I'd say. Engulfed in a Fever of Spite didn't get love from much people on here, but I felt it was an underrated show. 

As for what you should get in terms of storylines, well lets see:

Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls
Creatures From The Tar Swamp
King Of Trios all nights (begins Peck/Cabana feud plus they're must have shows)
Aniversario Shows (begins 12 Large Tournament)
Chikarasarus Rex: King of Sequel Night Two (begins face Sara Del Rey)
High Noon (obviously)

You can pick and choose the others you want to get within that range. The BDK vs Soul Touchaz program was continued over from 2010 so anything where you seem them duke it out will give a backstory on how that came about. Everything tends to tie in nicely and I think you'll get a grasp of how the programs begin. 3.0/UnStable story is told very well during the start of their Losing Team Must Split Up match, so is the Spectral Envoy/Dark Army program whenever Mantis/Kizarny duke it out. I for one appreciate everyone on commentary for updating the viewer on the programs going on.



geraldinhio said:


> It's a great documentary too for all that haven't seen it. Frightmare isn't aware the camera is on him , it's back stage and he's just talking to someone unmasked. Lince's situation was very different , I miss him badly though.


They tricked him? Oh those punks. I did want to check it out. Totally forgot about it.


----------



## stryker360

Thanks! I actually have already seen KOT 2011. It's what got me into the company


----------



## Obfuscation

(Y)

Unless you picked up on what was said for most angles during King of Trios, I can recommend watching the shows in order. But, it shouldn't really matter too much. High Noon does a great job at hyping the big matches.


----------



## stryker360

I definately intend on watching the shows in order. I want the feel of progression through the season as I watch


----------



## Obfuscation

Right on. Always the best way to view it.


----------



## Turkishtranslation

nice topic i likt it


----------



## Turkish Translatio

Thanx for this nice topic i like it


----------

